# Philippines are there any??? PLEASE



## nervestressed

is there anyone here from philippines support group, i'm from philippines i really need help. please don't ignore me. thanks


----------



## Levistus

Hi. I'm from the philippines too. Hope to meet more people from the philippines with SA.


----------



## there.is.no.they

Hey there guys! How are you doing? I am Filipino too. : ) I wish more Filipinos w/ SA would come out so that we'd be able to make a support group here. Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## kiks

Hi guys. I'm Filipino too and I also have Social Anxiety Disorder.

Do you know any Shrink here in the Philippines that can treat this?


----------



## alex5544

deleted


----------



## there.is.no.they

kiks said:


> Hi guys. I'm Filipino too and I also have Social Anxiety Disorder.
> 
> Do you know any Shrink here in the Philippines that can treat this?


Hi kiks, how are you?
Hope I can help you, where do you stay here in the Phils? I'm from Baguio and I'm currently seeing one.



paul6237 said:


> I'm Filipino, live in the US though. If you guys wanna speak my AIM is Paul6237. Good luck with finding a support group in your area.


Great to hear from you paul : ) Lol, yahoo is what I have, coz it's what most here in the Phils. use. Do you have an account there too? 
Yeah, I'm hoping a support group would be established here real soon since there's a lot here who are suffering from SA too


----------



## kiks

there.is.no.they said:


> Hi kiks, how are you?
> Hope I can help you, where do you stay here in the Phils? I'm from Baguio and I'm currently seeing one.


Could you elaborate more on how this doctor of yours is treating your SAD.


----------



## there.is.no.they

Hey, so nice to hear from you again! : )
Well, basically I undergo psychotherapy and I'm prescribed meds to help lessen the symptoms of my SA. Have you tried seeing one before?


----------



## dyingtolive

hi guys. me filipino too. u guys can chek out livinganxious.com and add me up there my name is dyingtolive


----------



## dyingtolive

i dont go for psychs but i use meditation. basically, before adding stuff, u can also 'remove' stuff, toxic stuff from ur life that may be causing anxieties. food, diet, vices, and lifestyle, and over-all attitude.


----------



## dyingtolive

but im not anti-psychs and medication. they say combination of both is best.


----------



## miguel

hi iam miguel iam suffering anxiety for almost 4 years naghahanap ako ng kagaya ko para makahingi ng advice kong pano ko matutulungan sarili ko.. wala akong meds no doctor. wala akong pera, nagbabakasakali lang ako dito sa net. research ng mga natural medication, find some advice. o kaya makakita ko ng psyc na pwedeng tumulong sakin. . please mail me kong pwede mo akong matulungan my email is [email protected] or text me at 09094428639

may account ako sa youtube and i think isa rin sya sa couse kong bakit ako nagsusuffer ng anxiety..
www.youtube.com TYPE (amponako) mahalaga dyan yong audio 5 na video yan..


----------



## miguel

nervestressed said:


> is there anyone here from philippines support group, i'm from philippines i really need help. please don't ignore me. thanks


hi iam miguel iam suffering anxiety for almost 4 years naghahanap ako ng kagaya ko para makahingi ng advice kong pano ko matutulungan sarili ko.. wala akong meds no doctor. wala akong pera, nagbabakasakali lang ako dito sa net. research ng mga natural medication, find some advice. o kaya makakita ko ng psyc na pwedeng tumulong sakin. . please mail me kong pwede mo akong matulungan my email is [email protected] or text me at 09094428639

may account ako sa youtube and i think isa rin sya sa couse kong bakit ako nagsusuffer ng anxiety..
www.youtube.com TYPE (amponako) mahalaga dyan yong audio 5 na video yan..


----------



## Agua Azure

Im also looking for a support group dito sa Pilipinas. Ive had anxiety disorder since I was 23 and late last year medyo lumala sya. I suffered an episode sa loob ng fx on my way to work and from then on lumala na sya. Im home-bound, lost my job and I cant put myself to therapy anymore kasi Im so financially-challenged. I couldnt get the support i need from my family. I want to get well thats why kung saan-sann nako naghahaanp ng tutulong sa akin. I need a support group very badly. I know I can get over this but I need to be with the people who can accept me as I am now. Please help me.


----------



## Xanderzone

*make our own!*

hi, im new here. first tym ko d2. severe social anxiety din problem ko. we all need sum pipol to talk to. suggest ko lang gawa tayo ng group natn.


----------



## Crystalline

Hey guys! I'm usually in the chat room on this site. I'm not quite ready to meet up just yet (too stressed right now) but I know some of you already


----------



## rawrguy

I'm not from the philippines, but i am filipino


----------



## wltj21

may nakuha na kayo tulong?
kelangan ko din. 3 yrs na ko mula nung grumaduate la pa trabaho. nung mga una taon nag aaply pa pero suko na ko d ko kaya mag aaply lagi palpak interview pa lng bagsak na 
pero kahit siguro makalusot sa interview d pa rin kaya pag mag tratrabaho na


----------



## Volcom23

Don't worry guys. Based from the book I've read entitled help for anxiety, ocd and depression by Terry Dixon, those people who have anxiety problems are extremely intelligent. Thus, do not think that you are saddled because of your social anxiety problem. Instead be thankful about that because you are intelligent. Actually, those who have this kind of mental disorder have many talents and skills compared with those who haven't. The only thing that keep us from showing these talents is because of this disorder. But we know we are in control of our lives. We are the sole captains of our ships. Don't just think that you can't control your situation. You are bigger than the situation. Your mind is greater than your fears. Don't let fear from depriving you to live life to the fullest. Think about this: it's not actually the situation that makes you feel fearful or anxious, or a failure-- it's how we react to the situation. 

Don't say, "This is just the way I am. There's nothing I can do about it because I am born like this." Stop saying that. You are meant to live life abundantly in every area. You can change your thinking patterns because you can. Everyone can.

I am also suffering from social anxiety and it got very intense when I entered college. I am a high-achiever but it seems that this social anxiety is keeping me from achieving my dreams. Worst is that one of my dreams is to become a well-known public speaker. My biggest fear is speaking in front of the public. Funny it seems, hehe. 

I hope guys we here in the Philippines could form a social anxiety support group so we could help each other in overcoming this disorder. Best regards and God bless! Always believe in HIM!


----------



## Volcom23

shy and socially anxious people are deep thinkers! Always remember that.


----------



## Unlikely hero

<<<< pinoyyyy


----------



## polaris0

I'm half-Fillipino. Does that count?


----------



## SB13

Volcom23 said:


> Don't worry guys. Based from the book I've read entitled help for anxiety, ocd and depression by Terry Dixon, those people who have anxiety problems are extremely intelligent. Thus, do not think that you are saddled because of your social anxiety problem. Instead be thankful about that because you are intelligent. Actually, those who have this kind of mental disorder have many talents and skills compared with those who haven't. The only thing that keep us from showing these talents is because of this disorder. But we know we are in control of our lives. We are the sole captains of our ships. Don't just think that you can't control your situation. You are bigger than the situation. Your mind is greater than your fears. Don't let fear from depriving you to live life to the fullest. Think about this: it's not actually the situation that makes you feel fearful or anxious, or a failure-- it's how we react to the situation.
> 
> Don't say, "This is just the way I am. There's nothing I can do about it because I am born like this." Stop saying that. You are meant to live life abundantly in every area. You can change your thinking patterns because you can. Everyone can.
> 
> I am also suffering from social anxiety and it got very intense when I entered college. I am a high-achiever but it seems that this social anxiety is keeping me from achieving my dreams. Worst is that one of my dreams is to become a well-known public speaker. My biggest fear is speaking in front of the public. Funny it seems, hehe.
> 
> I hope guys we here in the Philippines could form a social anxiety support group so we could help each other in overcoming this disorder. Best regards and God bless! Always believe in HIM!


That really touched me. People in my school wants to be me, because they think I'm so talented but that was only made possible because I have nothing better to do. I am also hoping to be a Psychotherapist or a Guidance Counselor, but the problem is that I find it hard to talk to strangers face to face. But I guess SA isn't really that bad. If I didn't have it, I won't be who I am today.


----------



## bbarn

i'm filipino too but located in Canada


----------



## wendykiss897

me too


----------



## No Limit

Nice to see all the filipinos representing. I'm Filipino too, but born in the USA. It has been awhile since I went back to the Philippines. I miss it.


----------



## raimiel23

can somebody explain what a support group is for? and how does it work?


----------



## raimiel23

and can you guys recommend a psychotherapist i can consult? i'm based in manila.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

my mom is from manila in phillipines


----------



## Panicky

Anyone in Manila? Can we please have a support group?
I have been suffering from panic disorder for more than a year now and it's not getting better.


----------



## shazam021

Hi, i'm from the philippines particularly in cebu.. Anyone out there from cebu, pls PM me and maybe we can form our own therapy group.. Tnx


----------



## Volcom23

Panicky said:


> Anyone in Manila? Can we please have a support group?
> I have been suffering from panic disorder for more than a year now and it's not getting better.


Maybe you could use Panic Away by Joe Barry. He's ideas and techniques are quite a bunch of common sense but great and amazing. He's actually using the way nature works. You can download it here.

http://rapidshare.com/files/129844062/PAPackage.rar.html


----------



## Volcom23

Anyone from Cebu? I'm working with my social anxiety as of now with the help of a psychotherapist.


----------



## Volcom23

raimiel23 said:


> can somebody explain what a support group is for? and how does it work?


I think it's a kind of a therapy group where members designate a particular place and time for meet ups. Probably there is a psychologist who will facilitate the group. It's somewhat like the Alcoholics Anonymous I think.


----------



## Volcom23

Guys, I hope we could form a support group. Anyone from Cebu?


----------



## hadouken

I'm filipino too!


----------



## champ

What up kababayan!? haha this thread has totally proved my mum wrong that "back home in the Philippines we don't have that anxiety".


----------



## presentmoment

hi im in cebu. if u dont mind me asking, which psychotherapist are u seeing? ive been to several in the previous years and i have to say i dont trust all but one. i dont go anymore because the meds dont work and some does the complete opposite and makes me a nervous wreck. they all just mask the pain like alcoholism. im 26 so i think iv had enough. but for many years iv wished there was a support group, ive suggested it to my psychiatrist when i was 20 but the other patient was too scared to participate. i just want to finally talk to a real person going through the same thing and not have to hangout with friends you just dont wanna hangout with anymore because of SA. my bf thinks it is undeserving of us to even put a name to this 'illness' because it's being spoiled and selfish and that there are real problems around the world. so its one of the major reasons i dont go to the doc anymore because part of me is scared to show i'm a nutcase. but in true honesty i believe this is a real problem i have to overcome one way or another.


----------



## popcormonster

hello... i stumbled upon this site when i tried searching for a Social Anxiety Syndrome therapist here in manila.

i lost my first and second job because of this syndrome...
on my first job, i was voted out in our batch...because i didn't have friends and i could not perform in the team too well
they all thought that i didn't like them...when in fact i'm afraid to talk to them.
(i only lasted 2 months in my first job...3 months in my 2nd job)

whenever i attempt to make a conversation with people, --i panic-- i feel like i've just finished a mile -long marathon

do you know a psychologist or a group therapy session here in manila? i need it badly... i don't want to lose the few friends that i have--- i feel like they're getting tired of my behavior... 

please help me


----------



## rawrguy

polaris0 said:


> I'm half-Fillipino. Does that count?


Of course it does.



volcom23 said:


> shy and socially anxious people are deep thinkers! Always remember that.


yeah man, they can be :yes



champ said:


> What up kababayan!? haha this thread has totally proved my mum wrong that "back home in the Philippines we don't have that anxiety".


hahah well, ang nanay mo ay mali


----------



## haro

Volcom23 said:


> Maybe you could use Panic Away by Joe Barry. He's ideas and techniques are quite a bunch of common sense but great and amazing. He's actually using the way nature works. You can download it here.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129844062/PAPackage.rar.html


Hey Volcom23, I'm a new user, but I really wanted to try out that book based on excellent reviews I've read. Thanks so much for posting it, but its pw protected.. Could u let me know the pw? thanks in advance


----------



## alienoid123

ako pinoy! lahat b kayo d2 my SA? sana my fb page para sa mga SA sa phillippines!


----------



## Crystalline

I don't network much with anyone from here but am usually in the chatroom. Usually just speak English btw, my Tagalog's atrocious. Am a little careful/wary with who I accept friend requests from so please don't spam me with them unless we've spoken/I know you already.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid

I know this thread is aimed at "Support Groups in Philippines", but I thought I'd say Hi. The only connection I have with this thread is my struggle with SA and me being Filipino. I don't know why, especially struggling with SA, but I was surprised that there's a good amount of filipino support on this thread. 

Mabuhay


----------



## wltj21

wala pa ring support group? kelan kaya magkakaroon? mamatay na lang bang ganito?? lol


----------



## happyman2011

^^gawa ka na lang ng support group para dito pre, kahit online lang muna. kahit sa YM lang.
kapag naging successful, pwede na planuhin ang meetups,
pero tingin ko konti lang tayo pinoy dito locally. yung iba, from provinces pa.

Tapos yung iba naman, kahit sa online, may s.a.d. pa rin, haha!


----------



## Peng

Pinoy here too : ) 

I've had panic attacks since I was little. 

I've met several psychiatrists here already, the first one that worked prescribed zoloft but became too expensive and somehow my body adapted to the medicine so it gives little effect now. 

The second best medicine I've taken was some kind of tranquilizer pill, it worked great. But not many doctors will prescribe it for you since it has some kind of withdrawal symptoms & may cause addiction : ( 

I'm thinking of going back to the old doctor but they charge a bit too high =/ It's unfortunate to suffer anxiety disorder under budget


----------



## eldric08

Hi, im rico from the Philippines, right now im here in doha qatar and struggling also with SAD. Its hard for me to get a job here because of this anxiety. I have many friends here since 2008. The problem is, i resigned in my previous job because of my anxiety, since then, when i saw my friends in my previous jobs, i got panic attack. I dont know the reason but im feeling like this even though they are kind and close to me. They always notices that my sound is different now the way they knew it. They said that my voice seems so sad. In my opinion its because of my depression. All the people i talk to, they olny have onething to say, that i speak so very sad. Whats happening to me? Even the way i speak affected by this disease. Some are laughing at me when they notice it. Because i changed the way i speak. Can somebody help me. I'm too tired of this! Too tired to think of what they are saying to me at the backside.


----------



## LASVEGAS

Hello from ireland i wish you well in your problem ,keep working at it and it will improve .concentrate on the good points of your life ,best wishes james


----------



## happyman2011

Peng said:


> Pinoy here too : )
> 
> I've had panic attacks since I was little.
> 
> I've met several psychiatrists here already, the first one that worked prescribed zoloft but became too expensive and somehow my body adapted to the medicine so it gives little effect now.
> 
> The second best medicine I've taken was some kind of tranquilizer pill, it worked great. But not many doctors will prescribe it for you since it has some kind of withdrawal symptoms & may cause addiction : (
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to the old doctor but they charge a bit too high =/ It's unfortunate to suffer anxiety disorder under budget


 if you're under budget, try mo multi vitamins supplement muna, saka exercise, kahit jogging lang 3x a week, malaking tulong na rin iyon. malaking tulong rin yung, morning sunshine.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Hi, im rico from the Philippines, right now im here in doha qatar and struggling also with SAD. Its hard for me to get a job here because of this anxiety. I have many friends here since 2008. The problem is, i resigned in my previous job because of my anxiety, since then, when i saw my friends in my previous jobs, i got panic attack. I dont know the reason but im feeling like this even though they are kind and close to me. They always notices that my sound is different now the way they knew it. They said that my voice seems so sad. In my opinion its because of my depression. All the people i talk to, they olny have onething to say, that i speak so very sad. Whats happening to me? Even the way i speak affected by this disease. Some are laughing at me when they notice it. Because i changed the way i speak. Can somebody help me. I'm too tired of this! Too tired to think of what they are saying to me at the backside.


 meron ka bang pwedeng mapuntahan na therapist dyan sa qatar? para atleast ma-prescribe ka nila kahit yung mga gamot muna for depression.


----------



## eldric08

Pre, mahirap dito. Bka pagnalaman nila na may sakit ako sa pag-iisip e, bigla na lang ako hulihin at pauwiin. Kawawa naman ang anak ko at asawa ko na umaasa sa akin. Hirap talaga ng may ganito. Minsan gusto ko nagomive-up, pero hindi pwede kasi pamilyadong tao ako.


----------



## happyman2011

^
Ei, ganun ba, how about you try self medication.

You can experiment for the multivitamins supplements, or energy drinks, and let us see if it can have help elevate your mood.

Dont give up pre, tama yan - always think of your loveones. And also think that there are people that has in more severe situation than you, and yet they are fighting.

Since when did the SAD started? Is the cause work related?


----------



## eldric08

Nagstart to nong time na naghiwalay ang kuya ko at wife nya. Meron silang anak na naiwan. Ako ang nag-alaga sa mga yon kasi nga nag-asawa na sila ng iba. So naiwan yung mga pamangin ko. Yun sa pag-aalaga ko, hindi na ko maklabas ng bahay, hindi na ko makatambay kasi hindi ko nga maiwan sa bahay ang mga bata. Years goes by, i think for 2 years ako nagalaga sa kanila. Bgo dumating yung time na parang napagod na ko kasi wala na ko buhay e, dhil sa pag-aalaga ng pamangkin. nagttlo na nga kami ng nanay ko at that time kasi hindi ako makalabas ng bahay kasi nga dhil sa mga bata. Bgo dumating yung time na may chance na ko lumabas at tumambay, yun na, biglang nagiba na ang pakiramdam ko. parang takot na ko sa mga tao. Parang iba na, tuwing lalabas ako may naririnig na ko sa mga tao at barkada ko. Kasi miski mga kabarkada ko nagiba tingin sa akin, yung dating pala tambay bigla na lang nagkulong sa bahay. Hindi ko akalain na tatamaan ako ng ganitong sakit. Nawala lahat sa akin, Self-esteem, confidence, kaibigan. Alam mo ba happyman, dati ako MVP sa basketball. ngayon hindi ko na nasubukan magbasketball dahil dito sa sakit na to. Ang sabi ng psychiatrist ko dhil daw sa pag shashabu ko dati to, inaamin ko gumamit ako non pero occasionally lang, hindi ako naging addict. hindi pa lalampas sa 10 kong daliri ang paggamit ng gamot na yon.
Thanks for the advice mr. happyman. Sna lagi kayong andyan. Kasi miski asawa ko hindi maintindihan mga sinasabi ko. Feeling ko tayo2 lang na may sakit na ganito ang nagkakaintindihan. Salamat.


----------



## happyman2011

^
parang di ko ma-connect yung pag-stuck mo sa house sa s.a.d., hehe.
but i suspect, that the cause is hormonal changes, or nutrition, and also,
you might have more of depression than s.a.d. (guess ko lang to)

lupet mo nga pre, mvp ka p pala, it means you are socially competitive before.

same experience here, because of my s.a., one by one, people close to me, 
friends and cousins, fading like a balloons in the sky. and slowly but surely,
adding to my depression and decreasing my self-esteem. nakita ko na lang sarili 
ko na di na kayang lumabas ng house.

parang cancer na rin ang s.a.d.:fall

kulit ng psychiatrist mo, shabu lang na-link agad sa s.a., haha!

atleast nakakapagwork ka pa ngayon, at ofw pa.

na-try mo na ba, uminon kahit energy drinks lang? naging effective ba?
ako kasi yun lang ang ginagawa ko solution, kapag kelangan ko humarap
sa madlang tao. mejo di pa rin ganun ka-ok, pero nakakatulong.


----------



## happyman2011

Peng said:


> I'm thinking of going back to the old doctor but they charge a bit too high =/ It's unfortunate to suffer anxiety disorder under budget


hi! 

how much the psych doctor is charging you?
just wanna know, never been to doctors before,
tight budget also. and the social stigma it carries.

i am assuming that you are here in in the phils.


----------



## franticjul

Hello po sa inyong lahat...

I am Julius. Nandito po ako sa US ngayon for my studies....I also have a social anxiety disorder. It's still getting in my way but I am managing and I think I can help you guys on how to get over it. I understand medication is so expensive especially kung walang insurance at nasa pinas ka pa....pero may natural remedy po na available...I am currently taking St Johns wort para po sa anxiety. Minor lang ang side effects kasi nga herbal medicine. pero di po xa recommended kung nagta-take po kayo ng antidepressant...check nyo muna sa inyong psychiatrist. kung ala po kayong iniinom na iba safe po ito...

Also, I'd like to stress out that medication is not the solution to the problem. You have to get to the root cause of it. anxiety is mainly a negative programming in your brain that had been accumulated over the years....the most effective way to re-program your brain is by doing a self-talk.....search nyo po kung ano yung self-talk....right now I am listening to Deepak Chopra's "Soul of Healing Affirmations" for my self-talk...try nyo po idownload yun via torrent. Deepak Chopra po is one of the trusted spiritual teacher and a doctor...also try louise haye "I can do it" and "101 Power Thoughts"...you have to replay this audio several times until their teaching will become your own.....madami pa pong mga self talk audio pero sa ngayon yan pa lang ginagamit ko...Hope that helps....


----------



## happyman2011

ei, thanks ng marami sa info pre,

medications for s.a. and depressions have been known for side effects aside from its high costs.

do you know any health store or drug store here in the phils selling st. johns wort?
i think its in tea form, hope im correct.


----------



## hadouken

Hi. dito ako sa US pero galing akong Pinas. Musta na?


----------



## happyman2011

^
sir hadouken, ok lang kami dito kahit papano,

struggling pa rin

share ka naman dito, tulungan natin si eldric08


----------



## franticjul

di ko alam pre kung meron ba diyan sa pinas...kasi dito nga ako sa malayo....no problem pre...kung ako lang ayaw ko ng medications...gusto ng psychiatrist at psychologist ko dito uminom daw ako ng gamot pero tinanggihan ko...I would directly confront the problem...listen to those audio pre...it will definitely help...meditation is another thing...it has been proven to help depression and anxiety...research mo din yan pre...good luck...I'm managing well these days..hopefully you will too....


----------



## hadouken

Bro nafefeel ko yung struggle mo. Huwag kang magiveup pare. Yung sa depression gaya nung sinabi ni happy man, kelangan mo ng exercise. 

Hindi ko alam kung meron akong SAD, parang mild, hindi pa ako nadiagnosed. Tahimik na tahimik ako sa mga tao. hindi ko alam kung ano masabi, most of the time, hindi ko maintindihan kung ano sinasabi nila. Tingin ko cognitive issue yon. Piling ko kung meron akong masabi and nakakaintindi ako, mawawala yung SA ko


----------



## eldric08

Thanks sa mga advice nyo. Hirap talaga ko this time. Pero ishare ko lang sa inyo ang gamot na gamit ko dati. Solian pre napaka effective sa pagpapatakbo ng isip, nawawala yung paulit ulit kong iniisip don combination with xanor na nakakawala ng kaba. Tagal ko na kasi itinigil kaya eto lumalala na naman ako. Sinasamahan ko pa kasi ng alcohol kya bumabalik na naman. Wla naman kami mabilhan ng gamot na ganito dito sa qatar. Hirap pre, hindi ko alam kung ano tingin sa akin ng mga tao dito sa flat namin dito sa Qatar. Tulad kanina nagsasampay lang ako ng damit namin mag-asawa nagtawan na yung kasamahan namin dito sa bahay. na feeling ko ako ang pinagtatawan. HIndi ko alam kong ano tingin nila sa akin. Kung may toyo ba ko o tingin nila bading ako kasi nga hindi mo maiiwasan sa mga pinoy yon e. Pagtakot ka at may daga sa dibdib. tingin nila bakla ka na. Kaya hirap, Kya napakalapit din ng may sakit na ganito sa away. Pero pre nawala na sa akin yung pagpapawis na matindi dhil sa gamot na sinasabi ko sa inyo. Symptoms ko na lang ngayon e pagnakikipagusap ako sa ibang tao e, ang bilis ng tibok ng puso ko at hindi nalaman kung ano ang ikikilos sa harap nila. hindi tulad dati na pawis na pawis ako buong katawan tuwing my kakausap sa akin at nangangatal. Sige pre, replayan nyo na lang ako. malaking tulong kayo sa akin. Salamat ulit na marami..


----------



## eldric08

Pre, alam ko meron dyan sa pinas ng st.johns wort. mabibili yan over the counter without prescriptions. SUbukan mo sa mercury at iba pa botika. Sinubukan ko na yan kaso lalo lumala ang depression ko.1 week lang ako uminom nan hindi ko na pinagpatuloy. Sabi nila tiis lang, after 6 weeks daw yan bgo umipekto sa katawan. Try mo din, ALam kong side effect nan e mainit sa balat lalo pag naexpose ka sa araw. Mura lang pti yan alam ko.


----------



## hadouken

research mo rin pare yung NLP. Mas mabilis sya sa CBT. Baka hindi mo na kelangan ng medications pag ginamit mo NLP.

Kakabili ko nito pare. Sabihin ko kung nagana

http://www.yourinstantliferevolution.com/

Alam ko na wala kang pera. I hope na meron kang magawan na paraan para mabili to.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Thanks sa mga advice nyo. Hirap talaga ko this time. Pero ishare ko lang sa inyo ang gamot na gamit ko dati. Solian pre napaka effective sa pagpapatakbo ng isip, nawawala yung paulit ulit kong iniisip don combination with xanor na nakakawala ng kaba. Tagal ko na kasi itinigil kaya eto lumalala na naman ako. Sinasamahan ko pa kasi ng alcohol kya bumabalik na naman. Wla naman kami mabilhan ng gamot na ganito dito sa qatar. Hirap pre, hindi ko alam kung ano tingin sa akin ng mga tao dito sa flat namin dito sa Qatar. Tulad kanina nagsasampay lang ako ng damit namin mag-asawa nagtawan na yung kasamahan namin dito sa bahay. na feeling ko ako ang pinagtatawan. HIndi ko alam kong ano tingin nila sa akin. Kung may toyo ba ko o tingin nila bading ako kasi nga hindi mo maiiwasan sa mga pinoy yon e. Pagtakot ka at may daga sa dibdib. tingin nila bakla ka na. Kaya hirap, Kya napakalapit din ng may sakit na ganito sa away. Pero pre nawala na sa akin yung pagpapawis na matindi dhil sa gamot na sinasabi ko sa inyo. Symptoms ko na lang ngayon e pagnakikipagusap ako sa ibang tao e, ang bilis ng tibok ng puso ko at hindi nalaman kung ano ang ikikilos sa harap nila. hindi tulad dati na pawis na pawis ako buong katawan tuwing my kakausap sa akin at nangangatal. Sige pre, replayan nyo na lang ako. malaking tulong kayo sa akin. Salamat ulit na marami..


regarding your panic attacks and negative thinking, familiar ka ba sa CBT?
it means Cognitive Behavioral Therapy

marami available nito sa net, search mo na lang.
mejo-effort lang ang pag-babasa ng mga books nito. But effective daw ito sa mga s.a.d. at depressions at panic attacks. its about training our thoughts to do the right thinking.

i'm also starting to have panic attacks again, previous weeks kasi mejo depressing/frustrating sa akin, kaya ayun..


----------



## happyman2011

hadouken said:


> research mo rin pare yung NLP. Mas mabilis sya sa CBT. Baka hindi mo na kelangan ng medications pag ginamit mo NLP.
> 
> Kakabili ko nito pare. Sabihin ko kung nagana
> 
> http://www.yourinstantliferevolution.com/
> 
> Alam ko na wala kang pera. I hope na meron kang magawan na paraan para mabili to.


ok ba ito? (www.yourinstantliferevolution.com)
saan mo nabalitaan ito? effective ba?

regarding NLP, ano mga books na ma-recommend mo sa akin. I have books from Tony Robbins, pero parang basic and marketing lang ang books nya, although okey pa rin ang mga teaching nya.


----------



## happyman2011

franticjul said:


> di ko alam pre kung meron ba diyan sa pinas...kasi dito nga ako sa malayo....no problem pre...kung ako lang ayaw ko ng medications...gusto ng psychiatrist at psychologist ko dito uminom daw ako ng gamot pero tinanggihan ko...I would directly confront the problem...listen to those audio pre...it will definitely help...meditation is another thing...it has been proven to help depression and anxiety...research mo din yan pre...good luck...I'm managing well these days..hopefully you will too....


i got "101 power thoughts"

pero mejo wala ako makitang "Soul of Healing Affirmations" sa net, mukhang ok pa naman ito.

i understand this products require strictly regular practice of listening and affirmations for the mind conditioning to take effect.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Pre, alam ko meron dyan sa pinas ng st.johns wort. mabibili yan over the counter without prescriptions. SUbukan mo sa mercury at iba pa botika. Sinubukan ko na yan kaso lalo lumala ang depression ko.1 week lang ako uminom nan hindi ko na pinagpatuloy. Sabi nila tiis lang, after 6 weeks daw yan bgo umipekto sa katawan. Try mo din, ALam kong side effect nan e mainit sa balat lalo pag naexpose ka sa araw. Mura lang pti yan alam ko.


Thanks for this info.

Try ko punta mercury next week.


----------



## hadouken

Pare hindi pa nadedeliver sa bahay ko. Darating na yan any day now.

Meron pa akong nakita na isang self-help na napaka effective rin (claim nila). Pero napaka expensive. Wala lang akong pera ngayon. Tawag dun magic pill now. Pinapanood ko yung mga before and after testimonials. It's too good to be true

Meron akong mga nlp books pero hindi ko ma-recommend sayo kasi hindi nag-wowork sa kin eh. Wala pa akong mahanap na nlp book na step-by-step. Pero yung binili ko na instant life revolution is based on nlp. nahihirapan lang ako kasi i-apply yung nasa book. Tingin ko mas-effective sakin pag audio.

Sabihin ko sa yo kung effective. hehe cya


----------



## eldric08

popcormonster said:


> hello... i stumbled upon this site when i tried searching for a Social Anxiety Syndrome therapist here in manila.
> 
> i lost my first and second job because of this syndrome...
> on my first job, i was voted out in our batch...because i didn't have friends and i could not perform in the team too well
> they all thought that i didn't like them...when in fact i'm afraid to talk to them.
> (i only lasted 2 months in my first job...3 months in my 2nd job)
> 
> whenever i attempt to make a conversation with people, --i panic-- i feel like i've just finished a mile -long marathon
> 
> do you know a psychologist or a group therapy session here in manila? i need it badly... i don't want to lose the few friends that i have--- i feel like they're getting tired of my behavior...
> 
> please help me


Pre, punta ka sa holy family clinic sa manila, near tayuman lrt station. maria clara st. ask for Dr. De Leon Neuro-Psychologist. I personally recommend him. Magaling si Doc, matigas lang ulo ko kaya bumalik sakit ko. Lately, I started drinking alcohol again kaya nabalewala lahat.


----------



## franticjul

happyman2011 said:


> i got "101 power thoughts"
> 
> pero mejo wala ako makitang "Soul of Healing Affirmations" sa net, mukhang ok pa naman ito.
> 
> i understand this products require strictly regular practice of listening and affirmations for the mind conditioning to take effect.


okay talaga yan brod...it's about self acceptance, living in the present moment, doing the very exact thing you fear, non-judgement to experience be it good or bad...etc...affirmations lahat...buy mo na lang sa amazon pre...kaso mahal....

Try ko din Pema Chodron's "When All Things Fall Apart" audiobook...the teachings are based on buddhism applied on daily living...


----------



## enzokun

*i have terible anxiety*

:no


----------



## happyman2011

franticjul said:


> Try ko din Pema Chodron's "When All Things Fall Apart" audiobook...the teachings are based on buddhism applied on daily living...


tsaka na muna ito, isa isa lang, too much info na, baka di na ma-absorb, hehe.


----------



## eldric08

*Musta?*



enzokun said:


> :no


 Pards, san ka sa pinas?
Musta naman ang pakiramdam mo ngayon?


----------



## eldric08

happyman2011 said:


> tsaka na muna ito, isa isa lang, too much info na, baka di na ma-absorb, hehe.


 Pareng happyman, musta na? Ano sa tingin mo yung linden method? mahusay kaya yon? ang dami ko kasi nababasang mga testimonial tungkol don e. Mukhang maganda. nagdadownload ako sa torrent ewan ko kung eto nga yon.


----------



## franticjul

happyman2011 said:


> tsaka na muna ito, isa isa lang, too much info na, baka di na ma-absorb, hehe.


hehe...cge brod...update mo nalang kami sa progress mo....ako din parang I'm seeing the light from the tunnel...once makarecover na ako ishare ko lang din sa inyo ang methods...hopefully soon...  good luck mga pre...kaya yan!!!

suggest ko lang brod ang meditation...as soon as possible...this has been evaluated talaga by science brod to be effective against anxiety and depression....scientifically proven....I would recommend Zen meditation....





http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101030804/om/

the effects would not come immediately but with time you will benefit from it....good luck buddies..


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Pareng happyman, musta na? Ano sa tingin mo yung linden method? mahusay kaya yon? ang dami ko kasi nababasang mga testimonial tungkol don e. Mukhang maganda. nagdadownload ako sa torrent ewan ko kung eto nga yon.


Ei mga parekoys!!

eto, mejo okey pa rin, kahit anxious palagi,
mejo inaatake na naman ako ng panic attacks lately.
tapos ganun pa rin, di pa rin ako makalabas nang house.

btw, walang available na st.johns wort dito sa mercury sa area ko, try ko kapag nakaluwas me ng metro.

Di ako familiar sa Linden Method, actually, sa iyo ko pa nga lang nalaman ito, hehe.
Anyways, researched a little sa net about the LinMet, para ngang ok siya, try mo pre, mukhang magaling nga siya sa mga anxiety at panic attacks.

Gusto ko muna mag-focus sa CBT, may nakuha akong link ng audio therapy using CBT sa isang user from a local forum here, kapag natapos ako dito, try ko yang LinMet na yan.

Ikaw sa Linden Method,
Ako sa CBT,
si hadouken sa YourInstantLifeRevolution,
si franticjul sa meditations,
tapos lets see and share-share again kapag nagka-progress, ok ba itong idea ko?


----------



## happyman2011

franticjul said:


> hehe...cge brod...update mo nalang kami sa progress mo....ako din parang I'm seeing the light from the tunnel...once makarecover na ako ishare ko lang din sa inyo ang methods...hopefully soon...  good luck mga pre...kaya yan!!!
> 
> suggest ko lang brod ang meditation...as soon as possible...this has been evaluated talaga by science brod to be effective against anxiety and depression....scientifically proven....I would recommend Zen meditation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101030804/om/
> 
> the effects would not come immediately but with time you will benefit from it....good luck buddies..


thanks pre, tama ka, kaya natin to!!

mejo hirap ako sa meditation, struggle ako palagi sa pag-focus during meditation pero practice nga lang siguro.

lupet yung mga tibetan monks, kaya nilang patuyuin yung basang tela sa katawan nila considering na puro yelo yung nasa paligid ng temple nila.
ilan taon kaya nila ni-practice yun, hehe.


----------



## franticjul

happyman2011 said:


> thanks pre, tama ka, kaya natin to!!
> 
> mejo hirap ako sa meditation, struggle ako palagi sa pag-focus during meditation pero practice nga lang siguro.
> 
> lupet yung mga tibetan monks, kaya nilang patuyuin yung basang tela sa katawan nila considering na puro yelo yung nasa paligid ng temple nila.
> ilan taon kaya nila ni-practice yun, hehe.


pre di kailangan naka-focus all the time...di talaga maiiwasan na mawala sa focus kasi that's the nature of the mind...balik ka lang sa point of focus...recommended 20min a day pre...wala naman mawawala kung magtry diba...tsaka proven na rin....good luck pre...


----------



## franticjul

happyman2011 said:


> Ei mga parekoys!!
> 
> eto, mejo okey pa rin, kahit anxious palagi,
> mejo inaatake na naman ako ng panic attacks lately.
> tapos ganun pa rin, di pa rin ako makalabas nang house.
> 
> btw, walang available na st.johns wort dito sa mercury sa area ko, try ko kapag nakaluwas me ng metro.
> 
> Di ako familiar sa Linden Method, actually, sa iyo ko pa nga lang nalaman ito, hehe.
> Anyways, researched a little sa net about the LinMet, para ngang ok siya, try mo pre, mukhang magaling nga siya sa mga anxiety at panic attacks.
> 
> Gusto ko muna mag-focus sa CBT, may nakuha akong link ng audio therapy using CBT sa isang user from a local forum here, kapag natapos ako dito, try ko yang LinMet na yan.
> 
> Ikaw sa Linden Method,
> Ako sa CBT,
> si hadouken sa YourInstantLifeRevolution,
> si franticjul sa meditations,
> tapos lets see and share-share again kapag nagka-progress, ok ba itong idea ko?


okay na okay yung idea pre...sa akin meditations at tsaka CBT may mga books din kasi akong binabasa...


----------



## Margarett

*any support group here in mla?*

hi. i've been suffering fr anxiety since last year. is there any support group here in makati area? thanks.


----------



## happyman2011

Margarett said:


> hi. i've been suffering fr anxiety since last year. is there any support group here in makati area? thanks.


Hi!
I dont think they have support group there. Or in any other area in metro manila. If ever, they have price tags attached, as they are run by doctors and hospitals.

But i still hope you can find one.

If you cannot find one, you can try to talk here. Parang support group na rin ito. Virtual nga lang, at walang psych na moderator.

BTW, I saw something while searching:


> Inner Peace group in Makati City meets up once a week every Thursday night around 7 P.M.
> 
> Inner Peace Foundation
> Unit 8C, Urdaneta Apartments,
> 6735 Ayala Avenue, Makati
> Tel. no.: *8160101* (Look for Ms. Ellaine)
> 
> http://innerpeacephilippines.org/


I think they do the spiritual approach.


----------



## Jay24

hi to all, i have a GAD for almost a year now, I'm 32 years old, and I first experience this panic attack when I was 29, and after seeing a psych and taking medication it stop, for almost 3 years since I stop medication I thought I'm already cured, until the ondoy flood, it started again up to now. I went again to my psych earlier this year and have taken the medication but it has no effect this time, i been searching over the net for self help, and browse this panic away, heard some testimonials and hope to try it, has anyone here have tried this before?


----------



## singlegemini

*gad*

meron din akong gad since 2005. no meds no doctor's self medication pero puro alternative remedies. research lang sa net.yong lang kasi kya ng budget..

sana makilala ko kayo lahat

tayo lang din makakaunawa sa mga kapwa natin merong ANXIETY

god bless


----------



## punky

Hi guys, 
Any word on therapy groups? My sister has been suffering from panic disorder for a few years now. She recently inquired about some psychotherapy and it would be cheaper if a group participated.


----------



## happyman2011

Jay24 said:


> hi to all, i have a GAD for almost a year now, I'm 32 years old, and I first experience this panic attack when I was 29, and after seeing a psych and taking medication it stop, for almost 3 years since I stop medication I thought I'm already cured, until the ondoy flood, it started again up to now. I went again to my psych earlier this year and have taken the medication but it has no effect this time, i been searching over the net for self help, and browse this panic away, heard some testimonials and hope to try it, has anyone here have tried this before?





singlegemini said:


> meron din akong gad since 2005. no meds no doctor's self medication pero puro alternative remedies. research lang sa net.yong lang kasi kya ng budget..
> 
> sana makilala ko kayo lahat
> 
> tayo lang din makakaunawa sa mga kapwa natin merong ANXIETY
> 
> god bless





punky said:


> Hi guys,
> Any word on therapy groups? My sister has been suffering from panic disorder for a few years now. She recently inquired about some psychotherapy and it would be cheaper if a group participated.


Hello people,

Unfortunately, local support group would be impossible on this thread, just backread for a few pages, and you shall notice that our kababayans are unresponsive on this thread.

We cannot blame them, they have their own challenges.

As for me, since i registered in this website, and didn't find any local support group, i can say by reading through other threads and gathering information about my disorder and possible treatments helped me at least indirectly.

Although this forum is focused Social Anxiety Disorder, people like you who have GAD will surely benefit from this also.


----------



## spark47

*Gad*

mga pre bago lang ako dito. Its nice to know na di ako nag iisa na may anxiety disorder dito sa pinas. Mag 1 month nako may ganitong condition. Ung first two weeks grabe tlaga pero ngayon kahit papano nakaka survive naman.


----------



## happyman2011

hmm.. dumadami ang may GAD sa Pinas ah, mostly men pa.


----------



## spark47

*Gad*



happyman2011 said:


> hmm.. dumadami ang may GAD sa Pinas ah, mostly men pa.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mejo mahirap tlaga mga pre buti nlang may forum na ganito.


----------



## happyman2011

^ nagkonsulta ka na ba sa mga psych docs?

ano bang mga symptoms?


----------



## bubbly

hello  i'm new here and I've been reading some of the posts

I have anxiety disorder too. can't sleep at night because of the constant worrying.
Anyway, I just want to share something with you guys. I hope it could help.

I've been looking for support groups too and then I finally decided to look for a counselor na lang. Then I stumbled upon kerygma's website and I found out that they have counselors who you can contact anytime. I think it's a good thing they came up with that. Just in case you find yourself in a tight situation and you need to talk you can call these counselors. I haven't tried it yet but maybe i would one of these days. 

well, that's all. i hope i helped


----------



## ettenaej

...


----------



## eldric08

Musta mga Brothers and Sisters? Mukha yatang parami ng parami na ang nagkakaSA sa pinas. Hindi lang pla sa US marami nito pti pla sa bansa natin. Ayos to, sana magkita-kita tyo balang araw.


----------



## happybeer

me


----------



## klesky

*Noypi here*

Good Day Friends,

I want you to know me.

I started being paranoid when I was in 3rd year high school. People seem to think about me. I was under the impression that people think bad about me or at least unusual. Now I am 28 years old.

Through the years I was lucky to make good friends at college.

Also, my very first panic attack happened somewhere at 2003, when I was still working at Ortigas. Everyday I always think that my officemates are talking about me, against me. Nervousness was everyday.

Today I am experiencing mood fluctuations. I can go from happy to anxious in a minute. When I suspect that people are talking about me, I would try to psych myself. If it's true that people are talking about me, then I should just let it. Another psych would be that my mind is making this up 90 percent of the time.

I talk less now and people notice it. This is a product of juggling anxiety and reality. People I know also notice that I am hard to talk to.

I am beginning to alienate everyone.

My mother understands my head. How I think. We talked last night about how I am doing. Topics where about my plan and strategy to beat anxiety. We also have talks about her passing away, that someday I will lose her and there is no one who knows me, who I can share my complicated mind.

Last month I begin experimenting. Since I can bring my work anywhere, and make money anywhere, I tried to temporarily live somewhere. I feel less anxiety. Paranoia is still there.

Even though anxiety always get the best out of me. I never stopped to think about how to beat it. I always think that I'll be better someday.

These are some of the things I do to tame anxiety.

Running
Getting out of the house
My freelance work

I want to meet people who thinks like me.


----------



## spark47

happyman2011 said:


> ^ nagkonsulta ka na ba sa mga psych docs?
> 
> ano bang mga symptoms?[/QUOTE
> 
> yup nagpa consult me last october nag prescribe lang sakin lexapro at dko kya tolerate side effects. Eto mga symtoms ko sensations sa throat and tounge at dry mouth, then shortness of breathe, burning chest, numb arms. tapos fatigue munsan naman hypher ako. GAD ba sayo or Social Anxiety?


----------



## happybeer

*jovia ba yang lexapro mo?*



spark47 said:


> happyman2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ nagkonsulta ka na ba sa mga psych docs?
> 
> ano bang mga symptoms?[/QUOTE
> 
> yup nagpa consult me last october nag prescribe lang sakin lexapro at dko kya tolerate side effects. Eto mga symtoms ko sensations sa throat and tounge at dry mouth, then shortness of breathe, burning chest, numb arms. tapos fatigue munsan naman hypher ako. GAD ba sayo or Social Anxiety?
Click to expand...


----------



## happyman2011

happybeer said:


> me


dude, mukhang lasing ka na naman ah:cup:spit
mukhang nakarami ka ng redhorse, hehe


----------



## happyman2011

spark47 said:


> yup nagpa consult me last october nag prescribe lang sakin lexapro at dko kya tolerate side effects. Eto mga symtoms ko sensations sa throat and tounge at dry mouth, then shortness of breathe, burning chest, numb arms. tapos fatigue munsan naman hypher ako. GAD ba sayo or Social Anxiety?


ang pagkakaalam ko, ang lexapro ay antidepressant, pero sabagay mas alam yan ng doctor mo.
kung di ka na kumportable sa lexapro, pwede ka mag-experiment sa ibang medication, pero consult muna syempre sa doctor, prescription drugs na kasi itong mga ganitong bagay eh.

personally, meron akong di magandang experience sa mga gamot na yan, alam mo na, yung side effect, ayaw mag-bayang-magiliw, hehehe.
buti nakarecover pa si manoy, hehe.

Social Anxiety ako pre, kung GAD ka, kahit na parehong anxiety ito, marami pa rin pagkakaiba, at hirap unawain ng isa't isa.

Ilang beses na rin ako nakaramdam ng symptoms and attacks ng GAD, kaya mejo nakakarelate ako sa inyo, pero ang main problem ko talaga eh yung sa social-anxiety-disorder ko.

Ngayon, salamat sa diyos at nakakarecover na ako, ibang iba na ng nararamdaman ko ngayon, sana tuloy tuloy na ang paggaling ko.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Musta mga Brothers and Sisters? Mukha yatang parami ng parami na ang nagkakaSA sa pinas. Hindi lang pla sa US marami nito pti pla sa bansa natin. Ayos to, sana magkita-kita tyo balang araw.


ei dude, nabuhay ka! nice to hear from you!

oo nga eh, parang virus lang, unti unti kumakalat.


----------



## happyman2011

klesky said:


> Good Day Friends,
> 
> I want you to know me.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> I want to meet people who thinks like me.


hello there, :wels pa-hug:hug


----------



## eldric08

happyman2011 said:


> ei dude, nabuhay ka! nice to hear from you!
> 
> oo nga eh, parang virus lang, unti unti kumakalat.


Musta na pareng Happyman? May improvement ba dun sa ginagawa mo ngayon?


----------



## eldric08

*Can't do anything*

Imagine, being a normal person,way back before 2006. When my life seems so easy. No problem at all, i always hang-up with my friends, cousins and uncles, playing basketball, billiards, drinking. I dont care how many people surrounding me.
But now, what happened? All of a sudden, my life turned upside down, miserable. I want my real life to come back. But how? almost 5 years na ko nagsasuffer sa ganitong buhay
Can't do anything coz of this disorder. I want a normal life. What can i do? this is not the life i've dreamed of. Tired of avoiding people, tired of thinking about myself, tired of feeling afraid, tired of being paranoid. wahhhhhhhhhhhhh......I WANT TO SHOUT OUT LOUD...................
GANITO NA LANG BA TYO HABANG BUHAY??? ENJOYING OURSELVES IN A DARK PLACE?


----------



## singlegemini

*filipino support group*

bakit hindi tayo bumuo ng support group.

maganda kong magtutulungan tayo.

dahil wala naman nakakaintindi satin kundi kapwa natin may anxiety.


----------



## Crystalline

OT, but...

At this time of year I really hate living here, you can't buy anything from sites overseas because customs people will STEAL your gifts...talk about respecting Christmas. I end up having to pay for couriers to ship anything back home just so they won't steal anything valuable.

/endrant while shopping for gifts


----------



## nonethemore

.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Musta na pareng Happyman? May improvement ba dun sa ginagawa mo ngayon?


meron naman pre, salamat sa diyos, sana tuloy tuloy na ito. 'kaw ba, anong balita?



nonethemore said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm filipino but I live in Australia. Feel free to message me


hello there 



Crystalline said:


> OT, but...
> 
> At this time of year I really hate living here, you can't buy anything from sites overseas because customs people will STEAL your gifts...talk about respecting Christmas. I end up having to pay for couriers to ship anything back home just so they won't steal anything valuable.
> 
> /endrant while shopping for gifts


this should be forwarded to Bureau of Customs, hehehe. 
what can you expect to those crocodile people, they are main reason why phils. became the preferred transit country by drug lords.


----------



## eldric08

happyman2011 said:


> meron naman pre, salamat sa diyos, sana tuloy tuloy na ito. 'kaw ba, anong balita?
> 
> Buti pa syo pre my nangyayari, sa akin wla pa rin.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> Buti pa syo pre my nangyayari, sa akin wla pa rin.


dude, you really need to take medication for your depression and anxiety. what happened to your church thing?


----------



## caroline

:| hi, panget mang sabihin pero medjo gumaan pakiramdam kong malaman na may mga pinoy din palang may SA.


----------



## caroline

franticjul said:


> Hello po sa inyong lahat...
> 
> I am Julius. Nandito po ako sa US ngayon for my studies....I also have a social anxiety disorder. It's still getting in my way but I am managing and I think I can help you guys on how to get over it. I understand medication is so expensive especially kung walang insurance at nasa pinas ka pa....pero may natural remedy po na available...I am currently taking St Johns wort para po sa anxiety. Minor lang ang side effects kasi nga herbal medicine. pero di po xa recommended kung nagta-take po kayo ng antidepressant...check nyo muna sa inyong psychiatrist. kung ala po kayong iniinom na iba safe po ito...
> 
> Also, I'd like to stress out that medication is not the solution to the problem. You have to get to the root cause of it. anxiety is mainly a negative programming in your brain that had been accumulated over the years....the most effective way to re-program your brain is by doing a self-talk.....search nyo po kung ano yung self-talk....right now I am listening to Deepak Chopra's "Soul of Healing Affirmations" for my self-talk...try nyo po idownload yun via torrent. Deepak Chopra po is one of the trusted spiritual teacher and a doctor...also try louise haye "I can do it" and "101 Power Thoughts"...you have to replay this audio several times until their teaching will become your own.....madami pa pong mga self talk audio pero sa ngayon yan pa lang ginagamit ko...Hope that helps....


salamat ha, ayoko kaseng uminom ng gamot, tska mejo nakakailang pumunta sa psychiatrist d2 sa pinas. kaya ittry q 2. ingat ka, godbless... .:thanks


----------



## caroline

klesky said:


> Good Day Friends,
> 
> I want you to know me.
> 
> I started being paranoid when I was in 3rd year high school. People seem to think about me. I was under the impression that people think bad about me or at least unusual. Now I am 28 years old.
> 
> Through the years I was lucky to make good friends at college.
> 
> Also, my very first panic attack happened somewhere at 2003, when I was still working at Ortigas. Everyday I always think that my officemates are talking about me, against me. Nervousness was everyday.
> 
> Today I am experiencing mood fluctuations. I can go from happy to anxious in a minute. When I suspect that people are talking about me, I would try to psych myself. If it's true that people are talking about me, then I should just let it. Another psych would be that my mind is making this up 90 percent of the time.
> 
> I talk less now and people notice it. This is a product of juggling anxiety and reality. People I know also notice that I am hard to talk to.
> 
> I am beginning to alienate everyone.
> 
> My mother understands my head. How I think. We talked last night about how I am doing. Topics where about my plan and strategy to beat anxiety. We also have talks about her passing away, that someday I will lose her and there is no one who knows me, who I can share my complicated mind.
> 
> Last month I begin experimenting. Since I can bring my work anywhere, and make money anywhere, I tried to temporarily live somewhere. I feel less anxiety. Paranoia is still there.
> 
> Even though anxiety always get the best out of me. I never stopped to think about how to beat it. I always think that I'll be better someday.
> 
> These are some of the things I do to tame anxiety.
> 
> Running
> Getting out of the house
> My freelance work
> 
> I want to meet people who thinks like me.


hi, bago lang ako d2.
wag ka lang sumuko, lage kung iniisip dati na parang unfair ang buhay tayong may SA simpeng bagay lang parang ang hirap hirap gawin.. .

Hndi na ako nkatira sa parents ko ngaun,
hindi kase naiintindihan ng mama ko ang kalagayan ko,
lage nya akong kinukumpara sa iba, weird daw ako.
kaya sa tingin ko maswerte ka sa mama mo... .

pasenxa kna ha, pero i-check mo rin
Paranoid personality disorder.
kase parang yong symptoms mo iba sakin.

ingat ka lage, tska pag ako hirap matulog pray lng tlga..
tska meditation, malaking tulong sakin lalo na pag inaatake aq ng anxiety.


----------



## Coffee

Kababayan. I'd love to meet some of you.  Feel free to PM


----------



## erl123

Hi,

Happy New year. This is the first time na maki-join sa All Fil support group. Member din ako sa foreign Avoidant, introvert, anxiety,Schizoid forums.

I think hindi naman social anxiety ang problem ko. Maaring ito ay symptoms lamang ng akin pagiging sensitive, avoidant, introvert or schizoid with paranoia. Since child (4 yo) I know I am different from the pack. PAulit ulit nalang ang symptoms simula childhood, tenage at kahit ngayon. Im still single without intimate relationship, no close friends. Im loosing friends because lumalayo ako sa kanila lalo na pag alam ko na gusto nilang lumalim ang relationship. Ayaw kung makilala ng mga nakapaligid sa akin kaya hangang superficial lang . This is all symptoms of Schizoids. I have fear and panic attacks when speaking in public, even in normal conversation I mumbled sometimes.

Im working in a highly technical job in a local Semicon Ind which is suitable for my personality that requires minimal personal contact. Masipag at active at creative ako sa job. But madali akong ma turn down ng mga gossip, at afraid ako magenvolve sa power play and politics sa work. Kaya nastuck up nalang ako. But I dont like na ma-trap na lang ako sa isolation forever. Im not living my life to the fullest because of my fear and tendency to avoid social situations. I have collected audiobooks on NLP, selfhelp, etc. Pero hindi ko pa na-practice. I indulge in running activity which I think has anti-depressant effect. 

More power to all of us! Im looking forward for our success in our triumph.


----------



## canada01

Hi sa inyong lahat, first time ko dito sa site na ito, nag-research talaga ako para makakita ng kagaya ko na maiintindihan ako. 3 years ago sinugod ako sa hospital kasi hindi ako makahinga then nag-panic ako, ang sabi sakin ng emergency magpa-psychiatrist daw ako kasi psychosomatic stress daw yon at napapalunok ako, baka daw may nagt-trigger na sa brain ko, lalo akong ninerbyos. Kinabukasan, iniisip ko sinabi ng doctor na magpa-psychiatrist kasi nag-aalala rin ako sa sinabi nya na 4 months na yan, kapag 6 months usually wala na yan, ang inisip ko baka mamatay ako. Pumunta ako sa Psychiatrist, ang sabi sakin may sakit daw ako, Anxiety Disorder, meaning OA daw ako, then pinagtatatanong pako ng mga assistant kung may nakikita ako, naririnig, etc. lalo akong nag-alala at nag-anticipate tuloy ako ng hindi maganda. Prescribed sakin ng Adeppsir 45 mg, ayoko nun kasi iba nangyari sakin, bigla na lang akong iiyak, ma-de-depress, etc. Naka 1 week ako ng pag-inom noon and then itinigil ko, nagwithdrawal ako, nakita ko ulit yung doctor na sabi magpa-psychiatrist ako, recommend nya ko sa kakilala nya sa Makati.

Pumunta ako sa Dr. na yon, magaan ang pakiramdam ko sa kanya, hindi nya ko pinag-alala, nabigyan ako ng pag-asang gumaling. Ang name ng Doctor ko ay Dr. Rene Yat sa St. Claire Medical Center sa Makati, sabi ng nagrecommend sakin, matanda na sya and he's one of the great psychiatrist sa pilipinas, hindi ka nya bibitawan hanggat hindi ka magaling. Panic Disorder with agoraphobia ang diagnosed nya sakin. Lahat ng gamot na prescribed nya ay okay sakin, for 1 year nagiba-iba rin ako ng gamot pero hindi matataas na milligram....Ganito ang medication ko.....first nag Xanor ako na 1 mg lang then nagkaron ako ng neurotransmital.....feeling ko ang tagal nang nangyari pero hindi pala ganun, unti-unti ay babalik ka rin sa dati naiisip mo.....second na prescribed nya Anafranil...magkasabay ang xanor at anafranil 25 mg sa gabi....it worked for me for a while, pero dahil sa marami akong iniisip at mabilis mag-isip naging matigas or naninigas ang ulo ko so prescribed nya ko ng lithium for 3 months lang para bumagal ang isip ko.....nag worked sakin lahat.....tinanggal ang lithium una, then xanor, pinalitan ito ng Ziproc 25 mg, natakot ako kasi nakalagay anti-psychotic, pero dahil trust ko ang doctor ko, ininom ko at okay naman sakin yun nga lang tumataba ako so itinigil sakin....I ended up sa Clonazepam (Rivotril) 1 mg.

Una, akala ko babalik ako sa dati but as time goes by, okay ang rivotril sakin, my psychiatrist asked me to take .50 mg pero after 1 week parang babalik ako sa dati na nagpa-panic ako, kasi naman tinatakot ko ang sarili ko sabi ng psychiatrist ko...so balik ulit ako sa 1 mg...hanggang sa makarating ako ng canada may dala akong gamot...nang malapit nakong maubusan ng gamot, nagpunta nako ng doctor dito at dun ko nalaman na addictive pala ang rivotril, hindi ko alam at naging dependent yata ako dun....ngayon binilisan ang pagtanggal ng rivotril sakin, akala ko madali lang pero hindi pala, ang hirap ng withdrawal...Pinainom nya ko ng paxil 10 mg then 20 then 30 then sabi nya aabot daw ako sa 60 mg..ayoko, ang psychiatrist ko sa pilipinas hindi ako pinaiinom ng mataas na dosage...iba ang epekto ng paxil kaysa sa Anafranil, mas gusto ko Anafranil pero mukhang masungit ang Doctor ko dito, hindi kasi sya psychiatrist kaya siguro hindi nya ko naiintindihan at pinipilit nya na nag-haluccnate ako, eh hindi naman, iba tingin..

Gusto ko na talaga gumaling, kasi ang hirap...co-consult pako sa psychiatrist dito, sana mabait din tulad ng Dr. ko sa Pinas.

Ngayon tinutulungan ko sarili ko, sabi sa nabasa ko sa internet, isulat daw sa isang papel lahat ng worries at i-reflect ang mga worries, nakakatulong daw yon sa may anxiety disorder para ma lessen sya. Hope it works. Ano sa tingin n'yo?
Meron ba dito na katulad ko?


----------



## canada01

By the way, if you are looking for Psychiatrist, punta kayo sa St. Claire Medical Center sa Dian Makati, look for Dr. Rene Yat of Psychiatrist, magaling sya at mabait.


----------



## happyman2011

canada01 said:


> Ngayon tinutulungan ko sarili ko, sabi sa nabasa ko sa internet, isulat daw sa isang papel lahat ng worries at i-reflect ang mga worries, nakakatulong daw yon sa may anxiety disorder para ma lessen sya. Hope it works. Ano sa tingin n'yo?
> Meron ba dito na katulad ko?


It's one of the method on Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT). 
Ginagamit ko rin ito, ginawan ko ng table sa Excel, para mas flexible sa akin. If you want i can send my sample file.



erl123 said:


> I have collected audiobooks on NLP, selfhelp, etc. Pero hindi ko pa na-practice. I indulge in running activity which I think has anti-depressant effect.


Kelangan mo lang pag-aralan at i-practice ang mga nakolekta mong materials, hehe. 

Malaking tulong ang aerobic activity, pati na rin ang morning sunshine. Ingat lang sa running, kung di ka nasanay before, prone sa injury yan.



caroline said:


> Hndi na ako nkatira sa parents ko ngaun,
> hindi kase naiintindihan ng mama ko ang kalagayan ko,
> lage nya akong kinukumpara sa iba, weird daw ako.


Hirap naman nito, malaking bagay kasi kapag may support galing sa family.
Gaanong ka weird ka daw? hehe


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm half filipino, I live in america but I don't know how to speak tagalog or cebuano very well, but I'm trying to learn from my mom


----------



## skygazer

Matagal ko nang nababasa itong thread na ito, nahihiya lang po ako mag post. Hello po


----------



## canada01

caroline said:


> salamat ha, ayoko kaseng uminom ng gamot, tska mejo nakakailang pumunta sa psychiatrist d2 sa pinas. kaya ittry q 2. ingat ka, godbless... .:thanks


Hi, noong sinabi sakin na magpa-psychiatrist, doon ako natakot mabuti kasi iba nga tingin satin pag nagpapa-psychiatrist....1st psychiatrist ko, hindi magandang experience pinainom ako ng gamot na hindi naman akma sakin....Yung 2nd psychiatrist ko mabait, sa Makati sya at magaling syang doctor, yun nga lang nasa canada nako kaya nabitin ang paggamot sakin.....

Kung sa Manila ka nakatira madali mo syang mapupuntahan, puntahan din sya ng mga artista ata eh...basta mabait si Dr. Yat, he will help you.


----------



## eldric08

*Happy ba ang New Year?*

Musta na mga kababayan? Ako eto mukhang uuwi na ng pinas, hindi ko kinaya ang trabaho ko dito sa ibang bansa. Correction, kaya ko pala yung trabaho ko, hindi ko kaya e yung mga katrabaho ko.:teeth :teeth :boogie ha ha ha. Hirap talaga may anxiety mga pare at mare. Khit anong anxiety pa yan, pare-parehong nagpapahirap ng kalooban at isipan yan. 3 days lang ako nakapasok, wala suko agad ako. lumalala ata ngayon ang sakit ko simula ng nastock ako dito sa loob ng flat namin. Uwi muna ko ng pinas at magpapagaling uli. Hirap kasi iwasan ng alak kaya eto balik na naman ako sa pagiging severe ko. Konting makaramdam ako ng ginhawa sa iniinom kong gamot e, inom na naman ako ng alak, kaya eto nangyari halos lahat ng tao pinagisipan ko na naman ng masama. Blik na naman ang malala kong symptoms. feeling ko tinitira nila ko patalikod. kaya bgo pa ko mapaaway e, lalayo na ko sa kanila. Akala ko maganda ang new year ko, hindi pala. "Brod, Happyman. gusto mo ng st.john wort? meron ako. message kita pag nasa pinas na ko. Kaso pang 1 month lang to, no sa tingin mo?"


----------



## happyman2011

^ wow pasalubong ba yan? hehe
ano effect sa yo ng st. johns wort?

meron ako iniinom dito na jasmine tea at chamomile tea, effective naman sa akin as anti-anxiety.


----------



## fairygodmother

hi!!!new here!!!happyman,ikaw din ba si happy dude ng pex?i have gad and sad....na mejo perfectionist.....pa join....


----------



## fairygodmother

singlemini!!!dito ka rin!!!i was trying to send you and happydude the scanned pages of the book...ayaw ma send....sabi ng asawa k subukan nya daw....mejo may anxiety kasi ako ngayon sa relationship namen,kaya mejo naiinis ng konti asawa ko saken..pro hes tring really hard to understand me talaga....feeling ko n worthles at hindi na ko importante sa relasyon namen,i know its not quite true,pero anxiety attack kasi...ilang araw na ko very anxious sa relationship namen....weell,still reviewing my book...i just notice na pag madalas ako umiinom ng alak lumalala sakit ko....im a bartender,eh palagi nag papa shot ang mga customer....


----------



## happyman2011

fairygodmother said:


> hi!!!new here!!!happyman,ikaw din ba si happy dude ng pex?i have gad and sad....na mejo perfectionist.....pa join....


hi there! di ako yun, sorry, baka kapangalan ko lang, _happy_ din siya :b



> ...i just notice na pag madalas ako umiinom ng alak lumalala sakit ko....im a bartender,eh palagi nag papa shot ang mga customer....


ayun oh, magpainom ka naman dyan, hehehe 

pareng *eldric08*, magpainom ka rin pagdating mo ha. 

seriously, big no no ang alak sa anxieties.


----------



## eldric08

*sige*

Sige, inom tyo pagdating ko:boogie, he he he... bigay ko sayo yung st.john wort ko.


----------



## singlegemini

fairygodmother said:


> singlemini!!!dito ka rin!!!i was trying to send you and happydude the scanned pages of the book...ayaw ma send....sabi ng asawa k subukan nya daw....mejo may anxiety kasi ako ngayon sa relationship namen,kaya mejo naiinis ng konti asawa ko saken..pro hes tring really hard to understand me talaga....feeling ko n worthles at hindi na ko importante sa relasyon namen,i know its not quite true,pero anxiety attack kasi...ilang araw na ko very anxious sa relationship namen....weell,still reviewing my book...i just notice na pag madalas ako umiinom ng alak lumalala sakit ko....im a bartender,eh palagi nag papa shot ang mga customer....


yes ma'm gusto ko kasi magkaron ng kakilala merong anxiety na pwede ko makatext..

meron po kasi akong kakilala may anxiety taga cavite txt txt kami kapag may attack isa samin..remind namin sa isat isat mga dapat namin gawin.pinapakalma namin sarili namin. makaking tuloy satin yong may nakakausap tayo kapag may attack tayo..

disorder na ganito kukunti lang nakakaunawa satin.. kong hindi tayo tayo lang din na nakakaranas nito.

ok lang po ma'm kahit matagalan yong book..baka po nagaaway pa po kayong mag-asawa dahil sa book..

salamat ma'm

kong sino po pwede makausap sa text dito pinas

text lang po ako.. 0933-55-66-509


----------



## eldric08

*hey there*



singlegemini said:


> yes ma'm gusto ko kasi magkaron ng kakilala merong anxiety na pwede ko makatext..
> 
> meron po kasi akong kakilala may anxiety taga cavite txt txt kami kapag may attack isa samin..remind namin sa isat isat mga dapat namin gawin.pinapakalma namin sarili namin. makaking tuloy satin yong may nakakausap tayo kapag may attack tayo..
> 
> disorder na ganito kukunti lang nakakaunawa satin.. kong hindi tayo tayo lang din na nakakaranas nito.
> 
> ok lang po ma'm kahit matagalan yong book..baka po nagaaway pa po kayong mag-asawa dahil sa book..
> 
> salamat ma'm
> 
> kong sino po pwede makausap sa text dito pinas
> 
> text lang po ako.. 0933-55-66-509


 San ka ba sa atin? ako sa Laguna.


----------



## xbrokendoll

hi i live in philippines too. and i have severe social anxiety. i have friends but i don't think they would be open-minded if i tell them anything.


----------



## Sheerful

Hi Smyle to from pin0yexchange.,


----------



## Sheerful

Hi Smyle to from pin0yexchange.,
Grabe, yung mga classmate ko nung highskul panay ang b0nding nila ..ako hindi makasama..hindi ko kasi sila close eh.Natatakot ako makasama sa circle of friends nila.Naiinggit ako pag nakikita ko yung paguusap usap nila sa facebook.. I dont belong kasi eh..Ang hirap..

Yung mga shy din ang kaclose ko..di tuloy sila makarelate sakin hayy.. Parang tingin nila sakin plastic..di kasi ako masyadong nagsasalita..namimili pa ako ng kausap ..

Yung mga relatives ko naman dito parang minamaliit ako kinukumpara aq sa mga kapatid ko wala daw akong friends ,di katulad nila marami ang kaibigan.
Hayy..ang sakit naman sa loob.. :'(


----------



## Crystalline

Lol. These bots are all over the place.


----------



## Sheerful

googleheimer said:


> I agree with the post above and I will grab more information from google google


Hmm.. To whom do you agree with?


----------



## Crystalline

Sheerful said:


> Hmm.. To whom do you agree with?


It's a bot, it's just spitting out gibberish to get you to click on the link.

Welcome to the forums, btw. Am Filipino as well.


----------



## biancanics

Marami palang Pinoy dito?


----------



## believehope

Hi to all,

nagbasa ko sa thread na to kase possible meron akong SA hinde ko lang alam kung anong klase. bukas magpapa check up ako para ma umpisahan na ang treatment saken.
last december lang ako nagka ganito sana bumalik na yung normal kong sarile para sa family ko..
sana po maging active tong thread na to para po magka tulungan tayo. 
sana may meet up para sa mga katulad po naten.. 

sama ko po kayo sa pray ko sana bumalik tayo sa normal ulet.

GOD BLESS US ALL!!


----------



## That guy over there

half Pinoy Half English born in England


----------



## foreverhoping

fairygodmother said:


> singlemini!!!dito ka rin!!!i was trying to send you and happydude the scanned pages of the book...ayaw ma send....sabi ng asawa k subukan nya daw....mejo may anxiety kasi ako ngayon sa relationship namen,kaya mejo naiinis ng konti asawa ko saken..pro hes tring really hard to understand me talaga....feeling ko n worthles at hindi na ko importante sa relasyon namen,i know its not quite true,pero anxiety attack kasi...ilang araw na ko very anxious sa relationship namen....weell,still reviewing my book...i just notice na pag madalas ako umiinom ng alak lumalala sakit ko....im a bartender,eh palagi nag papa shot ang mga customer....


hello fairygodmother!  andito ka rin pala, just signed up now..  hindi pa ko makabili ng book sa amazon kasi naubusan ng laman paypal ko.


----------



## foreverhoping

Sheerful said:


> Hi Smyle to from pin0yexchange.,
> Grabe, yung mga classmate ko nung highskul panay ang b0nding nila ..ako hindi makasama..hindi ko kasi sila close eh.Natatakot ako makasama sa circle of friends nila.Naiinggit ako pag nakikita ko yung paguusap usap nila sa facebook.. I dont belong kasi eh..Ang hirap..
> 
> Yung mga shy din ang kaclose ko..di tuloy sila makarelate sakin hayy.. Parang tingin nila sakin plastic..di kasi ako masyadong nagsasalita..namimili pa ako ng kausap ..
> 
> Yung mga relatives ko naman dito parang minamaliit ako kinukumpara aq sa mga kapatid ko wala daw akong friends ,di katulad nila marami ang kaibigan.
> Hayy..ang sakit naman sa loob.. :'(


hi smyle! it's foreverhoping from pex din. 

ako naman nung high school, iba-iba mga naging friends ko. may magulo, may tahimik, may bad influence.. ok naman ako when i'm with my friends, makulit ako and noon lakwatsera ko. pero simula nung nag-college ako dun na na-develop ang anxiety problems ko. hindi nako masyadong lakwatsera pag tapos ng klase. tapos nung nag-OJT ako sa singapore dun ko na na-experience ang pinaka-worse na anxiety attack kaya hindi ko natapos ojt ko then hindi nako nakabalik sa school.. i'm now homebound. :|

i'm glad i found this forum.


----------



## foreverhoping

Volcom23 said:


> Don't worry guys. Based from the book I've read entitled help for anxiety, ocd and depression by Terry Dixon, those people who have anxiety problems are extremely intelligent. Thus, do not think that you are saddled because of your social anxiety problem. Instead be thankful about that because you are intelligent. Actually, those who have this kind of mental disorder have many talents and skills compared with those who haven't. The only thing that keep us from showing these talents is because of this disorder. But we know we are in control of our lives. We are the sole captains of our ships. Don't just think that you can't control your situation. You are bigger than the situation. Your mind is greater than your fears. Don't let fear from depriving you to live life to the fullest. Think about this: it's not actually the situation that makes you feel fearful or anxious, or a failure-- it's how we react to the situation.
> 
> Don't say, "This is just the way I am. There's nothing I can do about it because I am born like this." Stop saying that. You are meant to live life abundantly in every area. You can change your thinking patterns because you can. Everyone can.
> 
> I am also suffering from social anxiety and it got very intense when I entered college. I am a high-achiever but it seems that this social anxiety is keeping me from achieving my dreams. Worst is that one of my dreams is to become a well-known public speaker. My biggest fear is speaking in front of the public. Funny it seems, hehe.
> 
> I hope guys we here in the Philippines could form a social anxiety support group so we could help each other in overcoming this disorder. Best regards and God bless! Always believe in HIM!


this made me teary-eyed. :,( my family and my relatives told me that i'm very talented because i can still earn money even if i'm homebound due to my disorder. last year, because the internet is my only way to not bore myself to death, i just explore the world of graphic design and found out that i'm good at it pala. right now, i'm earning through logo designing, zazzle & my online shop. because of that, i'd like to think that my disorder opened a lot of opportunities for me. and because of it too i became more open minded. although now i think that staying too long in front of the computer is not healthy for me na, so i thought i should go out more often this time and try to face my fears. 3 years na kong ganito and i really want to have a normal life again. sana makaya ko na this time. sana malampasan na natin to.


----------



## foreverhoping

hey guys, found this -> *http://randydellosa.blogspot.com/2010/10/support-groups-for-social-anxiety.htm*l while searching for support groups here in the philippines. kilala nyo ba si randy dellosa? siya yung resident psychiatrist sa pinoy big brother. want to join support groups like that although medyo natatakot ako.. pero kung isa yan sa mga way para gumaling ako kakayanin ko.


----------



## mrMoldyBread

Anak ng --!

May pinoy pala dito. Akalain mo nga naman. 

Hello po sa inyong lahat! Dito ako as Lipa kaya parang mahirap maghanap ng therapist dito. Ewan...

Napag isip-isip ko talaga na parang immune ang pinoy sa S.A.D. at ako lng talaga ang abno. hahaha.

Anyways, masaya ako at nakita ko thread na ito. Mabuhay ang pinoy!


----------



## Crystalline

Nah, there are a lot of Filipinos in the SAD community.

There was actually a group of us in SAF (Social Anxiety Friends) a while back, I think I'm the only one here from that group and the rest went on to Living Anxious or something.


----------



## future idiot

I've had SA for as long as I remember. well i just found out recently i have social anxiety disorder(I saw the symptoms on the internet and they fit me perfectly) But I have no idea how to get a Psychotherapist to help me. 

Can someone tell me where to find one in Tarlac or Manila area, and how much do you pay for these therapy/sessions/group therapy. Apprieciate your help


----------



## Crystalline

All I can say is, if a therapist offers CBT instead of meds first, try that one. 

One reason why I don't want to take my chances with any therapist here yet is that the ones I visited and talked to had no idea how to treat the problems I had (depression, an eating disorder) let alone SA. The first one was the worst, all she did was listen without talking then bam, prescribed me Zoloft :roll which made me pass out COLD.

Be careful and good luck.


----------



## future idiot

oh. from what areas are these therapists from? awful. hehe. Though probably the best therapists are found in Manila or any other major cities. I just hope I find one with high standards and skilled enough to help me.


----------



## future idiot

Volcom23 said:


> Don't worry guys. Based from the book I've read entitled help for anxiety, ocd and depression by Terry Dixon, those people who have anxiety problems are extremely intelligent. Thus, do not think that you are saddled because of your social anxiety problem. Instead be thankful about that because you are intelligent. Actually, those who have this kind of mental disorder have many talents and skills compared with those who haven't. The only thing that keep us from showing these talents is because of this disorder. But we know we are in control of our lives. We are the sole captains of our ships. Don't just think that you can't control your situation. You are bigger than the situation. Your mind is greater than your fears. Don't let fear from depriving you to live life to the fullest. Think about this: it's not actually the situation that makes you feel fearful or anxious, or a failure-- it's how we react to the situation.
> 
> Don't say, "This is just the way I am. There's nothing I can do about it because I am born like this." Stop saying that. You are meant to live life abundantly in every area. You can change your thinking patterns because you can. Everyone can.
> 
> I am also suffering from social anxiety and it got very intense when I entered college. I am a high-achiever but it seems that this social anxiety is keeping me from achieving my dreams. Worst is that one of my dreams is to become a well-known public speaker. My biggest fear is speaking in front of the public. Funny it seems, hehe.
> 
> I hope guys we here in the Philippines could form a social anxiety support group so we could help each other in overcoming this disorder. Best regards and God bless! Always believe in HIM!


best post ive seen. Ever! 
I completely agree with you. Because of my SA and low self-esteem when I was younger, I always thought lowly of myself(intellectually) I even came to the point that I no longer study(even if there is a major exam) and even get annoyed at reading something(even if it is something of interest to me) because of the thought that "Im not doing it right" or "Im not studying or reading it the right way". Because of my perfectionism and lack of self-esteem, I always end up giving up at something im supposed to do. Through elementary and highschool, Ive been in one of the bottom ranks of my classes. I've been without a goal or purpose. I always take summer classes and stuff like that. Lagi akong minamaliit ng mga classmates ko dahil dito and also because of my lack of social skill. I once was called a "Bomber" in class. As in Bomba. alam niyo na meaning nun. hehe 

Same thing happened in my 1st - 3rd year in college. Isa ako sa mga patapon sa klase. Then during summer just before my 4th year(a three month vacation) My parents started bringing me to their office for a little extra help(they own a publishing company). For some reason I realize that I want to achieve something, I want to be more than what I am. I was inspired literally while doing jobs for my own parents company(editing, filing etc.) I realized that my High Standards(I always know that I have high standards even if I have no self-esteem) is what is needed if I were to run the company someday. My work in there editing(my mom knows i love reading ever since toddler) required intellect and knowledge. I was surprised that what I KNOW surpassed those of the other people working in the company.

I came up with this belief: "In this world there are things that needs to be done. And I have to do them". I was so amazed at my many talents from then on and ive been trying to hone them ever since. My mom always told me I was intelligent. Now Im about to graduate this april(TOP OF MY CLASS! - even my classmates and my profs - surprised) the head of the administration in my school told me that if it wasn't for the bad records I had in my previous years, I have the potential to become comlaude. I realized that while I was wasting my time being paranoid feeding my perfectionism, lowering my self-esteem, I was failing to do the most important thing: Doing what has to be done. But in the process, i did not realize that I was thinking deeply. Philosophizing a lot. Furthering my intellect and skills. When I was at preschool - Im always at the top of my class. at the time, I dont remember having SA, perfectionism or paranoia.
It was when elem. when I started losing my self-esteem because of anxiety.


----------



## twintin

Hi guys! Im new here. I want to meet pinoys with s.a.d. I have a twin sister who also have s.a.d. For me, its a good thing because we can relate to each other. 
I tried to explain to my parents my condition but they couldn't understand. I was crying pa while explaining it because of the emotional pain.


----------



## foreverhoping

hi twintin! welcome to s.a.s!  i'm pretty much new here also. 

i know how emotionally painful it is to explain to people our condition particularly to our family. i've tried explaining it to them many times already but i always fail, they still don't get it that's why i got tired na rin and realized i can't blame them naman din coz in the first place, they're not in the same boat as me. just consider it a blessing na rin na you have your twin who can understand you coz she also has s.a.d, although nakakalungkot din isipin dahil mahirap may condition na ganito.


----------



## happyman2011

future idiot said:


> I've had SA for as long as I remember. well i just found out recently i have social anxiety disorder(I saw the symptoms on the internet and they fit me perfectly) But I have no idea how to get a Psychotherapist to help me.
> 
> Can someone tell me where to find one in Tarlac or Manila area, and how much do you pay for these therapy/sessions/group therapy. Apprieciate your help


_
canada01_ recommended a doctor from manila, just backread at post # 121. or you can try randy dellosa, he is a celebrity shrink, both psychiatrist and psychologist, expect high talent fee.


----------



## arya

*Hi. newbie here from QC.*

Hi everyone. My name is Arya and I'm a newbie in this site. I'm 26, and have been battling with Major Depressive Disorder for years now. I'd come across the terms Avoidant Personality Disorder and Schizoid Personality several years ago, brought them up to my shrinks, but was told I should stop self-analyzing/labeling myself or it could end up as a self-fulfilling prophesy. To a certain degree, I knew they were right. So all those years, I tried to avoid going deep into research about social anxiety related disorders and just did my best to be socially functional (and mostly failing) despite this perpetual feeling of being very different from other people. I had managed to graduate college (but definitely not without battle scars), find work, and basically, survive. But it has always been a daily sisyphean struggle. I have no friends, I often feel miserable, I've been suicidal, I've been under medication and I wonder if I'm fated to live this way for the rest of my life. I've stopped seeing a shrink for psychotherapy, mainly because I can't afford it. There's no one to talk to about my thoughts and feelings so I've turned to the internet for self-understanding, and hopefully, to find friends or kindred spirits.

I recognize in me several symptoms of AvPD and Schizoid personality disorder and during the last quarter of the previous year, I hit rock bottom when I accepted a job which required me to be sociable and be around people most of the time. I was subsequently terminated and it was then that I realized that whatever it is I've been going through inside me has just gotten worse over the years. You'd think that after living 26 years things would get easier, but no, the so called "real world" just brings in more internal suffering. Now I'm working home-based and could barely make both ends meet. I've been a job-hopper ever since, but I'm less worried about not finding a stable job as I am about not finding a job where I could earn and be happy at the same time. It could be very expensive--- being the way I am, living in this secret world inside me. Sometimes I wish I were schizophrenic instead so at least I could live in blissful ignorance.

When I stumbled upon this site, I was so relieved to know many people share the same thought processes, feelings, experience I have. But doesn't come without a tinge of guilt, as I wouldn't wish this--whatever this is-- on anyone. But I'm just really glad, that I don't feel SO alone now, knowing there are people all over the world, who are more or less like me. Just like the others posters in this thread, I fervently hope that a non-profit support group would be created here in the Philippines, specifically in the Metro Manila area. If you've reached this far into my possibly incoherent musings, thank you for reading. Hope to find some friends here.

Let's keep hoping.


----------



## Crystalline

^ Hey, welcome to the site.

It would be great if there were some nonreligious support group as, like many others I imagine, I'm an atheist and don't find the style of religious support that many Philippine-based groups very helpful.


----------



## That guy over there

Im supprized there are Filipinos with sa because the Filipino half of my family are so loud and can never stop talking lol:b
I guess it would be possible tho.


----------



## Crystalline

That guy over there said:


> Im supprized there are Filipinos with sa because the Filipino half of my family are so loud and can never stop talking lol:b
> I guess it would be possible tho.


But that's exactly it, it's due to the fact the society is so hypersocial that it's even worse for introverted or SA-afflicted individuals.

I find that tendency to poke noses in everyone else's business, the gossip, noise, drama etc terrible! I can't stand it


----------



## arya

Crystalline said:


> ^ Hey, welcome to the site.
> 
> It would be great if there were some nonreligious support group as, like many others I imagine, I'm an atheist and don't find the style of religious support that many Philippine-based groups very helpful.


I agree. I'm an agnostic myself and no matter how open-minded I tried to be over some of my past therapists' religious approach, it just wouldn't work..even tried rajah yoga and couldn't, for the life of me, focus on that "point of light." but that's just me.

thanks for the welcome.


----------



## floatingballoon

Hey guys!  I wish there were more of us ...I mean, you know, not with SA, but people like us who understands.

Anyone have YM?  I think it'd be great to chat with you, fellow Filipinos.  PM me if you guys wants to chat. I don't bite.  I'm not very good at tagalog, but I understand naman.


----------



## floatingballoon

Crystalline said:


> Nah, there are a lot of Filipinos in the SAD community.
> 
> There was actually a group of us in SAF (Social Anxiety Friends) a while back, I think I'm the only one here from that group and the rest went on to Living Anxious or something.


Groups as in forums/sites or just groups here? I'd want to connect to other Filipinos who has SA. :yes


----------



## Paulo

dami pala pinoy dito. meron ba taga louisiana or Dallas or houston dito?


----------



## domi8888

Hi everyone! I'm Dom  it's surprising that there are filipinos on sas, thought there were only westerners. My tagalogs bad though hehe btw, does anyone know any toast masters classes for teens in makati or qc? answers are much appreciated


----------



## floatingballoon

^ Hello! Don't feel bad, my tagalog is not great either.


----------



## happyman2011

hello _domi8888_!

hello _arya_!

hello _purplepage_!

:wel :yay


----------



## Crystalline

purplepage said:


> Groups as in forums/sites or just groups here? I'd want to connect to other Filipinos who has SA. :yes


Just bunches of people who'd connect randomly, sometimes do a meetup.


----------



## happyman2011

domi8888 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Dom  it's surprising that there are filipinos on sas, thought there were only westerners. My tagalogs bad though hehe btw, does anyone know any toast masters classes for teens in makati or qc? answers are much appreciated


hi!

you can try or inquire with this group, they are located at ayala avenue, makati city. i think they have no age requirement for the membership, and for the class, they have regular meetings and speech manuals.

@ _keviavuz78_,

welcome here! how are you?


----------



## floatingballoon

happyman2011 said:


> hello _domi8888_!
> 
> hello _arya_!
> 
> hello _purplepage_!
> 
> :wel :yay


Hallo! 



keviavuz78 said:


> hi iam miguel iam suffering anxiety for almost 4 years naghahanap ako ng kagaya ko para makahingi ng advice kong pano ko matutulungan sarili ko.. wala akong meds no doctor. wala akong pera, nagbabakasakali lang ako dito sa net. research ng mga natural medication, find some advice. o kaya makakita ko ng psyc na pwedeng tumulong sakin.
> 
> bookkeeping services


Hey keviavus78, nice to meet u, po.  I'm on the same boat as you. Maybe start off by reading about SA and how to slowly overcome it. I bought a book already (checkout out the link up top on this site: Treatment Reviews >> Books), but for some reason, I can't get myself to read it. :no I will though, I need to see what's going on with me.

Hope everything's ok. If you need anyone to talk to, u can PM me or we can talk in YM. :yes



Crystalline said:


> Just bunches of people who'd connect randomly, sometimes do a meetup.


Oh ok. I looked up Living Anxious and it's actually a social networking site for people with SA. Sorta interesting.


----------



## eldric08

Pareng Happyman musta na?


----------



## happyman2011

Okey naman pare. Ikaw ba, kamusta na? Naka-dalawang pm na ako sa iyo, di ka naman nagrereply. Nandito ka na ba sa Pinas?


----------



## eldric08

*Musta*



happyman2011 said:


> Okey naman pare. Ikaw ba, kamusta na? Naka-dalawang pm na ako sa iyo, di ka naman nagrereply. Nandito ka na ba sa Pinas?


dito na ko sa pinas. hindi nga ako makalabas ng bahay simula nung dumating ako. Meron bang improvement sa ginagawa mo? Sa ngayon eto, masyado na ko nadedepressed. Nagtake na rin ako medicine. Pumunta kasi ko ng psych nung nakaraan. ang diagnosed nya sa akin meron akong delusional disorder. btw, andito na sa akin yung saint john wort na ibibigay ko sayo. Nahihirapan tlga ko lumabas this time. Masyado ako anxious at pakiramdam ko magpapanic ako paglumabas ako ng bahay. hirap! :teeth


----------



## floatingballoon

Just passing through ...


:tiptoe:tiptoe


----------



## Oldnene

Hi, Filipina ako from Davao and first time here..reading the post i could relate to all the complains maybe my disturbance is not social but generalized anxiety disorder basing on all the symptoms i have. I know a little about medicine and so i tried some medication knowing it can calm my panic attack once in a while.. but i have learned in my own small little ways how to combat them.
The symptom i have the most difficult is my inability to go to sleep..it bothers me so much that it becomes the center of my anxiety. Then the profuse cold sweat on my forehead..the tingling sensation on my feet going upward, the lost of my taste (seems everything is taken by mouth taste like nothing)and the feeling of fear and nervousness of something of which me myself does not know what. It comes anytime and i had been observing what triggers the attack. I feel so tired and lifeless,agitated and you seem not to enjoy anything the exact opposite of what i am before. I got 2 kids and currently my husband is not here an OFW.
One very great thing that somehow helps me maybe will lead me go back to my normal self is...TALKING with someone you trust and can relate to your symptoms and complains. This is where mostly psychiatrists fails being in the shoes of the person suffering the situation. Avoid talking with people who views people like us to be mentally ill.. we are not mentally ill persons. This is an illness that needs treatment. I really hope there is a support group who can listen and relate with us. Currently, I have a cousin in law and she was a Pastor's wife who really help me a lot. Just one good listening ear can lighten our burden. Reading some inspirational articles and learning about your diagnosis can also help. But being a Christian praying,reading my Bible and claiming God's promises helps me too. When the panic arrives of which we already identify try drinking a glass of lukewarm water and do something which can deviate your mind from focusing what makes you anxious. Like what they always tell me.."Make yourself busy" not easy but try... it helps.
Am always scared of something but i do not know what..I hope we all can go back to what we were before.. this is a struggle and only those who can relate to this struggle can understand us. Am glad i wrote my complains too.. and i hope we can continue to talk about this. Talking really helps... Identifying your fear and acceptance of our illness is already an answer.. I am never shy i have this cause this is not by choice... it comes and might come to anyone... I think people should go out always and find someone to talk to it can really help..
Thanks and i hope i lighten up some burden too.


----------



## floatingballoon

Oldnene said:


> Hi, Filipina ako from Davao and first time here..reading the post i could relate to all the complains maybe my disturbance is not social but generalized anxiety disorder basing on all the symptoms i have. I know a little about medicine and so i tried some medication knowing it can calm my panic attack once in a while.. but i have learned in my own small little ways how to combat them.
> *The symptom i have the most difficult is my inability to go to sleep*..it bothers me so much that it becomes the center of my anxiety. Then the profuse cold sweat on my forehead..the tingling sensation on my feet going upward, the lost of my taste (seems everything is taken by mouth taste like nothing)and the feeling of fear and nervousness of something of which me myself does not know what. It comes anytime and i had been observing what triggers the attack. I feel so tired and lifeless,agitated and you seem not to enjoy anything the exact opposite of what i am before. I got 2 kids and currently my husband is not here an OFW.
> One very great thing that somehow helps me maybe will lead me go back to my normal self is...*TALKING with someone you trust and can relate to your symptoms and complains*. This is where mostly psychiatrists fails being in the shoes of the person suffering the situation. Avoid talking with people who views people like us to be mentally ill.. we are not mentally ill persons. This is an illness that needs treatment. I really hope there is a support group who can listen and relate with us. Currently, I have a cousin in law and she was a Pastor's wife who really help me a lot. Just one good listening ear can lighten our burden. Reading some inspirational articles and learning about your diagnosis can also help. But being a Christian praying,reading my Bible and claiming God's promises helps me too. When the panic arrives of which we already identify try drinking a glass of lukewarm water and do something which can deviate your mind from focusing what makes you anxious. Like what they always tell me.."Make yourself busy" not easy but try... it helps.
> Am always scared of something but i do not know what..I hope we all can go back to what we were before.. this is a struggle and only those who can relate to this struggle can understand us. Am glad i wrote my complains too.. and i hope we can continue to talk about this. Talking really helps... Identifying your fear and acceptance of our illness is already an answer.. I am never shy i have this cause this is not by choice... it comes and might come to anyone... I think people should go out always and find someone to talk to it can really help..
> Thanks and i hope i lighten up some burden too.


Welcome po! 

Yea, I think a lot of us have a hard time falling asleep. Restless mind. Ako, I can't sleep til 4-5AM. :no I hate it when I end up just thinking way too much and feeling so helpless and stuck.

It really helps talking to someone who has SA and/or understands people with SA. It's just liberating. The 'why nots and why cant yous' don't seem like a big deal when you can just tell them it's because of SA.


----------



## happyman2011

eldric08 said:


> dito na ko sa pinas. hindi nga ako makalabas ng bahay simula nung dumating ako. Meron bang improvement sa ginagawa mo? Sa ngayon eto, masyado na ko nadedepressed. Nagtake na rin ako medicine. Pumunta kasi ko ng psych nung nakaraan. ang diagnosed nya sa akin meron akong delusional disorder. btw, andito na sa akin yung saint john wort na ibibigay ko sayo. Nahihirapan tlga ko lumabas this time. Masyado ako anxious at pakiramdam ko magpapanic ako paglumabas ako ng bahay. hirap! :teeth


ei pre, i-pm mo na lang ako, bigay mo sa akin ang ym mo or cel #.
may problem ako sa internet ko, di ako maka-log dito sa website na ito most of the time.


----------



## Pedok

Oldnene said:


> Hi, Filipina ako from Davao and first time here..reading the post i could relate to all the complains maybe my disturbance is not social but generalized anxiety disorder basing on all the symptoms i have. I know a little about medicine and so i tried some medication knowing it can calm my panic attack once in a while.. but i have learned in my own small little ways how to combat them.
> The symptom i have the most difficult is my inability to go to sleep..it bothers me so much that it becomes the center of my anxiety. Then the profuse cold sweat on my forehead..the tingling sensation on my feet going upward, the lost of my taste (seems everything is taken by mouth taste like nothing)and the feeling of fear and nervousness of something of which me myself does not know what. It comes anytime and i had been observing what triggers the attack. I feel so tired and lifeless,agitated and you seem not to enjoy anything the exact opposite of what i am before. I got 2 kids and currently my husband is not here an OFW.
> One very great thing that somehow helps me maybe will lead me go back to my normal self is...TALKING with someone you trust and can relate to your symptoms and complains. This is where mostly psychiatrists fails being in the shoes of the person suffering the situation. Avoid talking with people who views people like us to be mentally ill.. we are not mentally ill persons. This is an illness that needs treatment. I really hope there is a support group who can listen and relate with us. Currently, I have a cousin in law and she was a Pastor's wife who really help me a lot. Just one good listening ear can lighten our burden. Reading some inspirational articles and learning about your diagnosis can also help. But being a Christian praying,reading my Bible and claiming God's promises helps me too. When the panic arrives of which we already identify try drinking a glass of lukewarm water and do something which can deviate your mind from focusing what makes you anxious. Like what they always tell me.."Make yourself busy" not easy but try... it helps.
> Am always scared of something but i do not know what..I hope we all can go back to what we were before.. this is a struggle and only those who can relate to this struggle can understand us. Am glad i wrote my complains too.. and i hope we can continue to talk about this. Talking really helps... Identifying your fear and acceptance of our illness is already an answer.. I am never shy i have this cause this is not by choice... it comes and might come to anyone... I think people should go out always and find someone to talk to it can really help..
> Thanks and i hope i lighten up some burden too.


Thank God, I finally found a chat group in the Philippines, been suffering from Anxiety and Panic attack for the last 3 years and I don't have access or know any one local who's an expert in all these..I've seen and researched some self help stuff online but I feel there's nothing like talking to a real person or a support group of some sort.

Hope we can really form one...


----------



## floatingballoon

Hello Pedok,
Hope u'll stick around here.


----------



## Kwlgurl

Hello, im filipino but i live in australia


----------



## floatingballoon

Hello Kwlgurl! How's Australia treating u?


----------



## Paulo

btw kung meron mga taga houston or Dallas support group... pm na alng dyan!


----------



## floatingballoon

arya said:


> anyone here from Quezon city? i feel so cooped up and have been in self-isolation for several months now. i'm not sure i still know how to talk to people. i badly need some new people to have good conversations with  anyone here who uses skype a lot too? add me up? awry577


Eep! How do u skype with SA? :afr


----------



## happyman2011

floatingballoon said:


> Eep! How do u skype with SA? :afr


okey lang yan, meron naman chat function sa skype :teeth


----------



## LASVEGAS

kumusta from an Irish man.


----------



## floatingballoon

happyman2011 said:


> okey lang yan, meron naman chat function sa skype :teeth


Oh. Can we all just stick to primitive chatting? Lol.

Browser ok na? U're back on! :clap



LASVEGAS said:


> kumusta from an Irish man.


Hello there! :um


----------



## icreate2011

hi I'm from mindanao. I've been suffering from SA since I was young and it has severely affected my social life. All throughout my highschool days up until college, it got me into much frustration and depression because I had difficult time interacting with my peers--I've always wanted to be a normal kid, socially adept like other people. 

I often stay home most of the time, avoiding interaction with other people, because of I'm too afraid of coming across as boring, messing up, getting embarassed, and being judged negatively.

One time, due to feelings of inadequacy and loneliness, I even contemplated on committing suicide.


I haven't tried consulting a psychiatrist yet due to lack of money and lack of specialists in my city.

But for the meantime I am reading books about social interactions --they helped me lot and so far I am making progress. Still, I hope this anxiety goes away, I don't want to be socially impaired all my life.

It took me awhile to type this post because of anxiety.


----------



## floatingballoon

Hello there icreate! 

You're making more progress than I am. Atleast you're reading books about SA. I can't even seem to open mines. Hayy.

Hope you stick around here.


----------



## sersesat

hi 

I really like the title of this thread. ^_^


----------



## icreate2011

floatingballoon said:


> Hello there icreate!
> 
> You're making more progress than I am. Atleast you're reading books about SA. I can't even seem to open mines. Hayy.
> 
> Hope you stick around here.


Hi floatingballoon.
That's okay. It isn't yet too late.
I felt a bit better when I knew I'm not alone with this SA thing. I really thought I'm the only one who had this problem in the world...

and hi to everyone here!! :yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## floatingballoon

sersesat said:


> hi





icreate2011 said:


> Hi floatingballoon.
> That's okay. It isn't yet too late.
> I felt a bit better when I knew I'm not alone with this SA thing. I really thought I'm the only one who had this problem in the world...
> 
> and hi to everyone here!! :yes:yes:yes:yes


Hello u two. 

Yea, it's 10x the relief when u know there are other people out there that feels the same as u.


----------



## haraya

Hello fellow Pinoys. :]


----------



## floatingballoon

^ I guess just create a new thread? I'm thinking this thread is already a form of a Phil. Social Group. :con


----------



## floatingballoon

haraya said:


> Hello fellow Pinoys. :]


We're friends on FB!  Lol.


----------



## dyingtolive

hi homies, wow, nag post ako dito 2008. mukhang dami nang tao! and its the exact the same thread, nagulat na nga ako na buhay pa ung account ko dito. i was ready to create a new one. do u guys want to make a facebook group? I think facebook groups are now private, so hindi mag shshow up sa wall mo or profile mo na kasali ka sa group na un..


----------



## dyingtolive

if its a secret group, then we need to be friends to enter the group.. but if its a closed group, then it will have a public page but it needs approval for someone to enter, but they dont need to be friends with u. if we have an FB group, we lose anonymity becoz we'll know each others real names.


----------



## floatingballoon

Sounds like an ok idea. I'd prefer for it to be a secret group. If the option needs the members to be friends with eachother, we can always change our privacy settings.  Umm, thing is ...seems like everyone comes and goes in this thread sooo we might not really have an active group. Lol.


----------



## eldric08

Sali ako dyan


----------



## plusminusinfinity

haha akala ko ako lang sa pilipinas may ganito


----------



## fairygodmother

hi i went to a psychiatrist last monday.i have depression,anxiety and panic.. my meds:
myslee(for insoomnia)
solanax(panic and anxiety)
noritren(depression)

solanax is making me way too drowsy.im not panicky but hirap ako makipagusap ,tulala ako....i hope i get better...kayo guys?


----------



## haraya

I'd love to get to know my fellow Pinoys. Drop me a line anytime. :]


----------



## floatingballoon

fairygodmother said:


> hi i went to a psychiatrist last monday.i have depression,anxiety and panic.. my meds:
> myslee(for insoomnia)
> solanax(panic and anxiety)
> noritren(depression)
> 
> solanax is making me way too drowsy.im not panicky but hirap ako makipagusap ,tulala ako....i hope i get better...kayo guys?


Maybe it's also the combination of the myslee medication for ur insomnia. I wish I had meds for my anxiety.


----------



## fairygodmother

wow!solanax is making me too sleepy..im just sleeping all day and night.yes,i dont experience much panic and anxiety,,,thats because im way too sleepy to have those thoughts.pansin ko lang,when im trying to read a book,halos hindi ko maintindihan halos....noritren has no side effects though..


----------



## fairygodmother

floatingballoon said:


> Maybe it's also the combination of the myslee medication for ur insomnia. I wish I had meds for my anxiety.


 are you taking any medsright now?oo nga i think its the combination of two meds,kaya i try not to take myslee if i really dont need it....

ano meds mo?


----------



## warmeroden99

*=)*

same here! tga san k wendy?


----------



## dyingtolive

u guys wanna schedule a chat meeting  im most available maybe late nights around 11pm on weekdays. On weekends, im available mostly anytime.

Btw, im also on the site socialphobiaworld.com


----------



## twintin

Guys, good news! Gumawa na ako ng page sa facebook. Kailangan na lang ng mga members. Kung gusto nyo ng anonimity, gawa n lang po kayo ng bagong account sa fb or use your real account. tapos search nyo po "pinoy social anxiety disorder" and like the page. Pwede n tayong gumawa ng discussions at magchat.

Ako may separate account sa fb na pang social anxiety lang..


----------



## plusminusinfinity

sa mga taga metro manila, mga magkano po ang consulatation sa psychiatrist or therapist?


----------



## Sheerful

hay ang hirap nyo i-pm isaisa..please pm na lang po ..yung gusto makipagchat..thanks


----------



## dyingtolive

gawa kayo group sa Facebook ))))


----------



## domi8888

All the Filipinos living in makati or alabang unite!!!! :boogie


----------



## dyingtolive

lets schedule an online-MEET up dito sa Chatroom!  whoze game?

its the weekend so im free !


----------



## iamf1fth

hi kababayans!


----------



## future idiot

Hi. Do they do Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) here in the Philippines? I heard and read that it is the best treatment for SAD. Please. I need some info. Thanks.


----------



## twintin

future idiot said:


> Hi. Do they do Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) here in the Philippines? I heard and read that it is the best treatment for SAD. Please. I need some info. Thanks.


Hi! meron akong nadownload na audio series ng CBT. Masasabi ko na napakaalaki ng tulong nito sa mga SA sufferers. Ginagamit namin to ng kakambal ko at nagdidiscuss kami about dito. Grabe dami namin narealize at natutunan:clap. Feeling namin ito na talaga ang solution. di na kailangan ng meds. Things start to be positive now.

CBT teaches us to believe the truth and reject the irrational automatic negative thoughts we have.

Kailangan lang pala natin ng cognitive tools or reconditioning ng mind bago ang behavior. nag-iisip kami na baka pwede tayong magform ng behavioral group at gawing basis ang audio series pag master na natin lahat ng concepts.

Please paki like naman po ang facebook page namin, "pinoy social anxiety disorder" and post something there. kailangan po dumami ang members so that we can have discussions there and makapagchat.

Thank you!


----------



## twintin

dyingtolive said:


> gawa kayo group sa Facebook ))))


hello! meron na po page sa fb , "pinoy social anxiety disorder". Doon samasama po tayong magdiscuss ng solution to our social anxiety. paki like po and please post your opinions sa wall

Thank you!:yes


----------



## dyingtolive

naku nahihiya ako, baka makita ng friends ko hahahah. ayusin ko privacy settings ko


----------



## chevlenz

*SA treatment*

Hi there! Good news everyone!

A few months ago, I hit rock bottom; I just couldn't live in fear anymore. I isolated myself from my family and friends and wished I would die a natural death. Suicide was never an option; I don't want my family to bear the trauma of a loved one committing suicide.

God knows best when and when not to answer my prayers. A friend helped me find a doctor who gave a name to what I've been going through since childhood. I have a social phobia or social anxiety disorder. He said its treatable and had I consulted a doctor before, I would not have carried the burden for a long time. My doctor is a psychiatrist and he prescribed a mild dose of tranquilizer and an anti-depressant for me.

Knowing what my problem was, I began to search in the internet to know more about it. It was a relief to know I am not alone in this ordeal as I stumbled into this thread. But it was also disturbing to know a lot of people are crying for help to be free from these irrational fears. I really wished I could help.

In one of my searches, I found a doctor who is both a psychiatrist and a psychologist. I have read his blog about people with SA and I found out that what he wrote was true in my case. His treatment includes anti-depressant medication coupled with holistic therapy.

I am currently undergoing treatment with this doctor. It feels good to finally live a life free from unnecessary anxieties. I hope you will feel the same too.

I highly recommend that you make an appointment with Dr. Randy Dellosa, M.D., Psy.D. Contact Nos.(+632)415-6529; 415-7964. You can read his profile and blog at www.randydellosa.com.

I pray that we will all live a happy, meaningful life.


----------



## chevlenz

SpicyTuna said:


> sa mga taga metro manila, mga magkano po ang consulatation sa psychiatrist or therapist?


My first doc, a psychiatrist charged 2k per consultation. The second one, a psychiatrist and psychologist at the same time charges 1.5k per session which usually lasts for one hour.


----------



## kulasa

I'm from Philippines too!


----------



## kulasa

future idiot said:


> Hi. Do they do Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) here in the Philippines? I heard and read that it is the best treatment for SAD. Please. I need some info. Thanks.


Meron ako na-attend na seminar 2 years ago sa Makati Med, and speaker ay yun doctor an ang training nya ay CBT. Naging mentor nya pa si Dr. George Burns, M.D., author ng libro ng CBT. Sorry, nakalimutan ko pangalan ng doctor. You can check at Makati med kung nandoon pa sya


----------



## kulasa

fairygodmother said:


> hi i went to a psychiatrist last monday.i have depression,anxiety and panic.. my meds:
> myslee(for insoomnia)
> solanax(panic and anxiety)
> noritren(depression)
> 
> solanax is making me way too drowsy.im not panicky but hirap ako makipagusap ,tulala ako....i hope i get better...kayo guys?


Tinigal ko na meds (SSRI) 2 years ago coz it always makes me feel drowsy. Ginawa ko na lang nagbasa ako ng books on CBT, read more positive books, became more closer with God, and join a new Evangelist Church. I feel much better now.

Pero gusto ko pa rin sumali sa forum na ito dahil ayoko na ulit magkaroon ng anxiety attacks and depression


----------



## kulasa

twintin said:


> hello! meron na po page sa fb , "pinoy social anxiety disorder". Doon samasama po tayong magdiscuss ng solution to our social anxiety. paki like po and please post your opinions sa wall
> 
> Thank you!:yes


Wala sa seach ng fb. Bakit kaya?


----------



## kulasa

icreate2011 said:


> hi I'm from mindanao. I've been suffering from SA since I was young and it has severely affected my social life. All throughout my highschool days up until college, it got me into much frustration and depression because I had difficult time interacting with my peers--I've always wanted to be a normal kid, socially adept like other people.
> 
> I often stay home most of the time, avoiding interaction with other people, because of I'm too afraid of coming across as boring, messing up, getting embarassed, and being judged negatively.
> 
> One time, due to feelings of inadequacy and loneliness, I even contemplated on committing suicide.
> 
> I haven't tried consulting a psychiatrist yet due to lack of money and lack of specialists in my city.
> 
> But for the meantime I am reading books about social interactions --they helped me lot and so far I am making progress. Still, I hope this anxiety goes away, I don't want to be socially impaired all my life.
> 
> It took me awhile to type this post because of anxiety.


Meron mura sa National Mental Health. 200 pesos daw ang charge per consultation, yun nga lang pipila ka ng ilang oras bago ka makausap ng psychiatrist. Ang dami daw nagpapatingin dahil mura


----------



## kulasa

keviavuz78 said:


> hi iam miguel iam suffering anxiety for almost 4 years naghahanap ako ng kagaya ko para makahingi ng advice kong pano ko matutulungan sarili ko.. wala akong meds no doctor. wala akong pera, nagbabakasakali lang ako dito sa net. research ng mga natural medication, find some advice. o kaya makakita ko ng psyc na pwedeng tumulong sakin.
> 
> bookkeeping services


Sa National Mental Health mura lang doon. Try to inquire


----------



## chevlenz

*psychiatric acupuncture*

Today I'll start my psychiatric acupuncture with talk therapy. I trust that everything will be alright and all these treatments will make me feel better and become a better person. God is great!


----------



## chevlenz

*support group*

I asked my doctor if he is mentoring a support group on SAD and he said, "noon pero wala sa ngayon kasi pag gumaling na sila umaalis na sila sa grupo." Well, good news pa rin! At least, gumagaling talaga sila... Are you guys interested? We can form a new support group with the supervision of a competent life coach.

Dr.Randy Dellosa's Wellness Center is at #105 Scout Rallos Street, Timog Area, Quezon City PHILIPPINES.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> I asked my doctor if he is mentoring a support group on SAD and he said, "noon pero wala sa ngayon kasi pag gumaling na sila umaalis na sila sa grupo." Well, good news pa rin! At least, gumagaling talaga sila... Are you guys interested? We can form a new support group with the supervision of a competent life coach.
> 
> Dr.Randy Dellosa's Wellness Center is at #105 Scout Rallos Street, Timog Area, Quezon City PHILIPPINES.


I'm interested on that pag si Dr. Randy Dellosa ang life coach. Please count me in.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> I'm interested on that pag si Dr. Randy Dellosa ang life coach. Please count me in.


Thanks! Naiparating ko kay Doc Randy that we want to form a support group with his supervision. Sabi nya, 3 or 4 people will do and he is very willing to mentor us.

Btw, just had my psychiatric acupuncture yesterday. Helps me to feel relaxed kasi tensed daw talaga muscles ko. Try nyo guys. On my next session I will have Qigong Energy Healing and Massage, a gentle and soothing therapy that aims to cleanse, unblock, balance, recharge and rejuvenate the human energy field.

Let us find ways to get better everyday and live a fuller life!


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> Thanks! Naiparating ko kay Doc Randy that we want to form a support group with his supervision. Sabi nya, 3 or 4 people will do and he is very willing to mentor us.
> 
> Btw, just had my psychiatric acupuncture yesterday. Helps me to feel relaxed kasi tensed daw talaga muscles ko. Try nyo guys. On my next session I will have Qigong Energy Healing and Massage, a gentle and soothing therapy that aims to cleanse, unblock, balance, recharge and rejuvenate the human energy field.
> 
> Let us find ways to get better everyday and live a fuller life!


That's great! I will also invite 2 of my friends. The 3 of us were depressed few years ago and were taking medications. We are OK right now, but we do not want to be depressed again. Does Doc Randy charge us for this? If yes, how much and how many sessions?

Thanks for telling about your experience about the psychiatric accupunture and Qigong Energy Healing.

Please keep in touch. I hope we could invite more people to support group. Online support group is OK, but face to face interaction with guidance of an expert is much better.

Thanks again!


----------



## kulasa

kulasa said:


> That's great! I will also invite 2 of my friends. The 3 of us were depressed few years ago and were taking medications. We are OK right now, but we do not want to be depressed again. Does Doc Randy charge us for this? If yes, how much and how many sessions?
> 
> Thanks for telling about your experience about the psychiatric accupunture and Qigong Energy Healing.
> 
> Please keep in touch. I hope we could invite more people to support group. Online support group is OK, but face to face interaction with guidance of an expert is much better.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi again Chevlenz!

I have a symptoms of SAD when I was younger, but I feel much confident in social situation now.

Yun 1 friend ko was depressed few years back but is OK now, while the other one was Bipolar and has anxiety disorder. Can they still join the SAD support group of Dr. Randy!

Thanks again, and keep in touch!


----------



## liam alvarez

*anxiety*

my anxiety din aq hnd q alam kng agoraphobia na to kc hnd aq makaalis khit punta lng ng bayan d q magawa ntatakot aq n atakehin aq ng anxiety kc pakiramdam q aatakehin aq s puso sobrang lakas ng tibok at parang nhihilo aq at dry mouth.pls help mag 1 year n aq gnito.nagpunta n aq s cardiologist pero ok nman ung mga test sken.ayoko uminom ng gamot kc ntatakot aq s side effects.sna matulungan nyo aq tnx...


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> That's great! I will also invite 2 of my friends. The 3 of us were depressed few years ago and were taking medications. We are OK right now, but we do not want to be depressed again. Does Doc Randy charge us for this? If yes, how much and how many sessions?
> 
> Thanks for telling about your experience about the psychiatric accupunture and Qigong Energy Healing.
> 
> Please keep in touch. I hope we could invite more people to support group. Online support group is OK, but face to face interaction with guidance of an expert is much better.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi Kulasa! You're welcome! Doc Randy's sessions are charged by the hour (1.5K) so I suppose that's the same rate he will charge for group sessions and maybe we, the group members can just share the amount among ourselves. Just to be sure though I will ask Doc Randy on my next session this Friday. As to how many sessions, I think it will depend on our progress.

Just want to share Doc Randy's views on group therapy from his blog at www.randydellosa.com:

"The treatment for social anxiety is a combination of anti-depressant medication, individual psychotherapy, relaxation and stress management techniques, exposure therapy, and group therapy... sadly, group therapy is the least used of the above interventions despite its powerful impact on the participants. 
Many people suffering from social anxiety or social phobia will consciously (outwardly) say that they would like to meet up for support groups or group therapy, but subconsciously, they fear the social interaction and hence will unlikely attend. For the brave souls however who want to break free from their social anxiety and social phobia, group therapy offers them the opportunity to gain friendship, develop self-confidence, practice social skills, learn stress management and relaxation skills, and develop a happier disposition in life..."
I know you are one of those brave souls!


----------



## chevlenz

liam alvarez said:


> my anxiety din aq hnd q alam kng agoraphobia na to kc hnd aq makaalis khit punta lng ng bayan d q magawa ntatakot aq n atakehin aq ng anxiety kc pakiramdam q aatakehin aq s puso sobrang lakas ng tibok at parang nhihilo aq at dry mouth.pls help mag 1 year n aq gnito.nagpunta n aq s cardiologist pero ok nman ung mga test sken.ayoko uminom ng gamot kc ntatakot aq s side effects.sna matulungan nyo aq tnx...


You need the help of a psychotherapist kung ayaw mo ng medication that are usually prescribed by psychiatrists. Sabi ng doctor ko, pwede naman daw walang medication kaya lang mas matagal ang treatment.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Hi again Chevlenz!
> 
> I have a symptoms of SAD when I was younger, but I feel much confident in social situation now.
> 
> Yun 1 friend ko was depressed few years back but is OK now, while the other one was Bipolar and has anxiety disorder. Can they still join the SAD support group of Dr. Randy!
> 
> Thanks again, and keep in touch!


I think it would be better for your friends to join groups that can specifically address their problems. I got this pointer from social phobia/social anxiety association:

"...the group should not be a mixed anxiety group. Although the anxiety experienced by all people with anxiety disorders is somewhat similar, people with social phobia need precise, custom-tailored group activities run by a specialist in this area. A social phobia therapy group should only be for people with social phobia."


----------



## niceone1989

Im a med student and i think i have this kind of social anxiety disorder since bata pa ako. At napakahirap for me to have dis kind of disorder lalo nat I chose to be a doctor. in med school ang daming confrences at social interactions. I feel so depressed kasi i can't do the full of my ability to do those things kasi nga very anxious ako like almost magcocollapse na ako. At ayaw ko i give up ang med school just because of SAD. Very ironic, pero sana makatulong kayo. I used to take alprazolam but it didn't work. Im so desperate, I wanna get rid of it. Okay ba ba si Dr. Randy Dellosa? do you think he can help me?. and how?...


----------



## chevlenz

Pedok said:


> Thank God, I finally found a chat group in the Philippines, been suffering from Anxiety and Panic attack for the last 3 years and I don't have access or know any one local who's an expert in all these..I've seen and researched some self help stuff online but I feel there's nothing like talking to a real person or a support group of some sort.
> 
> Hope we can really form one...


Hi Pedok! You're welcome to join our group with Kulasa. Though Quezon City is a long drive from Angeles City we can schedule sessions late in the afternoon. I travel from Laguna, too.


----------



## chevlenz

niceone1989 said:


> Im a med student and i think i have this kind of social anxiety disorder since bata pa ako. At napakahirap for me to have dis kind of disorder lalo nat I chose to be a doctor. in med school ang daming confrences at social interactions. I feel so depressed kasi i can't do the full of my ability to do those things kasi nga very anxious ako like almost magcocollapse na ako. At ayaw ko i give up ang med school just because of SAD. Very ironic, pero sana makatulong kayo. I used to take alprazolam but it didn't work. Im so desperate, I wanna get rid of it. Okay ba ba si Dr. Randy Dellosa? do you think he can help me?. and how?...


I suggest you try his services. I'm sure he can help you. You can start with talk therapy to get to the root cause of your problem then he can advise you what possible treatments you could avail that will suit you best.

Go for your dreams, niceone1989! God bless you!


----------



## chevlenz

*Join us!*



foreverhoping said:


> hey guys, found this -> *http://randydellosa.blogspot.com/2010/10/support-groups-for-social-anxiety.htm*l while searching for support groups here in the philippines. kilala nyo ba si randy dellosa? siya yung resident psychiatrist sa pinoy big brother. want to join support groups like that although medyo natatakot ako.. pero kung isa yan sa mga way para gumaling ako kakayanin ko.


I agree; mas makakatulong talaga ang actual group therapy kesa on-line support. Please feel free to join the group we are forming with Doc Randy as life coach.


----------



## chevlenz

happyman2011 said:


> _canada01_ recommended a doctor from manila, just backread at post # 121. or you can try randy dellosa, he is a celebrity shrink, both psychiatrist and psychologist, expect high talent fee.


On the contrary, I think the professional fee of Doc Randy was quite reasonable relative to the other psychiatrists. He charges 1.5k per session which usually lasts for one hour. My previous doctor who is a psychiatrist charged 2k per consultation; the first meeting lasted for about 20 minutes while the 2nd and 3rd meetings lasted less than 10 minutes with him just prescribing the same set of medication at a higher dosage and yet I was still charged 2k each time.

No wonder, Doc Randy has a lot of patients so it's difficult to reserve an appointment within the week. I usually book an appointment two weeks earlier.


----------



## chevlenz

*seeking medical treatment*

As I reviewed the previous comments on this thread I found out that some members do hesitate to seek medical treatment. Please don't. Had I known before that what I have been going through since childhood has a name and it's treatable, I wouldn't hesitate to see a doctor. It's just unfortunate that I really thought before it was just me who had this kind of problem and that was because I was asthmatic as a child and didn't get to play with the other kids. On top of it, I was also a perfectionist and was afraid of committing mistakes.

Sabi nga ng doctor ko, kung sana pinagamot ito nung bata pa ako, I wouldn't have carried this burden for so long. It was indeed a burden as I looked back at those times when my knees would shake everytime I went up the stage to receive an award during closing programs. How I would wish not to wake up the morning I had to deliver a poem in the grade school, a speech in high school, or a presentation in college and graduate school. How I would feel sick in the stomach the moment I'd wake up and the thought of an impending speech ordeal would make me vomit. During presentations, I would wish the earth would just open up and swallow me. Terrible thoughts! Terrible feelings!

I've been taking anti-depressant medication for more than a month now and I really feel better. Though at first I had some memory lapses with my first set of medication, my second doctor prescribed other options for me to choose what drug and what dosage would suit me best. Now, I got my memory and self-confidence back.

But of course, I don't rely solely on medical treatment. I am trying other therapies side by side with my anti-depressant medication.


----------



## niceone1989

chevlenz said:


> As I review the previous comments on this thread I found out that some members are hesitant to seek medical treatment. Please don't. Had I known before that what I have been going through since childhood has a name and it's treatable, I wouldn't hesitate to see a doctor. It's just unfortunate that I really thought before it was just me who had this kind of problem and that was because I was asthmatic as a child and didn't get to play with the other kids. On top of it, I was also a perfectionist and was afraid of committing mistakes.
> 
> Sabi nga ng doctor ko, kung sana pinagamot ito nung bata pa ako, I wouldn't have carried this burden for so long. It was indeed a burden as I looked back at those times when my knees would shake everytime I went up the stage to receive an award during closing programs. How I would wish not to wake up the morning I had to deliver a poem in the grade school, a speech in high school, or a presentation in college and graduate school. How I would feel sick in the stomach the moment I'd wake up and the thought of an impending speech would make me vomit. During presentations, I would wish the earth would just open up and swallow me. Terrible thoughts! Terrible feelings!
> 
> I've been taking anti-depressant medication for more than a month now and I really feel better. Though at first I had some memory lapses with my first set of medication, my second doctor prescribed other options for me to choose what drug and what dosage would suit me best. Now, I got my memory and self-confidence back.


I felt that too! When I was in college, it really took me alot of courage just to present something before a group. That's why I used to avoid preseting in front of a class. But now in med school, whether i like it or not, I have to present in front of the doctors and the whole batch. It really bothers me, how can I dot it right without getting embarrass i front of everybody and professionals?... Now, I envy you... But its okay, you gave me some hope... hehe.


----------



## chevlenz

niceone1989 said:


> I felt that too! When I was in college, it really took me alot of courage just to present something before a group. That's why I used to avoid preseting in front of a class. But now in med school, whether i like it or not, I have to present in front of the doctors and the whole batch. It really bothers me, how can I dot it right without getting embarrass i front of everybody and professionals?... Now, I envy you... But its okay, you gave me some hope... hehe.


You can do it too, niceone1989. My coping mechanism before was to read self-help books, do breathing exercises and a good dose of self-affirmations. But understanding what my problem is and taking medications for it really minimize my anxiety and boost my confidence.


----------



## niceone1989

chevlenz said:


> You can do it too, niceone1989. My coping mechanism before was to read self-help books, do breathing exercises and a good dose of self-affirmations. But understanding what my problem is and taking medications for it really minimize my anxiety and boost my confidence.


I had myself too. I didn't help that much eh. As much as possible I want the long term effect.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> Hi Kulasa! You're welcome! Doc Randy's sessions are charged by the hour (1.5K) so I suppose that's the same rate he will charge for group sessions and maybe we, the group members can just share the amount among ourselves. Just to be sure though I will ask Doc Randy on my next session this Friday. As to how many sessions, I think it will depend on our progress.
> 
> Just want to share Doc Randy's views on group therapy from his blog at www.randydellosa.com:
> 
> "The treatment for social anxiety is a combination of anti-depressant medication, individual psychotherapy, relaxation and stress management techniques, exposure therapy, and group therapy... sadly, group therapy is the least used of the above interventions despite its powerful impact on the participants.
> Many people suffering from social anxiety or social phobia will consciously (outwardly) say that they would like to meet up for support groups or group therapy, but subconsciously, they fear the social interaction and hence will unlikely attend. For the brave souls however who want to break free from their social anxiety and social phobia, group therapy offers them the opportunity to gain friendship, develop self-confidence, practice social skills, learn stress management and relaxation skills, and develop a happier disposition in life..."
> I know you are one of those brave souls!


Hi Chevlenz! Thanks for the info. 
I just took a psychiatric test, and my highest score is that I have an Avoidant Personality Disorder. This type of disorder chose isolation, and avoids social interaction at all cost. Honestly, I have been living this kind of life for a long time. It's lonely, but I kinda become used to it. I was bullied in grade school until high school. I gained confidence in college, though my SAD behavior is showing up. I met some people 2 years ago that took advantage of me and manipulated me. I learned my lesson, but I kinda place a protective shell of protection around me, and that started my social isolation. I have been broken hearted many times, and that is the reason I have never been intimate to anyone eversince. I also joined a group for depressed people, but I walked out of the group when they did not invite me to a social gathering.
I have been invited to a church gathering, but I keep on pushing them aside, thinking that maybe they will reject me. 
I've decided not to live this way for a long time. I think group therapy for me will help. 
I hope other people on this forum will share their story. Maybe I or someone can help


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> I think it would be better for your friends to join groups that can specifically address their problems. I got this pointer from social phobia/social anxiety association:
> 
> "...the group should not be a mixed anxiety group. Although the anxiety experienced by all people with anxiety disorders is somewhat similar, people with social phobia need precise, custom-tailored group activities run by a specialist in this area. A social phobia therapy group should only be for people with social phobia."


I scored high in Avoidant Personality Disorder Test. I currently chose isolation and avoid social interaction. I guess the support group for SAD will still help me to somewhat see the positive side of social interaction


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> Hi Pedok! You're welcome to join our group with Kulasa. Though Quezon City is a long drive from Angeles City we can schedule sessions late in the afternoon. I travel from Laguna, too.


Hello Chevlenz & Pedok! I'm still open to joining the support group. I think we can help a lot thru interacting with one another, and thru the guidance of Dr. Randy.


----------



## chevlenz

niceone1989 said:


> I had myself too. I didn't help that much eh. As much as possible I want the long term effect.


Taking medication helps to stabilize the chemical imbalances in our brain, usually serotonin imbalance. When this happens, we feel a deep sense of well-being and our responses to social situations would be within normal and not irrational responses. This is also the best time to practice cognitive behavioral therapy to replace our negative thoughts and responses with positive ones. Later on, when our minds are already conditioned to these positive responses, we can do away with medication.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Hi Chevlenz! Thanks for the info.
> I just took a psychiatric test, and my highest score is that I have an Avoidant Personality Disorder. This type of disorder chose isolation, and avoids social interaction at all cost. Honestly, I have been living this kind of life for a long time. It's lonely, but I kinda become used to it. I was bullied in grade school until high school. I gained confidence in college, though my SAD behavior is showing up. I met some people 2 years ago that took advantage of me and manipulated me. I learned my lesson, but I kinda place a protective shell of protection around me, and that started my social isolation. I have been broken hearted many times, and that is the reason I have never been intimate to anyone eversince. I also joined a group for depressed people, but I walked out of the group when they did not invite me to a social gathering.
> I have been invited to a church gathering, but I keep on pushing them aside, thinking that maybe they will reject me.
> I've decided not to live this way for a long time. I think group therapy for me will help.
> I hope other people on this forum will share their story. Maybe I or someone can help


Thanks for sharing Kulasa... Accepting who we are and deciding to take positive actions to help one another are important steps to freedom from SAD.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Hello Chevlenz & Pedok! I'm still open to joining the support group. I think we can help a lot thru interacting with one another, and thru the guidance of Dr. Randy.


I agree. So, shall we schedule a meet up with Doc Randy next week? His clinic hours is from 2pm - 11pm, Tue to Fri. I prefer Friday afternoon. How about you? We still have to hear from Pedok and from other interested members.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> As I reviewed the previous comments on this thread I found out that some members do hesitate to seek medical treatment. Please don't. Had I known before that what I have been going through since childhood has a name and it's treatable, I wouldn't hesitate to see a doctor. It's just unfortunate that I really thought before it was just me who had this kind of problem and that was because I was asthmatic as a child and didn't get to play with the other kids. On top of it, I was also a perfectionist and was afraid of committing mistakes.
> 
> Sabi nga ng doctor ko, kung sana pinagamot ito nung bata pa ako, I wouldn't have carried this burden for so long. It was indeed a burden as I looked back at those times when my knees would shake everytime I went up the stage to receive an award during closing programs. How I would wish not to wake up the morning I had to deliver a poem in the grade school, a speech in high school, or a presentation in college and graduate school. How I would feel sick in the stomach the moment I'd wake up and the thought of an impending speech ordeal would make me vomit. During presentations, I would wish the earth would just open up and swallow me. Terrible thoughts! Terrible feelings!
> 
> I've been taking anti-depressant medication for more than a month now and I really feel better. Though at first I had some memory lapses with my first set of medication, my second doctor prescribed other options for me to choose what drug and what dosage would suit me best. Now, I got my memory and self-confidence back.
> 
> But of course, I don't rely solely on medical treatment. I am trying other therapies side by side with my anti-depressant medication.


Hi Chevlenz! I also had a feeling that I should seek help as early as when I was grade school. But how do I know that Psychiatrist/Psychologist already existed? I was still dependent with my parents, and maybe they thought that going to a psychiatrist was a taboo. 
I cannot blame the past, but I can still do something today to lead a full life.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> I agree. So, shall we schedule a meet up with Doc Randy next week? His clinic hours is from 2pm - 11pm, Tue to Fri. I prefer Friday afternoon. How about you? We still have to hear from Pedok and from other interested members.


Friday is OK with me. By the way, can we send PM to each other and to other people at this forum who confirmed their attendance? It's hard to give specific details of meeting in this forum (This is just my opinion)


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Hi Chevlenz! I also had a feeling that I should seek help as early as when I was grade school. But how do I know that Psychiatrist/Psychologist already existed? I was still dependent with my parents, and maybe they thought that going to a psychiatrist was a taboo.
> I cannot blame the past, but I can still do something today to lead a full life.


Amen to that Kulasa! My family didn't even know I had this problem because I kept all my anxieties to myself. I was able to perform well in school so they had no idea how anxious I was in trying to keep up with their expectations.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Friday is OK with me. By the way, can we send PM to each other and to other people at this forum who confirmed their attendance? It's hard to give specific details of meeting in this forum (This is just my opinion)


Good suggestion! Well taken.


----------



## niceone1989

chevlenz said:


> Good suggestion! Well taken.


Have fb account?.


----------



## chevlenz

niceone1989 said:


> Have fb account?.


You can join us in Pinoy Social Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## chevlenz

*Pinoy Social Anxiety Disorder*



niceone1989 said:


> Have fb account?.


Hi niceone1989! have you visited our page at fb? marami-rami na ring nagsi-share doon...


----------



## niceone1989

chevlenz said:


> Hi niceone1989! have you visited our page at fb? marami-rami na ring nagsi-share doon...


oo nga eh. bakit kaya wla akong makitang totoong face ng mga members sa group? ok. I think, I have to make a new account.


----------



## kulasa

niceone1989 said:


> oo nga eh. bakit kaya wla akong makitang totoong face ng mga members sa group? ok. I think, I have to make a new account.


Please make a new account. Sorry ha kung wala kang makitang totoong face sa FB. Alam mo naman ang lakas ng stigma pag may mental illness gaya ng SAD. For the good and protection of the people in the community yun. If ever aatend ka ng interactive support group with Doctor Randy, makikita mo na kami in person.


----------



## chevlenz

niceone1989 said:


> oo nga eh. bakit kaya wla akong makitang totoong face ng mga members sa group? ok. I think, I have to make a new account.


hahaha! curious ka ba? hindi naman ako takot sa sasabihin ng iba if malaman nila na me SAD ako kasi it's already out in the open sa friends and co-workers ko lalo na sa supervisors ko. In fact, it's educational for them to know a lot of people are suffering from this disorder. at nung nalaman nila si Doc Randy ang psychotherapist ko, mas lalo silang bumelib, baka raw madiscover ako ng ABS-CBN. hahaha!

kaya lang, i wanted my account to be exclusive for SAD para di maghalo-halo ang issues and concerns. So i opened an account na di makapagrequest to add as friend ang mga relatives ko, kaibigan ko, at mga classmates ko mula pa grade school hanggang graduate school para di ako mahirapang mag-identify kung sino sa mga friends ko ang me SAD at sino ang wala.

i suggest you make a new account, too.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> hahaha! curious ka ba? hindi naman ako takot sa sasabihin ng iba if malaman nila na me SAD ako kasi it's already out in the open sa friends and co-workers ko lalo na sa supervisors ko. In fact, it's educational for them to know a lot of people are suffering from this disorder. at nung nalaman nila si Doc Randy ang psychotherapist ko, mas lalo silang bumelib, baka raw madiscover ako ng ABS-CBN. hahaha!
> 
> kaya lang, i wanted my account to be exclusive for SAD para di maghalo-halo ang issues and concerns. So i opened an account na di makapagrequest to add as friend ang mga relatives ko, kaibigan ko, at mga classmates ko mula pa grade school hanggang graduate school para di ako mahirapang mag-identify kung sino sa mga friends ko ang me SAD at sino ang wala.
> 
> i suggest you make a new account, too.


Wow you are brave! In the meantime, I will work on with my SAD to get better, keep the normality in my life, while hiding my anxiety from others. I still cannot come out in the open about SAD, lest they might reject, riducule, hurt me, which might result in further withdrawal from the society


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> Wow you are brave! In the meantime, I will work on with my SAD to get better, keep the normality in my life, while hiding my anxiety from others. I still cannot come out in the open about SAD, lest they might reject, riducule, hurt me, which might result in further withdrawal from the society


The truth will set you free, ika nga. Kaya ko lang naman tinatago before kasi di ko alam marami palang me ganito, akala ko talaga ako lang. Kaya mas naging open akong pag-usapan ito kasi alam ko na ngayon kung ano ang problema ko at lumalawak ang kaalaman ko tungkol dito. Parang awareness campaign na rin para sa marami at makatulong sa kung sino mang may kakilala na may mga symptoms of SAD na mabigyan sila ng pag-asang gumaling. Sa totoo lang... compassionate talaga ang mga tao sa me mga kapansanan o karamdaman. Huwag mong iisipin na baka ayawan ka nila o pagtawanan ka nila at baka mangyari nga ang iniisip mo. Ganun kasi ka powerful ang ating minds. Pray for understanding and acceptance and that's what you'll get.

I do believe love begets love... Kung mamahalin mo sila, mamahalin ka rin nila. Kung kabutihan ang tinatanim mo...kabutihan rin ang aanihin mo.

I will also pray for you.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> The truth will set you free, ika nga. Kaya ko lang naman tinatago before kasi di ko alam marami palang me ganito, akala ko talaga ako lang. Kaya mas naging open akong pag-usapan ito kasi alam ko na ngayon kung ano ang problema ko at lumalawak ang kaalaman ko tungkol dito. Parang awareness campaign na rin para sa marami at makatulong sa kung sino mang may kakilala na may mga symptoms of SAD na mabigyan sila ng pag-asang gumaling. Sa totoo lang... compassionate talaga ang mga tao sa me mga kapansanan o karamdaman. Huwag mong iisipin na baka ayawan ka nila o pagtawanan ka nila at baka mangyari nga ang iniisip mo. Ganun kasi ka powerful ang ating minds. Pray for understanding and acceptance and that's what you'll get.
> 
> I do believe love begets love... Kung mamahalin mo sila, mamahalin ka rin nila. Kung kabutihan ang tinatanim mo...kabutihan rin ang aanihin mo.
> 
> I will also pray for you.


May negative experience na ako. Few years ago, I confided to my friend that I'm diagnosed as mildly depressed and I'm on anti-depressent. The reason why I told that to her is because her mom commited suicide. Instead of being compassionate, she laughed at me! This experience made me realize that not everybody will understand anxiety, depression and other mental illness. There is still stigma in our society.


----------



## chevlenz

kulasa said:


> May negative experience na ako. Few years ago, I confided to my friend that I'm diagnosed as mildly depressed and I'm on anti-depressent. The reason why I told that to her is because her mom commited suicide. Instead of being compassionate, she laughed at me! This experience made me realize that not everybody will understand anxiety, depression and other mental illness. There is still stigma in our society.


Masakit nga yong experience mo kasi kaibigan mo yun, sana dinamayan ka nya. On the second thought, mas masakit naman ang experience nya kasi namatayan sya ng nanay at suicide pa ang ikinamatay. (Nung time kasi na depressed ako, lagi ko dinadasal na sana wag akong ma-tempt magsuicide kasi kawawa talaga ang pamilya ko...) Baka naman dinadaan lang nya sa biro kasi di nya matanggap na baka mawalan din sya ng kaibigan? Seguro intindihin mo rin ang kalagayan nya kasi mahirap din ang pinagdadanan nya.

Ang sa akin lang, kung hindi man nila naintidihan, iyon ay dahil wala talaga silang alam sa pingdadaanan natin kaya kailangang tayo ang magpaintindi sa kanila. Kanina nga lang nagpacheck up ako sa isang optometrist kasi medyo lumalabo na ang mata ko pag nagbabasa ng malapitan. Sabi ko, baka kasi naapektuhan ang mga mata ko nang wala akong kinaing masustansya nung depressed ako for almost 3 mos. Kaya raw pala ang payat ko, ano raw ba ang nangyari? Ayun, nagshare na ako sa kanya about SAD. And she was amazed kasi maski doctor sya, hindi nya alam na meron palang ganun! Nang matapos ang usapan namin, para na kaming close. I gained a friend!

Pagkatapos, dumaan ako sa grocery store. Nakita ko ang mag-asawa na taga kabilang apartment sa tinitirhan ko. Nangungumusta, kaya nagkwento na naman ako! Wala kasi silang kaalam-alam na nagkulong akong mag-isa sa aking apartment nang ganun katagal. Pagkatapos, nagkatinginan sila, baka raw yung isang binatilyo nilang anak ganun din ang problema. Di raw masyado nagsasalita, pinipilit din daw nilang pumasok sa skwela, di rin lumalabas ng bahay kung walang pasok, at walang kaibigan. Tawag nga raw nila sa kanya ay autistic. Pero matalino! Based on the mother's description, most likely may SAD nga ang anak nya. Kaya pinayuhan ko, patingnan na nya habang maaga o di kaya obserbahan muna nya kasi sabi ko in my case pati pamilya ko walang kaalam-alam na ganun katagal akong nagsuffer because of SAD.

In short, just this afternoon, I was able to share to three people about SAD. I didn't experience rejection, humiliation or mockery. I am glad I was able to share to them my story. And maybe save another soul from living hell.


----------



## kulasa

chevlenz said:


> Masakit nga yong experience mo kasi kaibigan mo yun, sana dinamayan ka nya. On the second thought, mas masakit naman ang experience nya kasi namatayan sya ng nanay at suicide pa ang ikinamatay. (Nung time kasi na depressed ako, lagi ko dinadasal na sana wag akong ma-tempt magsuicide kasi kawawa talaga ang pamilya ko...) Baka naman dinadaan lang nya sa biro kasi di nya matanggap na baka mawalan din sya ng kaibigan? Seguro intindihin mo rin ang kalagayan nya kasi mahirap din ang pinagdadanan nya.
> 
> Ang sa akin lang, kung hindi man nila naintidihan, iyon ay dahil wala talaga silang alam sa pingdadaanan natin kaya kailangang tayo ang magpaintindi sa kanila. Kanina nga lang nagpacheck up ako sa isang optometrist kasi medyo lumalabo na ang mata ko pag nagbabasa ng malapitan. Sabi ko, baka kasi naapektuhan ang mga mata ko nang wala akong kinaing masustansya nung depressed ako for almost 3 mos. Kaya raw pala ang payat ko, ano raw ba ang nangyari? Ayun, nagshare na ako sa kanya about SAD. And she was amazed kasi maski doctor sya, hindi nya alam na meron palang ganun! Nang matapos ang usapan namin, para na kaming close. I gained a friend!
> 
> Pagkatapos, dumaan ako sa grocery store. Nakita ko ang mag-asawa na taga kabilang apartment sa tinitirhan ko. Nangungumusta, kaya nagkwento na naman ako! Wala kasi silang kaalam-alam na nagkulong akong mag-isa sa aking apartment nang ganun katagal. Pagkatapos, nagkatinginan sila, baka raw yung isang binatilyo nilang anak ganun din ang problema. Di raw masyado nagsasalita, pinipilit din daw nilang pumasok sa skwela, di rin lumalabas ng bahay kung walang pasok, at walang kaibigan. Tawag nga raw nila sa kanya ay autistic. Pero matalino! Based on the mother's description, most likely may SAD nga ang anak nya. Kaya pinayuhan ko, patingnan na nya habang maaga o di kaya obserbahan muna nya kasi sabi ko in my case pati pamilya ko walang kaalam-alam na ganun katagal akong nagsuffer because of SAD.
> 
> In short, just this afternoon, I was able to share to three people about SAD. I didn't experience rejection, humiliation or mockery. I am glad I was able to share to them my story. And maybe save another soul from living hell.


Wow ang ganda ng experience mo. May natutunan sila, especially yun family na may anak.
May mga clients ako, eh baka mawalan pa ko ng kabuhayan pag sinabi ko yun sitwasyon ko. May kilala ako nagpa treatment, tapos sinabi nya sa client nya na magpapahinga sya ng ilan linggo as advised ng doctor dahil nasa depressed stage sya (may bipolar). Nung narinig yun, kinansel yun kontrata sa kanya at ibinigay sa iba.
Talagang may stigma pa rin pag nagpatingin sa psych


----------



## iamf1fth

any of you guys living here in tokyo?


----------



## floatingballoon

^^ I knew someone from here who used to work there, but I doubt he goes here that much anymore.


----------



## fairygodmother

iamf1fth said:


> any of you guys living here in tokyo?


 i do.are you filipino?i live in tokyo.


----------



## liam alvarez

liam alvarez said:


> my anxiety din aq hnd q alam kng agoraphobia na to kc hnd aq makaalis khit punta lng ng bayan d q magawa ntatakot aq n atakehin aq ng anxiety kc pakiramdam q aatakehin aq s puso sobrang lakas ng tibok at parang nhihilo aq at dry mouth.pls help mag 1 year n aq gnito.nagpunta n aq s cardiologist pero ok nman ung mga test sken.ayoko uminom ng gamot kc ntatakot aq s side effects.sna matulungan nyo aq tnx...


aanu b gamot na iniinom nyo?


----------



## liam alvarez

chevlenz pls help.anu b gamot iniinom nyo?effective b un?


----------



## chevlenz

liam alvarez said:


> chevlenz pls help.anu b gamot iniinom nyo?effective b un?


Hi liam. Sorry ha, ngayon lang uli ako nakapag-internet... Anti-depressant yong iniinom ko na gamot (escitalopram; a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) and so far effective naman sa akin. But I would advise you to see Dr. Randy Dellosa kasi depende raw talaga kung hiyang ka dun sa gamot, e. Kaya nagprescribed sya ng 3 meds for me; if after 2 days me nararamdaman akong side effects, itigil ko raw kaagad at i-try naman yung iba. Sa awa naman ng Diyos, wala pa akong naramdamang side-effect di katulad nung una kong mga gamot prescribed by my first doctor na nagkaroon ako ng memory lapses... Magkakaroon kamin ng group therapy nina kulasa and niceone1989, sana maka-join ka sa amin. God bless!


----------



## john18

*hi..*

Im new here and Im glad I found the site..Im also a filipino..I dont know if what I am feeling is social anxiety disorder or not, but one thing is sure...it is keeping me anxious at most of times especially when Im about to go to sleep..Im really worried about my future, about success in career and stuff..It all started when I graduated and actually finished a degree that I never really wanted without realizing it, coz Im the kind of person where in if given a task I surely would finish it..I graduated 2008 and got my license on 2009 with really high percentage almost making it to the top ten..Even when Im still in college I really dont feel at ease and happy of what Im doing..Its like Im just studying for the grades itself and just to finish college..After I got my professional license..I started to work in line with my degree, but even if Im doing the same job for almost a year I cant cope and still cant do my job very well and as expected I dont feel satisfied and happy of what I am doing..So I decided to quit..I took a vacation to think and reflect about it..But up until now still cant decide on what to do..Im worried that I might not get successful if I deviate from my career and Im also worried if I stick with my career I might fail and end up so stressed up. Im jobless for almost a year now just for this reasons..Can anybody help or have some strong words for me...


----------



## chevlenz

*Which way to go?*

Hi John18. Welcome to this site... I think your problem is not social anxiety disorder but indecision. You cannot decide what to do with your life in order to become successful...I guess that's a common dilemma for new graduates in high school or in college, i.e.,deciding what course or what career to pursue. When you said you finished a degree that you never really wanted, i supposed that it wasn't you who decided on your course. But you agreed to take it and successfully finished it. And yet you were not happy and satisfied working in a job related to your course. The decision on what to do with your life lies in your hands. Ask yourself, what is it the you really want to be? And what is it that you really like doing? Bo Sanchez, in his book _How to Know if Your Dreams are God's Dreams _cited three most important things you need to become a great success in life: *desire, belief, *and* action*. He said, "M_any people don't achieve their dreams because they don't want it bad enough..._ _Many people don't __achieve their dreams because in their heart of hearts, they __doubt they can really do it..._ _Many people don't achieve __their dreams because they know but they don't act."_

I encourage you to read and reflect the wisdom contained in his 28-page booklet. God bless your dreams!


----------



## kulasa

john18 said:


> Im new here and Im glad I found the site..Im also a filipino..I dont know if what I am feeling is social anxiety disorder or not, but one thing is sure...it is keeping me anxious at most of times especially when Im about to go to sleep..Im really worried about my future, about success in career and stuff..It all started when I graduated and actually finished a degree that I never really wanted without realizing it, coz Im the kind of person where in if given a task I surely would finish it..I graduated 2008 and got my license on 2009 with really high percentage almost making it to the top ten..Even when Im still in college I really dont feel at ease and happy of what Im doing..Its like Im just studying for the grades itself and just to finish college..After I got my professional license..I started to work in line with my degree, but even if Im doing the same job for almost a year I cant cope and still cant do my job very well and as expected I dont feel satisfied and happy of what I am doing..So I decided to quit..I took a vacation to think and reflect about it..But up until now still cant decide on what to do..Im worried that I might not get successful if I deviate from my career and Im also worried if I stick with my career I might fail and end up so stressed up. Im jobless for almost a year now just for this reasons..Can anybody help or have some strong words for me...


Hi John 18!
I hope I can help because I'm in the same boat as you are. I was at the top 15 when I took the licensure examination. I had high expectations when I took the job, but I'm currently not feeling happy. I'm currently reading "The Road Less Traveled" by M. Scott Peck, M.D. That book sold more than 6 million copies worldwide. Dr. Peck is a psychiatrist, and his insights made me reflect on what direction of life I should take. And it doesn't hurt to ask for guidance from God


----------



## kulasa

john18 said:


> Im new here and Im glad I found the site..Im also a filipino..I dont know if what I am feeling is social anxiety disorder or not, but one thing is sure...it is keeping me anxious at most of times especially when Im about to go to sleep..Im really worried about my future, about success in career and stuff..It all started when I graduated and actually finished a degree that I never really wanted without realizing it, coz Im the kind of person where in if given a task I surely would finish it..I graduated 2008 and got my license on 2009 with really high percentage almost making it to the top ten..Even when Im still in college I really dont feel at ease and happy of what Im doing..Its like Im just studying for the grades itself and just to finish college..After I got my professional license..I started to work in line with my degree, but even if Im doing the same job for almost a year I cant cope and still cant do my job very well and as expected I dont feel satisfied and happy of what I am doing..So I decided to quit..I took a vacation to think and reflect about it..But up until now still cant decide on what to do..Im worried that I might not get successful if I deviate from my career and Im also worried if I stick with my career I might fail and end up so stressed up. Im jobless for almost a year now just for this reasons..Can anybody help or have some strong words for me...


Dear John18,
You worry a lot and you fear of taking risk. You must accept that in every decisions and actions you make, there is a risk of failure. Your inaction causes you to worry a lot.


----------



## liam alvarez

sa 22o lng ayoko uminom ng gamot kc yong mga nbabasa q eh mga nakakaadik n gamot,ayoko mging dependent dun.san matatagpuan c dr.randy dellosa?kelan yong group therapy nyo?hindi cguro aq makakasama kc kahit magpunta ng bayan hnd q magawa.nag resign aq sa work bcoz of anxiety.


----------



## chevlenz

liam alvarez said:


> sa 22o lng ayoko uminom ng gamot kc yong mga nbabasa q eh mga nakakaadik n gamot,ayoko mging dependent dun.san matatagpuan c dr.randy dellosa?kelan yong group therapy nyo?hindi cguro aq makakasama kc kahit magpunta ng bayan hnd q magawa.nag resign aq sa work bcoz of anxiety.


Kung ayaw mo talagang uminom ng gamot, there are other therapies na pwede mo subukan like talk therapy, CBT and holistic therapies such as psychiatric acupuncture, qigong energy healing and massage, brain spa, etc. Dr. Randy Dellosa's clinic is at 105 Scout Rallos St., Timog area, Q.C. Malapit lang sya sa MRT-Kamuning, pagbaba mo sa may side ng GMA-7 me mga padyak dyan or tricycle, alam nila papuntang 105 scout rallos st. Meantime, kung hindi ka pa makaalis ng bahay, i suggest you read Dr. David Burns' book on Feeling Good. I'll share with you the link below for free download of his ebook. Just hang in there!...

http://www.4shared.com/document/SyTVM3r2/Feeling_Good_The_New_Mood_Ther.html


----------



## chevlenz

*Don't worry!*

Just want to share with you Iyanla Vanzant's thoughts on worry:
_Worry is the vampire that drains life of its force. Worry stagnates the mind, creates an imbalance in the immune system; weakens the throat, your power, and authority center; impairs the ability to see beyond the thing being worried about. We worry about things we cannot control. We worry about the past and future. We worry about the things we cannot do or have not done and how they will affect what we are doing right now. We worry about what we do not have, cannot get and things we have lost. Worry creates confusion, disorder, and helplessness. Then we worry because we cannot figure things out. We must eliminate the tendency to worry without worrying if it will work out. Take the situation creating the worry, briefly and concisely write it down. Place the paper on which you have written in a window, facing the sun. Make a commitment to yourself to let it go and move on. Everyone knows that when sunlight hits a vampire; it shrivels up and then it is gone_.​


----------



## Paulo

niceone1989 said:


> Im a med student and i think i have this kind of social anxiety disorder since bata pa ako. At napakahirap for me to have dis kind of disorder lalo nat I chose to be a doctor. in med school ang daming confrences at social interactions. I feel so depressed kasi i can't do the full of my ability to do those things kasi nga very anxious ako like almost magcocollapse na ako. At ayaw ko i give up ang med school just because of SAD. Very ironic, pero sana makatulong kayo. I used to take alprazolam but it didn't work. Im so desperate, I wanna get rid of it. Okay ba ba si Dr. Randy Dellosa? do you think he can help me?. and how?...


Been there, relax ka lang... mas makakatulong nga minsan interaction sa tao. ako din nasa medical field at daming conference na ako nag act na kaya ko, act na walng SA.. minsan I have to talk to group of people explain stuff... and yung boses ko nag s sound so nervous.... even tho I know what im talking about. bwisit talaga yang SA.

Sa pasyente minsan pinapaalis ko pa bisita kasi ayoko masyado madami nakikinig sa akin hehe.... wag ka mag take ng medicine unless you really have to.

Mahirap pa eh pag nakatayo ka sa harap ng ibang lahi. lol... pero... kelangan natin kumita eh... tsaka nasa utak lang naman yan SA, if u have some sort of distraction nakakatulong din.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Wow, this thread really took off. I wonder is SA more prevalent in the Philippines as filipino's seem such a reserved, almost shy people, in my limited experience with them.


----------



## chevlenz

*proud to be pinoy!*



RockBottomRiser said:


> Wow, this thread really took off. I wonder is SA more prevalent in the Philippines as filipino's seem such a reserved, almost shy people, in my limited experience with them.


Hi RockBottomRiser!

Like many other countries, Philippines has its own share of people with SA but not as prevalent as in the US where SA is considered as the 3rd most common problem, next to depression and substance abuse. Generally, Filipino people are conservative maybe due to the influence of the church but we are also known for being hospitable, i.e., we make visitors feel at home in our own homes. So feel free to post here about your experiences in dealing with SA. Welcome to this thread! :wel


----------



## andang

:yes


kulasa said:


> Tinigal ko na meds (SSRI) 2 years ago coz it always makes me feel drowsy. Ginawa ko na lang nagbasa ako ng books on CBT, read more positive books, became more closer with God, and join a new Evangelist Church. I feel much better now.
> 
> Pero gusto ko pa rin sumali sa forum na ito dahil ayoko na ulit magkaroon ng anxiety attacks and depression


hello, I am still fortunate pala kase ako 6mos lang bago na detect that I am suffering from anxiety...unlike un iba, years ang binilang...It was last year of March when I just woke up one day, masakit buong katawan ko. un feeling na may flu. so akala ko simpleng flu lang un, pero as the days went on nadadagdagan nararamdaman ko...I had difficulty breathing, loss appetite, weight loss and muscle pain and lagi ako umiiyak for no reason at all. and bec. of these I seek medical attention. I undergone a lot of lab tests, scans, and saw different specialist. Pero lahat normal ang result...wala daw ako sakit...until one day by God's grace, may pinsan akong dumalaw sa akin and advised me to seek a psychiatrist...and on the night of sept 24, when I almost want to give up I prayed to GOD to bring me to the right doctor He will use to heal me...And GOD was really good, He gave me one... I'm ok now but still taking medication.
To those who are still suffering from this related condition, Si God and prayers talaga. Pray that He will lead you to the right doctor...God Bless!


----------



## chevlenz

*social anxiety documentary: afraid of people*

Here's the link to a complete documentary about SAD uploaded by Stuart847 in you tube:


----------



## chevlenz

andang said:


> :yes
> 
> hello, I am still fortunate pala kase ako 6mos lang bago na detect that I am suffering from anxiety...unlike un iba, years ang binilang...It was last year of March when I just woke up one day, masakit buong katawan ko. un feeling na may flu. so akala ko simpleng flu lang un, pero as the days went on nadadagdagan nararamdaman ko...I had difficulty breathing, loss appetite, weight loss and muscle pain and lagi ako umiiyak for no reason at all. and bec. of these I seek medical attention. I undergone a lot of lab tests, scans, and saw different specialist. Pero lahat normal ang result...wala daw ako sakit...until one day by God's grace, may pinsan akong dumalaw sa akin and advised me to seek a psychiatrist...and on the night of sept 24, when I almost want to give up I prayed to GOD to bring me to the right doctor He will use to heal me...And GOD was really good, He gave me one... I'm ok now but still taking medication.
> To those who are still suffering from this related condition, Si God and prayers talaga. Pray that He will lead you to the right doctor...God Bless!


Hi Andang! Thank you for sharing your story. It's nice to know you are doing well with your medication. May we know who your doctor is? Me iba ka pa bang treatment aside from medication?


----------



## Guinglain

Hello to everyone.

Naghahanap ako ng forum na may SAD kaya napadpad ako dito. Matagal ko ng alam na may problema ako sa pag-cocomunicate. Nagsimula kong napansin nung highschool ako. Lagi akong nagpapanic kapag may mga group activities /speeches / role playing basta involved yung pagsasalita sa harapan ng maraming tao. Parang sasabog dibdib ko sa mga ganong okasyon. At dahil di ko makontrol yung emosyon ko para tuloy akong naiiyak, pero hindi naman ako umiiyak. Dito na ako naapektuhan ng masyado. Masakit talaga pag nakatingin ang maraming tao tapos may tumatawa. Minsan iniisip kong mamatay na sila. 

Pagdating ko ng college mas nahirapan ako. Ibat-ibang tao kasi nakakasalamuha mo hindi tulad nung highschool pare-pareho classmate mo ng 4 years. Nahirapan akong makipagkwentuhan sa mga classmates ko at samahan mo pa ng mukhang iiyak talagang imposible. Nagkaroon din ako ng mga kaibigan, ngunit parang sa highschool parang mga acquaintance lang, yun bang kausap mo lang para di kau magmukhang out of place sa klase. 1st semester nagtransfer agad ako, gumawa pa ako ng mga anu anong reasons sa magulang ko para lumipat ng school. Pero kahit lumipat na ako ganon parin. Nagpapanic parin ako kapag nasa klase ako, pinagpapawisan kahit may aircon, di kayang makihalobilo, parang naiiyak kung minsan. Minsan naririnig kong tintawag nila akong SPECIAL CHILD o kaya naman may mga lumalapit makipagusap pero alam ko pagtritripan lang ako. Tiniis ko yun for 4 years eventually grumaduate ako, iniisp ko kasi yung parents ko, nadisappoint kasi sila sakin ng sobra nung lumipat ako at ayaw ko nang maulit yun.

Ngayon eto na ako, takot sa eye contact, nag-stutter kung minsan, pinagpapawisan parin kahit may aircon, at mukhang iiyak kapag nag-papanic tuwing may social interactions involving many people.

Medyo maluwag na dibdib ko dahil nailbas ko rin to, matagal ko nang dinadamdam to kahit papano naishare ko, although through text pwede na rin. I hope may mga mag-advice sakin, yong mga may pinagdaraanan din.


----------



## chevlenz

Guinglain said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> Naghahanap ako ng forum na may SAD kaya napadpad ako dito. Matagal ko ng alam na may problema ako sa pag-cocomunicate. Nagsimula kong napansin nung highschool ako. Lagi akong nagpapanic kapag may mga group activities /speeches / role playing basta involved yung pagsasalita sa harapan ng maraming tao. Parang sasabog dibdib ko sa mga ganong okasyon. At dahil di ko makontrol yung emosyon ko para tuloy akong naiiyak, pero hindi naman ako umiiyak. Dito na ako naapektuhan ng masyado. Masakit talaga pag nakatingin ang maraming tao tapos may tumatawa. Minsan iniisip kong mamatay na sila.
> 
> Pagdating ko ng college mas nahirapan ako. Ibat-ibang tao kasi nakakasalamuha mo hindi tulad nung highschool pare-pareho classmate mo ng 4 years. Nahirapan akong makipagkwentuhan sa mga classmates ko at samahan mo pa ng mukhang iiyak talagang imposible. Nagkaroon din ako ng mga kaibigan, ngunit parang sa highschool parang mga acquaintance lang, yun bang kausap mo lang para di kau magmukhang out of place sa klase. 1st semester nagtransfer agad ako, gumawa pa ako ng mga anu anong reasons sa magulang ko para lumipat ng school. Pero kahit lumipat na ako ganon parin. Nagpapanic parin ako kapag nasa klase ako, pinagpapawisan kahit may aircon, di kayang makihalobilo, parang naiiyak kung minsan. Minsan naririnig kong tintawag nila akong SPECIAL CHILD o kaya naman may mga lumalapit makipagusap pero alam ko pagtritripan lang ako. Tiniis ko yun for 4 years eventually grumaduate ako, iniisp ko kasi yung parents ko, nadisappoint kasi sila sakin ng sobra nung lumipat ako at ayaw ko nang maulit yun.
> 
> Ngayon eto na ako, takot sa eye contact, nag-stutter kung minsan, pinagpapawisan parin kahit may aircon, at mukhang iiyak kapag nag-papanic tuwing may social interactions involving many people.
> 
> Medyo maluwag na dibdib ko dahil nailbas ko rin to, matagal ko nang dinadamdam to kahit papano naishare ko, although through text pwede na rin. I hope may mga mag-advice sakin, yong mga may pinagdaraanan din.


Hi Guinglain! Welcome to this thread...mahirap yung pinagdadaanan mo, mabigat pati ang dinadala mo. The good thing is you were able to finish school despite the odds. And the good news is, pwede namang hindi mo habambuhay na pasanin ito. There are treatments available for SAD, you only need to go out of your comfort zone and try to find out which treatment would work best for your case. Try to seek professional help and you'll see...there's more to life in store for you! God bless you in your journey through self-acceptance, healing and transformation.


----------



## chevlenz

*ABC's of Healing*

*The Healing Alphabet:*

*A*lways Smile. *B*elieve in Miracles. *C*uddle Your Inner Child. *D*o a Good Deed. *E*xpress Gratitude. *F*orgive. *G*row Spiritually. *H*eal. *I*nspire Confidence. *J*ump for Joy. *K*eep Strong. *L*ove Yourself. *M*ultiply Abundance. *N*urture. *O*pen Your Heart. *P*amper Your Body. *Q*uiet Your Mind. *R*espect Boundaries. *S*top and Smell the Roses. *T*ouch Others. *U*nderstand. *V*oice Your Needs. *W*iden Your Horizons. e*X*ude Goodness. *Y*earn for Love. *Z*igzag Through Life with Zeal.

source: http://healing.about.com/od/holisticapproach/a/abc-healing-poster.htm


----------



## andang

chevlenz said:


> Hi Andang! Thank you for sharing your story. It's nice to know you are doing well with your medication. May we know who your doctor is? Me iba ka pa bang treatment aside from medication?


Dr. Jurilla of Makati Med and Asian Hospital in Alabang...Light physical activities also helps. I'm taking prodin 20mg and 1/4 rivotril every night. Once a month ang check up ko, and nsa process na ako ngaun ng gradual withdrawal ng meds. Un munang rivotril minsan thrice a week ko na lang iniinom...


----------



## greyzhee

hi to all, i have SAD too. 5 years na kong nahihirapan dahil dto. ilang beses na rin ako ngdrop-out from college hanggang sa sumuko na parents ko saken. hindi ko na po alam kung ano gagawin or kung sino makakatulong saken.Palagi lng akong nsa bahay at hindi lumalabas, minsan tlga nilalayo ko na sarili ko kahit sa family ko. Pakiramdam ko wla akong kayang gawin at useless lng na mabuhay.Do u think i should seek help from a psychologist na? =(


----------



## chevlenz

andang said:


> Dr. Jurilla of Makati Med and Asian Hospital in Alabang...Light physical activities also helps. I'm taking prodin 20mg and 1/4 rivotril every night. Once a month ang check up ko, and nsa process na ako ngaun ng gradual withdrawal ng meds. Un munang rivotril minsan thrice a week ko na lang iniinom...


Thanks Andang for the info. Sana tuloy-tuloy na yang recovery mo. God bless!



greyzhee said:


> hi to all, i have SAD too. 5 years na kong nahihirapan dahil dto. ilang beses na rin ako ngdrop-out from college hanggang sa sumuko na parents ko saken. hindi ko na po alam kung ano gagawin or kung sino makakatulong saken.Palagi lng akong nsa bahay at hindi lumalabas, minsan tlga nilalayo ko na sarili ko kahit sa family ko. Pakiramdam ko wla akong kayang gawin at useless lng na mabuhay.Do u think i should seek help from a psychologist na? =(


Hello Greyzhee. I believe 5 years is long enough for you to make a decision and seek professional help. You are here for a purpose...start searching and living for it!


----------



## koblags

Hi everyone...I stumble upon this site and to my amazement...may mga pinoy dito sa site...

I instantly registered... Please let me ask for your time and hear me out!

I have so many questions and anxiety in life....This started when I was in highschool pa (1994)..until now...I've been hiding all this...I have a wife and kid...

When I was still a little child I think I'm already "mahiyain", When I was in elementary, I try to fit in with the bullies, I befriend them and almost turned as one of them but not to the extent, kasi from time to time may pumapatol din sa akin na wala naman ako magawa...hindi ko nagantihan kasi takot ako sa away..

Well, I earned my cool and status sa school, I'm in a level that not everyone knows me but I know I am known to others...This continues up to Highschool, well Freshman was a bit a struggle since there are higher levels that can easily get on top of you. Sophomore was a bit giving me an ego boost since I signed up for varsity of a lil' known sport not basketball...and also having my first girlfriend/cheerer. She's really an ego boost especially when I'm playing...  I keep gaining friends not because I'm friendly but because I was one of the notorious student in school plus being a varsity player made you more well-known...I was in the notorious list for expulsion and somehow made me feel bad-***...

That time I felt so special...so popular... Junior year came, being this notoriously known on the entire school makes you some how feel like a star,I was actually elected officer in our class, imagine that! well being surround by B.I.'s would definitely make you experiment with everything....that includes drugs and alcohol...This things continues but we didn't exaggerate it, I mean abuse! Lunch break we would hit pot or meth...remember it was 1990's at that time, compared to now...Now is much worse

Senior year, this was so a devastating year for me...It was this year that I felt this Anxiety on me, As we grow and develop, we change...I was high on drugs, I was lively, We were on school, I didn't feel anything wrong until I saw myself literally in the mirror...It was like a rude awakening, seeing myself changed physically, I didn't like what I saw...maybe because of the drugs, bad habits...and everything....

From then on, I became so self-conscious...self-aware, hiding, destroyed, rebellious...I dont know what happen...

I have dropped out of college several times from different universities, I tried to comfort myself with drugs and alcohol once again, in and out of different relationships, a major international requirements was denied because my medical result came positive with substance abuse...until I realized none of this is really working and helping,My mom was really disappointed with me, I'd probably need to change my image and lifestyle...Well, I tried my best, I need to, I finished college but with so much effort to exert, because having this disorder is so hurtful, making you feel paranoid...

for a 3 year couse (TRIMESTER) I finished mine on 8...WOW! dropping on subject I felt I don't feel secure! 

I met my wife in college, she's one of the headturner in school, I don't mean to exaggerate but she does. Well, based on the fact that a group of CONIOS always trying to get her attention and all, some of the SC trying to convinced her to join some of the school groups. Faculty wants her to become a muse on some of the groups playing on the intrams....hmmm...well, I felt lucky somehow! she ends up with me....

I never tried to tell her I have some sort of a disorder, well I didn't know I have it since I don't know how to call it at that time...I just wanted to tell myself I'm self-conscious and paranoid. Well, everyone would notice how I am with them including my wife, I try to talk without looking at them...If I would I wouldn't last a minute staring back at them. She eventually gets it, but somehow it's hard for her to understand, we never actually talked about it, but I know we have this mutual understanding about it....until now...She only knows I'm mahiyain, don't like social events, I do not even go with her to meet her friends, my kid's event like baptism, birthdays was all a disaster but nevertheless, we have survived, well I survive! 

Hmmm...It's so hard...I'm really sorry my first post was such a long one...I would love to hear from most of you guys!

Thanked God I found this site!


I actually, been disconnected from this forum, I got back and luckily, I copy my typings before I did hit the post button....it's that LONG! hehehe!


----------



## Timcanpy

Ako rin! Hahaha... Nice to see Guys! Akalain mo akala ko nagiisa lang ako dito sa Pilipinas na may SAD associated with ANTs.

We're PERFECTLY THE SAME! After reading that long posts of yours. 
I'm actually a bully myself cause I hate being bullied!
But wala akong Drugs and Bad Habits, Alcoholism etc..., Porn meron  
Your lucky you already have a wife, I'm still looking for one to improve my condition.
The meaningful relationship scenario.

Meron ka rin bang Automatic Negative Thoughts gaya ko?


----------



## koblags

Hey man...glad we're on the same boat!

Whats Automatic Negative thoughts?

Is it like, before you go to an event, Automatically it gives you this negative thoughts? like you kept on asking yourself the "WHAT IF" questions?

What if they don't like me?
What if they laugh at me? etc.

Ganyan din kasi ako....I would set things on my mind first before I go...then I kept on asking myself "paano kung hindi nila gusto, etc" then if things don't turned out the way I picture it....Wow...Panic Attack, sweating, teary eyes, dry mouth, and you just wanted to faint or dissolve in thin air....


----------



## Timcanpy

Yup, Exactly like that! Where exactly the same!

Almost all people with SAD have ANTs.

Alam mo ba meron akong friends that I got in touched with, I was expecting to receive a call from them for notification for some event at kapag hindi sila nakapag make ng call to me I already thought they HATE me...

THE EVERYONE HATES ME thoughts..., Sobrang hirap e-shake off! Alam kong Irrational pero... You already know the feeling you just want to flee and run away from the crowd if the anxiety/panic attacks 

Dropped out din nga pala ko sa College, Alam mo yung feeling the excessive self-anxiousness and self-awareness, insecurities, anxieties etc... HINDI NA TAYO MAKAPAG FUNCTION NORMALLY AROUND OTHER PEOPLE! Sira na yung Concentration at Meditation natin kaya I understood you why it'd take 8yrs for you to finish your college.


----------



## chevlenz

Hi koblags and timcanpy! welcome to this thread...we're growing in numbers! i'm glad you two guys hit it off instantly. iba talaga pag alam mong naiintindihan ng kausap mo ang nararamdaman mo...have you both tried consulting a psychiatrist/psychologist about your problem?

@ koblags: hey, you have a talent in writing! it was a long post but not boring; it was in fact, entertaining! 

By the way, you can also check out the Pinoy SAD fb page...


----------



## Timcanpy

chevlenz said:


> Hi koblags and timcanpy! welcome to this thread...we're growing in numbers! i'm glad you two guys hit it off instantly. iba talaga pag alam mong naiintindihan ng kausap mo ang nararamdaman mo...have you both tried consulting a psychiatrist/psychologist about your problem?
> 
> @ koblags: hey, you have a talent in writing! it was a long post but not boring; it was in fact, entertaining!
> 
> By the way, you can also check out the Pinoy SAD fb page...


No, Puro self-help lang and so far so good, I'm the therapist of my own.
My Anti-Depressants are Banana's and Chamomile Tea! 
Absolutely no Prescription Drugs.


----------



## eldric08

Musta na mga pips? Dumarami ata tyo dito ha, nafefeel ko din ang struggle mo Koblags, parehas halos tyo ng pinagdaanan. Ako din nung time ng highschool ko at college puro droga at alcohol ako. hanggang one time nalaman ko na lang hindi na rin ako makalabas ng bahay at conscious na conscious sa sarili. Hirap tlga may ganitong disorder. Sa akin lang iaccept nyo na may ganyan kayo at luluwag ang pakiramdam nyo.


----------



## scaredtolive

I'm 1/4 filipino. My grandfather was from San Fernando. I've never been there but I've tasted the food. Pretty good.


----------



## floatingballoon

Hi guys,
I just came back from a Wedding Banquet/Reception. It went well. I had a good time. My anxiety is spiking a bit though. The maid of honor was supposed to (of course) make a speech, but she was really shy so she didn't. After some talk, the bridesmaids talked her into making a speech together with them. She did. Everyone was talking and wondering why she wouldn't do it since the bride is her sister. Understandable. Anyway, my point is that my sister's wedding is next year and I'm going the maid of honor together with my other sister. And just thinking about it is just ....reallyyyyy terrifying me.  I sometimes wish I was just one of the bridesmaids. Just seeing how everyone reacted to the speech situation today is adding more to my already anxious feeling about it. Hay. 

Came home from the event to do a mini celebration for my Dad's birthday and the only thing he asked of us was to do a Family Retreat. I've experienced this before and it was excessively exhausting and of course, more talking and group sharing. 

I feel like both are too much for me. Arghhh.


----------



## eldric08

*Di ka nag-iisa kapatid*

Musta kaibigan? Isipin mo na lang na hindi ka nag-iisa na nagkakaganyan. Dito sa forum na to marami tyo. Ganyan din ako nung una kong naranasan ang SAD. May tumabi nga lang sa akin dati pinagpapawisan na ko miski na sa aircon na. Ilang beses na rin ako napahiya dhil sa disorder na to. Mahirap din tlga minsan harapin ang takot. Ilang taon na ang nakalipas bgo ko nalaman na Anxiety pla tong skit kong to. Akala ko non maloloko rin ako dhil isip ako ng isip. hanggang sa pumunta na ko sa isang psychiatrist. Ang sabi nga anxiety ang sakit ko. Binigyan nya ko ng gamot ng pampakalma ng utak at pampawala ng kaba. Hanggang sa magkatrabaho ako. doon, doon na nawala yung ibang mga symptoms ko. yung pagpapawis pag may kumausap lang sa akin nawala, nabasan yung tamang hinala ko. marami ang pinagkaiba ngayon hindi tulad dati na para akong tanga na isip ng isip pagnasa maraming tao. dami ko rin narealized na mga bagay na hindi totoo. Kaya subukan mong komunsulta sa psychiatrist para maibsan yang nararamdaman mo.



Guinglain said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> Naghahanap ako ng forum na may SAD kaya napadpad ako dito. Matagal ko ng alam na may problema ako sa pag-cocomunicate. Nagsimula kong napansin nung highschool ako. Lagi akong nagpapanic kapag may mga group activities /speeches / role playing basta involved yung pagsasalita sa harapan ng maraming tao. Parang sasabog dibdib ko sa mga ganong okasyon. At dahil di ko makontrol yung emosyon ko para tuloy akong naiiyak, pero hindi naman ako umiiyak. Dito na ako naapektuhan ng masyado. Masakit talaga pag nakatingin ang maraming tao tapos may tumatawa. Minsan iniisip kong mamatay na sila.
> 
> Pagdating ko ng college mas nahirapan ako. Ibat-ibang tao kasi nakakasalamuha mo hindi tulad nung highschool pare-pareho classmate mo ng 4 years. Nahirapan akong makipagkwentuhan sa mga classmates ko at samahan mo pa ng mukhang iiyak talagang imposible. Nagkaroon din ako ng mga kaibigan, ngunit parang sa highschool parang mga acquaintance lang, yun bang kausap mo lang para di kau magmukhang out of place sa klase. 1st semester nagtransfer agad ako, gumawa pa ako ng mga anu anong reasons sa magulang ko para lumipat ng school. Pero kahit lumipat na ako ganon parin. Nagpapanic parin ako kapag nasa klase ako, pinagpapawisan kahit may aircon, di kayang makihalobilo, parang naiiyak kung minsan. Minsan naririnig kong tintawag nila akong SPECIAL CHILD o kaya naman may mga lumalapit makipagusap pero alam ko pagtritripan lang ako. Tiniis ko yun for 4 years eventually grumaduate ako, iniisp ko kasi yung parents ko, nadisappoint kasi sila sakin ng sobra nung lumipat ako at ayaw ko nang maulit yun.
> 
> Ngayon eto na ako, takot sa eye contact, nag-stutter kung minsan, pinagpapawisan parin kahit may aircon, at mukhang iiyak kapag nag-papanic tuwing may social interactions involving many people.
> 
> Medyo maluwag na dibdib ko dahil nailbas ko rin to, matagal ko nang dinadamdam to kahit papano naishare ko, although through text pwede na rin. I hope may mga mag-advice sakin, yong mga may pinagdaraanan din.


----------



## koblags

Hi Chevlenz and Hi everybody

I'm really happy to know that a site like this exist and that most of us pinoys also suffer from this disorder. And thank you for your compliments regarding my post...

And no, I haven't tried consulting a professional about this, I never had courage to do so nor telling my wife I have this....Worse, even telling my own family...I came from a family kasi that we don't have much but we try to work hard and prove that to everyone that we can...FIGHTER NGA daw ika nga....but mostly, the thinking is you have to do it, to show to everybody...there's this "everybody" factor...na dapat hindi ka WEAK..etc. and having this disorder is not an excuse for them making my situation even worst, they would think of me differently, parang may sayad ka since it's a brain related disorder...hay naku!

I have read the last post, and saw the sweating part even in aircon....EXACTLY LIKE ME! naluluha or can't make eye contact...WOW exactly like me...

And also, I just swiftly browse through the thread, I read that you were also an asthmatic person. well, me too, I'm also a sick child when I was still a toddler but I played with my cousins so that wouldn't be too hard for me interacting with other kid in the street since I just mimic everything my cousins do...hehehe!


Just this weekend, my sister-in-law have guest in the house, well, I was outside doing some DIY weekend work, and a guest arrive together with a neighbor I knew...We were introduced, and after saying Hi's, out of the blue I said "Ingat" when in fact the girl just arrived and about to enter the house....I said to myself "WTF!" kakahiya! WOW! and I knew she gave me this weird face glance like "HUH?!(kadiri)"...


----------



## koblags

add ko lang, what do you usually think when in a social situation like, anung nagpapa-calm sa inyo? or anu iisipin nyo para hindi nyo ma feel yung insecurities?


----------



## chevlenz

koblags said:


> Hi Chevlenz and Hi everybody
> 
> I'm really happy to know that a site like this exist and that most of us pinoys also suffer from this disorder. And thank you for your compliments regarding my post...
> 
> And no, I haven't tried consulting a professional about this, I never had courage to do so nor telling my wife I have this....Worse, even telling my own family...I came from a family kasi that we don't have much but we try to work hard and prove that to everyone that we can...FIGHTER NGA daw ika nga....but mostly, the thinking is you have to do it, to show to everybody...there's this "everybody" factor...na dapat hindi ka WEAK..etc. and having this disorder is not an excuse for them making my situation even worst, they would think of me differently, parang may sayad ka since it's a brain related disorder...hay naku!
> 
> I have read the last post, and saw the sweating part even in aircon....EXACTLY LIKE ME! naluluha or can't make eye contact...WOW exactly like me...
> 
> And also, I just swiftly browse through the thread, I read that you were also an asthmatic person. well, me too, I'm also a sick child when I was still a toddler but I played with my cousins so that wouldn't be too hard for me interacting with other kid in the street since I just mimic everything my cousins do...hehehe!
> 
> Just this weekend, my sister-in-law have guest in the house, well, I was outside doing some DIY weekend work, and a guest arrive together with a neighbor I knew...We were introduced, and after saying Hi's, out of the blue I said "Ingat" when in fact the girl just arrived and about to enter the house....I said to myself "WTF!" kakahiya! WOW! and I knew she gave me this weird face glance like "HUH?!(kadiri)"...


Hahaha. I really enjoyed reading your post koblags... as in, the way you described it, i could picture out the girl's expression in my mind. :huh seriously, nung di ko pa alam kung ano tong problema ko, self-affirmations and breathing exercises ang pangtawid ko sa sa mga social functions. lahat ng energy ko napupunta doon sa pagpakalma ko sa sarili to appear calm and composed in front of people...kaya di rin halata ng mga kakilala ko at di rin alam ng family ko before kung ano ang pinagdadaanan ko everytime may okasyon. Pero nakakatulong talaga sa akin ngayon ang gamot na iniinom ko para magkaroon ako ng lakas ng loob at kumpyansa sa sarili.


----------



## chevlenz

*Panic disorder: The Absent Self*

Hi guys. Just want to share with you a very informative audio of Dr. John Deri discussing the psychological and pharmacological approaches to the treatment of panic disorder...

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/healthy-mind-body/2011/04/07/panic-disorder-the-absent-self

In another audio, Dr. Deri discussed depression from multiple perspectives: biological, psychological, social and spiritual.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/healthy-mind-body/2011/03/17/depresssion-a-holistic-approach

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ic-approach#.TiURrUkRfNQ.facebook&h=9AQBw0sxe


----------



## koblags

Hi, chevlenz...

I just hope I could get the courage you guys have to get checked...I feel I really need the prescription....

Would you say, it's expensive to get professional help? how about the meds? can you PM me how much would it cost me and which doctor you recommend...I need to hide this expense kasi, my wife would somehow get this hint I might be spending on something...

Also, Do you guys often compare yourself to others? and do you guys try to wander in the mall by yourself and saw some items that's are on sale but didn't have the courage to ask around coz of the fear of getting round-up by sales person? I hate sales person that surrounds you even if you're just looking around.


----------



## Panicky

*Seeing a psychiatrist*

I've been suffering from anxiety attacks for 2 years. Sick and tired of it, I finally heeded my friend's advice and went to see a psychiatrist he referred. I thin that was the best decision I ever made to take full control of the situation.

He started me with 1/4 Rivotril every morning. He only increased the dosage once for about a month (1/4 in the am and another 1/4 in the pm) when he sensed that I was really stressed-out (the cause of my anxiety attacks). I'm still on medication (1/4 a day) but I only take it whenever I feel like it (which is about 3-4/week only). I hardly get attacks anymore and with his counseling, I've been able to pinpoint the causes.

If you feel you need some psychiatric counseling, don't hesitate. We are not loonies and going to a psychiatrist and/or taking medication under the guidance of a psychiatrist won't make you one.


----------



## chevlenz

Thanks for sharing that, Panicky. Well said!


----------



## future idiot

Hi. I have SAD since highschool. To the point na para na talaga akong special child. I need treatment but have no idea where to have it or who could help me here in the Phil. I live in Tarlac City.

Now I have found a job as an aircraft mechanic(but surely no one would want to know that a fellow with a mental disorder have fixed their plane)

Please help! I need some info. San po ako pwedeng makahanap ng mga skilled na pyschotherapist that could help me in Manila or in the Region III area. Lalo na po yung marunong sa CBT? Salamat po.


----------



## future idiot

And of course, I need to know how much the therapy for SAD is going to cost, as well as the Medications.


----------



## niceone1989

future idiot said:


> Hi. I have SAD since highschool. To the point na para na talaga akong special child. I need treatment but have no idea where to have it or who could help me here in the Phil. I live in Tarlac City.
> 
> Now I have found a job as an aircraft mechanic(but surely no one would want to know that a fellow with a mental disorder have fixed their plane)
> 
> Please help! I need some info. San po ako pwedeng makahanap ng mga skilled na pyschotherapist that could help me in Manila or in the Region III area. Lalo na po yung marunong sa CBT? Salamat po.


Kay Dr. Randy Dellosa ako nagpaconsult. Okay nman sya. Parang friend ko lang ang kausap ko. For sure bibigyan ka nya ng medication and then explain nya yung mga pwede pang alternatives to lessen ur anxiety. Kung CBT, may mga audio and handout na available sa net to download. meron ako, pwede ko isend sayo. very effective daw yun, nga lang gradual ung process.


----------



## niceone1989

Hi! guys Sali kayo sa facebook group. pinoy social anxiety disorder. search nyo lang.


----------



## koblags

I scored 84 on the Social Phobia test....

Not a good sign...(SEVERE)


----------



## chevlenz

*Join us!*



koblags said:


> I scored 84 on the Social Phobia test....
> 
> Not a good sign...(SEVERE)


Sama ka na sa group therapy namin koblags! It was fun to have an experiential learning.


----------



## koblags

Thanks chev for the invite, but I'm really too scared still....I might be needing a jackhammer to break my shell

Does anybody notice this thread is fired-up...look at the views!


----------



## chevlenz

@sersesat: Thanks for pointing that out... it would be nice for us Pinoys to extend our welcome to scaredtolive knowing he acknowledged a part of him is Filipino. If you'll read his message in my visitor's page, he even remembered a birthday song in Tagalog taught by his grandfather.

And that's a brilliant suggestion you have there for floatingballoon.

@floatingballoon: I knew that feeling too well... not because I was the maid of honor...but think about how I felt as the bride!

@koblags: Yes! This surely is the most viewed thread in all support groups at SA forum!


----------



## clockwork orange

I feel the same way after i read most of the post.
I tried a consulting a psychiatrist and ask him about my personality he told me that theres nothing wrong with me. i have trouble connecting or fitting in with people
its really hard to deal with this. im looking for a support group that feels the same way so we can help each other out. kahit through chat lang for starters


----------



## Timcanpy

clockwork orange said:


> I feel the same way after i read most of the post.
> I tried a consulting a psychiatrist and ask him about my personality he told me that theres nothing wrong with me. i have trouble connecting or fitting in with people
> its really hard to deal with this. im looking for a support group that feels the same way so we can help each other out. kahit through chat lang for starters


You need to find a different/another Psych. to treat you, Avoid those who aren't even trying to understand you.

For people like us with SA its either self-treatment or with a Psych. & Therapist.


----------



## koblags

Hi clockwork orange....


----------



## clockwork orange

Timcanpy said:


> You need to find a different/another Psych. to treat you, Avoid those who aren't even trying to understand you.
> 
> For people like us with SA its either self-treatment or with a Psych. & Therapist.


thanks for the advice sir



koblags said:


> Hi clockwork orange....


hi koblags


----------



## Tinavoid

Yes, a Filipino group! I'm Filipino too : D! Hello, everyone!


----------



## chevlenz

*hi!*



GentleFacade said:


> Yes, a Filipino group! I'm Filipino too : D! Hello, everyone!


Hi GentleFacade! Welcome to this thread...Kamusta ka? :wel


----------



## remil

Bago lang ako dito,anong meds kaya ang pinaka effective sa social anxiety disorder,thanks.


----------



## koblags

@remil

I think you need to get checked first which I cannot do as of now


----------



## eldric08

Dami naka-online a.


----------



## koblags

oo nga eh


----------



## niceone1989

Hi! people!


----------



## remil

hi niceone 1989,pwede ko bang malaman kung papano ko madadownload ung cbt audio dito sa computer,kasi wala naman akong pera para magpaconsult sa theraphyst,pabor naman.thanks.


----------



## remil

good pm sa inyong lahat..


----------



## koblags

@ remil

Feel free to say your condition...it'll be very helpful to both Us and you


----------



## remil

koblags,papano mo naoovercome ang SA mo,pwede mo bang ishare ang nalalaman mo sa pag iwas sa SA.


----------



## koblags

I'm still struggling with it..mahirap


----------



## remil

ganun b,kasi ako nung last three monts,tumigil ako ng pagpunta ng psychiatrist,kasi ung gamot na iniinum ko nawalan n ng bisa,at tska kasi tingin ko ung psychiatryst ko,hindi nya siniseryoso ung pagkunsukunsulta ko sa kanya,government hospital lng kc un,ngayon,hindi ko na alam kong papano ako gagaling.


----------



## koblags

buti ka nag pa consult ka na, Ako wala pa....

As all the other's are saying, try a more recommended doctor, try to send a message to chevlenz...She knows a doctor....


----------



## remil

dito kasi samen sa batangas,may hospital na libre ang gamutan,un nga lang,bibigyan ka lang ng reseta at ikaw na ang bahala sa pambili mo ng gamot


----------



## remil

8 years na akong meron SA,pero eto pa rin ako,surviving,ganun nga yata talaga kapag meron kang goal sa buhay,hindi ka basta basta bibigay sa problem.


----------



## koblags

well, if you're looking for a more effective doctor you really need to somehow spend a little more...Alam mo naman sa Pinas, pag government offices walang ka kwenta kwenta....

And I know, medicines are at your own expense...they wouldn't bother to give you that for free since it cost a lot


----------



## koblags

remil said:


> 8 years na akong meron SA,pero eto pa rin ako,surviving,ganun nga yata talaga kapag meron kang goal sa buhay,hindi ka basta basta bibigay sa problem.


Try to back-read this thread...mababasa mo buhay ko hehehe:no


----------



## niceone1989

remil said:


> hi niceone 1989,pwede ko bang malaman kung papano ko madadownload ung cbt audio dito sa computer,kasi wala naman akong pera para magpaconsult sa theraphyst,pabor naman.thanks.


Download ka muna ng torrent. then punta ka isohunt.com. search mo yung overcoming social anxiety by dr. thomas a. richards. download mo thru torrent. may handout din yan. hindi ko sure kung dyan ko rin nakita. search mo nlang. kung hindi mo nakita. bigay ko sayo thru email.


----------



## happyman2011

^ mga tol,
copyrighted pa rin naman yung audiobook na sinasabi nyo, baka masita tayo ng moderator dito. sa pm nyo na lang padaanin ang inyong transaksyon.


----------



## happyman2011

floatingballoon said:


> Hi guys,
> I just came back from a Wedding Banquet/Reception. It went well. I had a good time. My anxiety is spiking a bit though. The maid of honor was supposed to (of course) make a speech, but she was really shy so she didn't. After some talk, the bridesmaids talked her into making a speech together with them. She did. Everyone was talking and wondering why she wouldn't do it since the bride is her sister. Understandable. Anyway, my point is that my sister's wedding is next year and I'm going the maid of honor together with my other sister. And just thinking about it is just ....reallyyyyy terrifying me.  I sometimes wish I was just one of the bridesmaids. Just seeing how everyone reacted to the speech situation today is adding more to my already anxious feeling about it. Hay.
> 
> Came home from the event to do a mini celebration for my Dad's birthday and the only thing he asked of us was to do a Family Retreat. I've experienced this before and it was excessively exhausting and of course, more talking and group sharing.
> 
> I feel like both are too much for me. Arghhh.


next year pa naman yan, you have lots of time to compose your speech and to practice.
isipin mo lang parati, its your sister, kaya gagawin mong okey to the best of your ability ang speech mo.


----------



## remil

thanks niceone,susubukan kong hanapin,thanks.


----------



## niceone1989

happyman2011 said:


> ^ mga tol,
> copyrighted pa rin naman yung audiobook na sinasabi nyo, baka masita tayo ng moderator dito. sa pm nyo na lang padaanin ang inyong transaksyon.


Sorry po.:no peace


----------



## remil

niceone,eto nga pla ung email ad ko,[email protected],pavor nman dun sa cnasabi mo saken na audio na meron ka.thanks.godbless.


----------



## remil

niceone,eto nga pla ung email ad ko,[email protected],pavor nman dun sa cnasabi mo saken na audio na meron ka,pashare nman nun,thanks.godbless.


----------



## remil

happyman,sory din,hndi ko kasi alam na bawal un.


----------



## niceone1989

remil said:


> happyman,sory din,hndi ko kasi alam na bawal un.


Okay. I'll send it to you per batch. pakidownload nlang agad kung may nareceive madaali kasing magexpire ung files. Thanks.


----------



## koblags

Hi, anybody knows a psychiatrist from St. Lukes?


----------



## happyman2011

niceone1989 said:


> Sorry po.:no peace





remil said:


> happyman,sory din,hndi ko kasi alam na bawal un.


hehe, anong sorry, wala yun, naisip ko lang, di naman nakakaintindi ng tagalog ang mod dito, di rin naman nya malalaman yun, hehe.

kahit magmurahan pa tayo dito di nya malalaman, haha.

anyways, di naman talaga bawal, nakikita ko sa ibang thread sa site na ito, nagsi-share din yung iba, ang sa akin lang, intellectual property nung dr richards yung material, unfair naman sa kanya kung ipinamamahagi ng wala siyang permission or di nanggaling sa normal na paraan.


----------



## chevlenz

*Anyone interested?*

The 2nd group therapy session of GREAT (Growth and Recovery Enhancement for Anxious Thinkers) will be on August 12, 2011, 12:30-2:00pm at Dr. Randy Dellosa Wellness Clinic. Anybody interested to join us, just send me a message in this site or in my fb account before August 10, 2011.


----------



## clockwork orange

Where do you guys chat? If anyone interested to chat pls PM me your yahoo messenger


----------



## remil

niceone,kasi may naghack yata ng facebook account ko,eto na cguro ung valid email ad ko,[email protected],thanks ulit sa concern mo saken,,balang araw matutulungan din kita.thanks.
kapatid,magpost ka lang dito ng problema,bka maktulong din ako sayo.godbless.


----------



## future idiot

niceone1989 said:


> Kay Dr. Randy Dellosa ako nagpaconsult. Okay nman sya. Parang friend ko lang ang kausap ko. For sure bibigyan ka nya ng medication and then explain nya yung mga pwede pang alternatives to lessen ur anxiety. Kung CBT, may mga audio and handout na available sa net to download. meron ako, pwede ko isend sayo. very effective daw yun, nga lang gradual ung process.


Thanks! Please paki send po saakin yung mga audio and handouts ng CBT or paki post yung link kung saan ko maddownload.

Kung issend niyo po, pano ko po kaya makukuha? :yes


----------



## remil

kumusta na kayong lahat,,ano na po ang balita?


----------



## future idiot

eto po email ko, [email protected]. paki send din po sakin niceone1989. Thanks!


----------



## niceone1989

future idiot said:


> eto po email ko, [email protected]. paki send din po sakin niceone1989. Thanks!


Naisend ko na ung first batch sa mga nagbigay sa akin ng email. pero parang wla pang nagdodownload. paki download nlang agad within 5 days lang kasi expired na. Ok. cge send ko. message nyo lang ako just incase wla kayong natanggap. Awww! expired na ata. ulitin ko nlang.


----------



## niceone1989

Nga pla, Sorry! ngayon ko lang kasi uli nabuksan yung forum na ito.


----------



## Amocholes

*Reminder: Please do not post links for the illegal download of copyrighted materials*


----------



## niceone1989

Ayan, naseta ako! message nyo nlang ako sa fb.


----------



## kulasa

May warning na from Super Moderator


----------



## niceone1989

Hello People!


----------



## future idiot

niceone1989 said:


> Naisend ko na ung first batch sa mga nagbigay sa akin ng email. pero parang wla pang nagdodownload. paki download nlang agad within 5 days lang kasi expired na. Ok. cge send ko. message nyo lang ako just incase wla kayong natanggap. Awww! expired na ata. ulitin ko nlang.


sige po, check ko email ko  thanks!


----------



## chevlenz

*A challenge to break free*

Guys, this is my last call for those who would like to join our group therapy. I really hope you wouldn't let this chance pass.

The first time I discovered the SAS forum (just after my first doctor gave a name to what was happening to me that pushed me to depression), there were 183 posts on this thread. That's when I realized that a lot of people out there have been carrying the same burden as I had since childhood. I also found out that since the thread started out in 2008, these socially anxious members have been looking for support groups in the Philippines and found none; they have been hoping to form a support group, but for some reasons haven't formed one. I resolved to seek treatment for social anxiety disorder for my own healing and for these people.

After a month of medical treatment with my first doctor, I experienced memory lapses. At that time I was busy searching the internet for other alternatives to medical treatment. That's when I came across the webpage of Dr. Randy Dellosa, a psychiatrist/psychologist who wrote in his blog about social phobia or social anxiety disorder in the Philippines. I got interested when I read his blog post because what he wrote there was true in my case. However, I was also apprehensive at first since considering his expertise and his fame as celebrity shrink, I was expecting a higher consultation fee. Much to my surprise and delight, his fee is even lower than what my first doctor charges.

After my first meeting with Doc Randy, I told him I hope he could help more people with SAD. His reply was, "I have a feeling, you will do the same. That may be the purpose why you're here." I said, "I saw this thread in the internet, many people are looking for support groups. Maybe we could form one under your supervision." He was supportive of the idea but warned me that by nature, people with SAD would like to join a support group but seldom attend the group sessions. He said 3 or 4 people will do.

On our second meeting, I told him I have already introduced him to the SAS group. That's when I made my first post here #216. After a month, we were able to form a group called Growth and Recovery Enhancement for Anxious Thinkers (GREAT) and had our first group session with only four people in attendance. Nevertheless, with the guidance of a competent psychotherapist, we found it such an enlightening and worthwhile experience. Something I wish I could share with you, guys.

This is already post #362, my 44th post; which by the way equals my age. More SAD members have come out and discovered this thread. Being I think the eldest among you, I consider it my calling to help you out; knowing how it feels having this disorder for the longest time. I wouldn't want you to reach my age and still feel anxious in dealing with social situations. Had I known before, there's treatment for this, I wouldn't have carried this burden for too long. But you who are more fortunate to know about SAD earlier in life, what is keeping you from seeking treatment and joining a support group? 

If we want to get out from our own imaginary prison, then we must make an effort to use the key to our own freedom. I hope you do it soon before you lose the key.


----------



## chevlenz

For those who have expressed their intention to join the group therapy, welcome to the GREAT group! However, I am still waiting for you to add me as friend at fb so I can add you to the group. Then you can view our group's page and confirm your presence in the 2nd group therapy session on August 12 at the event section. The deadline for confirmation is August 10, 2011. 

You can make dummy account as most of us did if you want to keep your privacy and also for practical reasons, so that it becomes exclusive for SAD concerns.


----------



## chevlenz

*Great!*

Great news guys! The Philippines group is already added in the SAS list of therapy and support groups. Check it out here!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...anxious-thinkers-great-137266/#post1059207120

:group


----------



## Guinglain

anu ba ginawa nio sa therapy session nio chevlenz. group sharing ba? kwento mo buong buhay mo? parang mahirap gawin...


----------



## chevlenz

Guinglain said:


> anu ba ginawa nio sa therapy session nio chevlenz. group sharing ba? kwento mo buong buhay mo? parang mahirap gawin...


Check mo yung link for the group site below, nandun yong mga sagot sa tanong mo...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...anxious-thinkers-great-137266/#post1059207120


----------



## chevlenz

if you have other questions or comments regarding the group therapy session, i'll appreciate it if you post it in the GREAT page following the above-given link.


----------



## ariadnespins

I have a health card, does he accept them?  P1.5k is too steep for me.


----------



## littledarkroom

hello po mga fellow pinoys... im looking po for a support group for the abused sa philippines,,, victim po ako ng isang psychopath,,, i was in an abusive realtionship po that went on for seven months,,, i've been battling depression po for more than a year now pagkatapos ako idiscard ng abuser ko ,,,hindi pa ako ngpaconsult sa psychiatrist pero may doctor na ngreseta sa akin ng anti depressant,,nakita nya kasi yung mga slashes ko nung ngpacheck up ako sa kanya,,, andami ko kasi sakit noong nadepress ako,,, anyone here po na victim ng narcissist?? i'll be glad to hear from you...

thank you,,,God bless evryone...


----------



## kulasa

littledarkroom said:


> hello po mga fellow pinoys... im looking po for a support group for the abused sa philippines,,, victim po ako ng isang psychopath,,, i was in an abusive realtionship po that went on for seven months,,, i've been battling depression po for more than a year now pagkatapos ako idiscard ng abuser ko ,,,hindi pa ako ngpaconsult sa psychiatrist pero may doctor na ngreseta sa akin ng anti depressant,,nakita nya kasi yung mga slashes ko nung ngpacheck up ako sa kanya,,, andami ko kasi sakit noong nadepress ako,,, anyone here po na victim ng narcissist?? i'll be glad to hear from you...
> 
> thank you,,,God bless evryone...


Hi! I do not know any support group for your particular case. Subukan mo magpatingin sa psychiatrist o psychologist, baka may alam silang support group.


----------



## floatingballoon

littledarkroom said:


> hello po mga fellow pinoys... im looking po for a support group for the abused sa philippines,,, victim po ako ng isang psychopath,,, i was in an abusive realtionship po that went on for seven months,,, i've been battling depression po for more than a year now pagkatapos ako idiscard ng abuser ko ,,,hindi pa ako ngpaconsult sa psychiatrist pero may doctor na ngreseta sa akin ng anti depressant,,nakita nya kasi yung mga slashes ko nung ngpacheck up ako sa kanya,,, andami ko kasi sakit noong nadepress ako,,, anyone here po na victim ng narcissist?? i'll be glad to hear from you...
> 
> thank you,,,God bless evryone...


Sorry to hear that u've been through an abusive relationship. There are just people in this world that are ...:no . I won't be of any use, but I hope u get someone who can really talk/help u through it all.


----------



## littledarkroom

thank you po kulasa and floatingbaloon,, .mahirap po maging victim ng mental abuse dahil halos wala po ebidensya at halos walang magawa kundi ipag pasa Dyos na lang ang lahat,,, member na po ako ng isang church community bago pa nangyari sakin ito,,, dito na lang ako kumukuha ng suporta spiritually,, at syempre sa Panginoong Dyos,, salamat po sa mga suggestions ninyo,,, alam ko po kasi na mahal mgpa konsulta sa psychiatrist kaya di ko pa tinatry,,,
Thank you po mga sis and God Bless!!!


----------



## chevlenz

Guys, i have created a new e-group Pinoy Anxious Thinkers (PAT) for all Pinoys, not just for GREAT members to share their SAD experiences at this link:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/pinoy-anxious-thinkers-pat/

PAT is a social support group, not a therapy group, so any Pinoy can join. care to join us? sometimes, a simple PAT would go a long way to encourage someone to go on with life...


----------



## Unwell

*hi guys!*

Hi im from phil. too, I just wanna ask you guys, how will you know if i have anxiety? and does it really affects in our abdominal part? because I having problems in my abdomen. im constipated,too much gas and discomfort, ive noticed that when I worry too much the discomfort and gas getting worse. Its been for 4years now, im shy to go to work.please need your help.


----------



## Paulo

Unwell said:


> Hi im from phil. too, I just wanna ask you guys, how will you know if i have anxiety? and does it really affects in our abdominal part? because I having problems in my abdomen. im constipated,too much gas and discomfort, ive noticed that when I worry too much the discomfort and gas getting worse. Its been for 4years now, im shy to go to work.please need your help.


Can be sign of multiple things, you need to get checked.

Stress can trigger those things.

pa check mo yan.... normal is yung buttergly stomach feeling.... pero nde constipation or bloating.... 

Goodluck!


----------



## future idiot

http://randydellosa.blogspot.com/2009/09/cognitive-behavioral-therapy-cbt-in.html

Now that's more like it


----------



## floatingballoon

Great site.


----------



## ifeellonely

Guys, where can I join?


----------



## floatingballoon

Where'd everyone go? Hope somewhere better.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## social phobiatic

hindi ko alam na may ganito pa lang site. hindi ko alam na social anxiety pala yung nangyayari sa akin akala ko nung una mahiyain lang ako pera hindi lang yun eh. tapos nung nalaman ko na social anxiety pala tawag dun, nag search naman ako kung meron din bang mga pilipino na may social anxiety o ako lang yung nag-iisang may social anxiety sa buong Pilipinas. tapos nakita ko to, nag join na ko. wala gusto ko lang mag kwento.


----------



## social phobiatic

i also joined socialphobiaworld.com
meron bang fb account filipino social anxiety???


----------



## mgroxas19

worth it po ba mag spend ng 1.5k sa group session, honestly ang bigat gumastos...wala akong work...3 years na ko nag susuffer nahihiya na ko sa parents ko..wala po bang free group discussion about anxiety who can help those unfortunate ones...


----------



## rogervelascojr

Good morning!
I am Roger Velasco. I have Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and currently building a Yahoo Groups for people with OCD or other anxiety disorders. Can you please help me build our group for Filipinos? This yahoo group will be an avenue for sharing our own struggles and triumphs, a haven when we feel alone, and a source of inspiration and hope for healing. By the way, I am a medical student so I will do my best to share what I know up to this point as a student about this disease. Please do reply. You can reach me at [email protected] or at 09062533087. Let's work together in making our journey a lighter and more hopeful one.


----------



## DoubleBlackSage

I hope we can help each other here guys,im just new here but ive joined 2 online community for Social Anxiety already.You can also email chevlenz,They just had a session last march,just sharing,as for me pinagiisipan k p d ksi ako nkaabot and I have personal concerns


----------



## rogervelascojr

Please do keep touch.  My contact email is above. 

Roger


----------



## rogervelascojr

Good afternoon! the pinoy mental health yahoo groups is now online. please search for "pinoymentalhealth" at www.yahoogroups.com or send an emaill to [email protected] so i can add you.


----------



## melacervantes

wow am i glad to have found this thread. im going to schedule an appointment with dr. randy next week, probably on the weekend. i have such high hopes that things will get better for me, and be able to function as a mother and a wife like i used to. 

also, i took the test, apparently i have marked social anxiety. 

hoping this support group will help me along the way..c:


----------



## katsidis

*xbrokendoll*



xbrokendoll said:


> hi i live in philippines too. and i have severe social anxiety. i have friends but i don't think they would be open-minded if i tell them anything.


it's really sad to hav this kind of prblem coz its so hard to find someone who's willing to listen and understands. i'm trying to cntct sme of the sas members coz i wnt to form a group...somebody must initiate so that we can get the help that we"re longing for. we do really need each other, and if we did that we can help others too


----------



## katsidis

*anxiety support*



melacervantes said:


> wow am i glad to have found this thread. im going to schedule an appointment with dr. randy next week, probably on the weekend. i have such high hopes that things will get better for me, and be able to function as a mother and a wife like i used to.
> 
> also, i took the test, apparently i have marked social anxiety.
> 
> hoping this support group will help me along the way..c:


hi, i'm planning to form a group so that we can help each other out. we need to do this, our own self is our only hope and we need to go on side by side to help ourselves and others too


----------



## melacervantes

katsidis said:


> hi, i'm planning to form a group so that we can help each other out. we need to do this, our own self is our only hope and we need to go on side by side to help ourselves and others too


that is so true!! not everybody understands what its like for us. im so looking forward to seeing dr. randy soon. maybe its the post partum depression, but it seems like going out to buy groceries or do any errand by myself seems like a hard task. im not sure where its coming from but it seems scary.

about the support group, i would love some help, and be able to help as well. altho im not very comfortable meeting other people as of yet. maybe online if possible?

it feels so good to know other people have this problem. now i dont feel so abnormal anymore.c:


----------



## dyingtolive

ang dami nyo! nahiya na ako! lol


----------



## Chibiluv6

Hi! what's up I'm Filipino. Use to have an account on a website called socialphobiaworld. My old user name was sillyrabbit231


----------



## dyingtolive

hi guys!  dami nyong pinoy pero parang hindi din active lahat, medyo napapadaan lang

anyway, kamusta na kayo


----------



## mariel

good evening po, thanks i have found this site, matagal na din ako look ng ganitong group. ganyan din problem ko. i felt this agoraphobia since when i was in high school. i hope personally we are gonna have organization. thanks


----------



## mariel

may chance pa po ba ma resolve ang agoraphobia? this is my great problem i guess. it makes me feel sad everytime i think na wala kong lakas ng loob katulad ng confidence ng friends ko.. i always feel down.


----------



## mariel

dito po ba sa philippines may org. for us suffering agoraphobia? thanks


----------



## dyingtolive

hi mariel, meron parang support group dito check out mo http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...or-anxious-thinkers-great-137266/index10.html


----------



## mariel

thanks dyingtolive.


----------



## melacervantes

i went to doc randy last tuesday. i have anxiety and depression. he told me to take these antidepressants but i prefer to take the natural ones na muna. like the fish oil and ginkgo. i think theyv helped.

i think im getting better. but i think id be much better if i do go out of the house and meet new people. i dont know why but iv been getting anxiety attacks with just the thought of going out of my room.

can anybody meet up with me? i mean smone who has this problem too. maybe i can learn too. i have to bring my 1yr old son though.

hope to receive a reply soon. just send me an email [email protected]


----------



## mariel

its school days na naman. bother ako everytime i was thinking in public. i was so nervous. its okay sna ma-tense but shaking my hands is not good, obvious kasi pag too much tense. lalo na in front of my classmates. poor!! nawawalan ako ng trust to myself. honestly naiinggit ako sa iba. dont know how to find myself 
i thought ako lng ang nakaka-experience nito, im so glad that i found this site.

i just want to make friends with you guys. im hoping to be part of your group. and i also want to attend group therapy. thanks


----------



## melacervantes

mariel said:


> its school days na naman. bother ako everytime i was thinking in public. i was so nervous. its okay sna ma-tense but shaking my hands is not good, obvious kasi pag too much tense. lalo na in front of my classmates. poor!! nawawalan ako ng trust to myself. honestly naiinggit ako sa iba. dont know how to find myself
> i thought ako lng ang nakaka-experience nito, im so glad that i found this site.
> 
> i just want to make friends with you guys. im hoping to be part of your group. and i also want to attend group therapy. thanks


oo nga eh kahit alam mong nilalabanan mo ung anxious feeling para ndi halata, minsan hindi gumagana. 
wala pa kong group, wala pa kc nagrereply dto who can meet up. i think its best if people like us try to meet kc tau tau lng nagkakaintindihan eh. can u email me [email protected]


----------



## mariel

oo nga e, sobrang hirap. affected ako sobra.


----------



## happyman2011

hello sa lahat

ngayon lang ulet ako nakabisita dito.

good news, okey na ako :clap:yes


may mga natitira pa rin konti anxiety, mga personal na bagay na kailangan harapin.

pero okey na, functional human being na ulet ako, hehe.


----------



## happyman2011

hello floatingballoon,

musta ka na?

ano na balita sa doctor mo.


----------



## Humvee

*Willing to listen*

Hello everyone.

My name is Mick. I am a 40 years old. I have struggling with manic depression and anxiety for about 15 years now. I have seen numerous doctors and been on different kinds of medication but it was only about two years ago that I consider myself to have been stabilized with the proper mix of therapy and medication.

My anxiety case is complex because it has diversified into medical anxiety, agoraphobia, social anxiety, etc. Now that I consider myself stable, I am willing to listen to those who are still struggling and maybe share of the things that I've learned from my ordeal. I am willing to take calls if you need someone to talk to. Since I just can't post my number here, send me a private message if you wish to talk and then I'll send you my home number in return.

I am trying to organize a meetup group on Meetup.com although I don't want to launch it yet because I don't think I am ready to keep up with the responsibilities on a regular basis. I will post it here when I am finally able to launch it.


----------



## OutOfTune

Hi people. I think I have Bipolar 2. I have no support system so I Have been dealing with my depression modes alone. I haven't consulted a shrink yet but I think I need to as the depression attacks are longer and are worse. I resigned from my job 6 months ago and I spiraled down since then. Is there any help I can get? My friends don't seem to hear my cry for help.


----------



## simian4455

OutOfTune said:


> Hi people. I think I have Bipolar 2. I have no support system so I Have been dealing with my depression modes alone. I haven't consulted a shrink yet but I think I need to as the depression attacks are longer and are worse. I resigned from my job 6 months ago and I spiraled down since then. Is there any help I can get? My friends don't seem to hear my cry for help.


I don't if this will work for you, but I was once very depressed until I started taking St John's Wort. It is an over-the-counter supplement that is known to treat mild depression.

Give it a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## ang

*Hi*

Hello, I'm Filipino too, but I live in the US. My parents grew up in the Phillipines and I've visited a few times. I too have been suffering from social anxiety, I've been seriously shy and anxious my whole life. I haven't worked in eight months and even when I did, anxiety got in the way. I think my family and others have a hard time understanding me. My husband is my best friend but I don't think he understands fully how hard it is for me. Good to see other Filipinos going through similar problems and that we're not alone. Hope we can hang in there and that life will get better!


----------



## melacervantes

Humvee said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is Mick. I am a 40 years old. I have struggling with manic depression and anxiety for about 15 years now. I have seen numerous doctors and been on different kinds of medication but it was only about two years ago that I consider myself to have been stabilized with the proper mix of therapy and medication.
> 
> My anxiety case is complex because it has diversified into medical anxiety, agoraphobia, social anxiety, etc. Now that I consider myself stable, I am willing to listen to those who are still struggling and maybe share of the things that I've learned from my ordeal. I am willing to take calls if you need someone to talk to. Since I just can't post my number here, send me a private message if you wish to talk and then I'll send you my home number in return.
> 
> I am trying to organize a meetup group on Meetup.com although I don't want to launch it yet because I don't think I am ready to keep up with the responsibilities on a regular basis. I will post it here when I am finally able to launch it.


hey everyone. i was able to be in contact with this guy, mick. he has been a great friend for only over a week. sadly, he passed away yesterday morning, probably succumbing to lupus, which he told me he had. his sister just found my number in his phone and told me that afternoon.

a really really great guy. he wasn't afraid to reach out to people.

"i've come to a point where i'm not ashamed of my condition any longer because i feel i've worked hard enough to put myself into recovery. i'm actually setting up a blog to write openly about anxiety and manic depression."

gone too soon. rest in peace, mick.. thanks for everything.


----------



## melacervantes

ang said:


> Hello, I'm Filipino too, but I live in the US. My parents grew up in the Phillipines and I've visited a few times. I too have been suffering from social anxiety, I've been seriously shy and anxious my whole life. I haven't worked in eight months and even when I did, anxiety got in the way. I think my family and others have a hard time understanding me. My husband is my best friend but I don't think he understands fully how hard it is for me. Good to see other Filipinos going through similar problems and that we're not alone. Hope we can hang in there and that life will get better!


hi! im going thru the exact same thing. my husband is incredibly supportive, but he dsnt know exactly how to help me. i hav this friend now, who i met here in the forum, we text each other everyday. we talk about random stuff, mostly about how to cope with our condition.

i believe most of us are just looking for somebody who can understand, and look at us without judging..c: hope everything works out. also, try the linden method. it worked for me. i can now get out of the house anytime i want..c:


----------



## OutOfTune

simian4455 said:


> I don't if this will work for you, but I was once very depressed until I started taking St John's Wort. It is an over-the-counter supplement that is known to treat mild depression.
> 
> Give it a try and see if it works for you.


Thank you for your suggestion. I will try it out. And I also would like to echo the idea of an SA support group. It'll be a big help for people who need to talk to someone who can relate, understand and support.


----------



## ang

melacervantes said:


> hey everyone. i was able to be in contact with this guy, mick. he has been a great friend for only over a week. sadly, he passed away yesterday morning, probably succumbing to lupus, which he told me he had. his sister just found my number in his phone and told me that afternoon.
> 
> a really really great guy. he wasn't afraid to reach out to people.
> 
> "i've come to a point where i'm not ashamed of my condition any longer because i feel i've worked hard enough to put myself into recovery. i'm actually setting up a blog to write openly about anxiety and manic depression."
> 
> gone too soon. rest in peace, mick.. thanks for everything.


That's so sad about Mick. I didn't know him. You were lucky to talk to him, he sounded like a great guy.


----------



## ang

melacervantes said:


> hi! im going thru the exact same thing. my husband is incredibly supportive, but he dsnt know exactly how to help me. i hav this friend now, who i met here in the forum, we text each other everyday. we talk about random stuff, mostly about how to cope with our condition.
> 
> i believe most of us are just looking for somebody who can understand, and look at us without judging..c: hope everything works out. also, try the linden method. it worked for me. i can now get out of the house anytime i want..c:


Thanks, glad you have your friend to talk to  It definitely helps getting on here and seeing that others understand. Hope things work out with you too, take care!


----------



## Crystalline

Hey peeps.

Just saying hello and hope your meetups have been working out for you. I'm still here in SF at a difficult time (hence my being here again these days) but am trying to turn things around. Have a good one.


----------



## sanjo marunong

*I"m looking forward to this*



Humvee said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is Mick. I am a 40 years old. I have struggling with manic depression and anxiety for about 15 years now. I have seen numerous doctors and been on different kinds of medication but it was only about two years ago that I consider myself to have been stabilized with the proper mix of therapy and medication.
> 
> My anxiety case is complex because it has diversified into medical anxiety, agoraphobia, social anxiety, etc. Now that I consider myself stable, I am willing to listen to those who are still struggling and maybe share of the things that I've learned from my ordeal. I am willing to take calls if you need someone to talk to. Since I just can't post my number here, send me a private message if you wish to talk and then I'll send you my home number in return.
> 
> I am trying to organize a meetup group on Meetup.com although I don't want to launch it yet because I don't think I am ready to keep up with the responsibilities on a regular basis. I will post it here when I am finally able to launch it.


Hi Mick. I'm looking to find a support group for some time. I've been struggling with social anxiety disorder since forever. I don't know what I'll do. I recently got into a job that I like but the fear of dealing with people everyday is just too much for me to bear that I just sent my resignation letter after 2months. Even the thought of approaching my supervisor and talking about resignation has been very painful. It was a fear that I can't handle anymore.

Whenever I go to work or just simply go out, I ride the fx. I always sweat and the travel feels like forever, I'm afraid that people beside me is thinking that I have bad odor or I'm sweating too much, which causes my excessive sweating. Even the slightest movement of the person beside me causes me to panic, thinking that he/she's probably not ok that I'm beside him/her.

I just want to talk to people who experience the same thing. I don't have the means to seek professional help so I tend to read and watch stuff I find in the internet. That's why I was able to find this forum.

I hope we can all help each other.


----------



## sanjo marunong

sanjo marunong said:


> Hi Mick. I'm looking to find a support group for some time. I've been struggling with social anxiety disorder since forever. I don't know what I'll do. I recently got into a job that I like but the fear of dealing with people everyday is just too much for me to bear that I just sent my resignation letter after 2months. Even the thought of approaching my supervisor and talking about resignation has been very painful. It was a fear that I can't handle anymore.
> 
> Whenever I go to work or just simply go out, I ride the fx. I always sweat and the travel feels like forever, I'm afraid that people beside me is thinking that I have bad odor or I'm sweating too much, which causes my excessive sweating. Even the slightest movement of the person beside me causes me to panic, thinking that he/she's probably not ok that I'm beside him/her.
> 
> I just want to talk to people who experience the same thing. I don't have the means to seek professional help so I tend to read and watch stuff I find in the internet. That's why I was able to find this forum.
> 
> I hope we can all help each other.


I was backreading, and I just found out that Mick, passed away. I don't know the guy, I thought I was gonna find a friend I can talk to who will understand what I'm going through, the same way that I'm excited to be able to p ossibly help someone with what he's going through. Sadly that's not gonna happen. That's really sad, I just hope he's in a good place right now.


----------



## pinoyleonardo

Hey everyone, great to see a lot of people out there wanting to change for the better! You are not alone! Been there but still a work in progress. 

I created a blog to share my journey and knowledge about self-confidence. Hope to talk to you more in the future here


----------



## ten

*Symptoms of depression, seeking medical help*

Hello. I seem to have been showing symptoms of depression and anxiety for years now, and I'm concerned that I may have a condition that needs more than counseling. I have been referred to a psychiatrist in the past, as well as other places that offer counseling, but so far none has benefited me as well as I hoped.

I'm currently unemployed and have no health insurance (I don't even know if insurance here covers mental health, but that's another story) so I don't have a lot of money to spend, but I would at least like to know my options as to where I could find medical assistance given my situation. At the very least I'd just like to know what could be wrong with me.

If anyone can give me some details and figures, I'd really appreciate it. I really hope somebody could point me in the right direction.

Thanks a lot for your time,
Ten


----------



## pinoyleonardo

HI Ten,

Is it a clinical depression you are talking about? What was the diagnosis when you last visited a doctor?

Have you been working before? i f you do, I'm sure you can find another job. Take it easy and relax.


----------



## Kanon

Hi. I'm from the Paranaque area. I am severely depressed, bipolar, and agoraphobic. The stigma this country has with mental illness is terrible. It seems like only the rich can be "mentally ill".


----------



## jermeine08

hi im jermeine im 22 years old nag ka axiety ako last 2010 mejo mejo na ko nakarecover matatangal pa ba to?


----------



## jermeine08

oi wat name nyo sa fb pa member daw pls tulongan nyo ako sa anxiety ko


----------



## jermeine08

eto no txt nyo ako 09168813213


----------



## ashbrown23

*filipino with generalized anxiety disoder*

hi everyone, is there any support group here in the Philippines?


----------



## mhonzkie

*MY ACtive pba dito*

my active pba dito?


----------



## Putoy41

New here suffering from panic attacks and anxiety


----------



## Putoy41

Any support group here in the phil. Suffering from anxiety ang hrap na eh


----------



## mhonzkie

*....*

mukang mag kaka sundo tayo putoy... anung fb mo at cp no. mo?


----------



## Putoy41

Any groups that i can join anxiety and panic attack disorder


----------



## Putoy41

Putoy pen pre fb ko search m lng hehe


----------



## Agua Azure

I have the same condition-- I have Panic Disorder. I am hoping you're still active here. I spend a lot of time in here lately. Get in-touch with me, I guess having someone who has the same condition would help. Yung nakaka-relate... Hope to hear from you soon.



Putoy41 said:


> New here suffering from panic attacks and anxiety


----------



## burgerchuckie

Hello Guys. I'm Burger. 19, turning 20 next month. I'm supposed to graduate this semester pero dahil sa revisions na pinapagawa sa thesis ko na ngayon lang nasabi, kailan ko pa siyang ituloy next sem. Akala ng mga magulang ko gagraduate na ko ngayon, pero hindi pa. Hindi ko pa nasasabi sa kanila. Nahihiya na kasi ako, pangalawang extension ko na to. Isa sa mga top universities and pinapasukan ko, pero ayokong gawing dahilan yun. Yun na lang naman ang kulang ko tapos graduate na ko. Pero mahirap, kasi magiinterview na naman ako ng mga tao, eh nahihirapan ako pag ganun. Pano ko ito sasabihin sa parents ko? Help fellow Pinoys.


----------



## mheyn

*I understand you guys..*

Hello,,I'm Charmaine.. 20 y/o.. kkatapos ku lang magtake ng CPA board exam dis october but I failed,major reason is ung hirap magfocus because of my anxieties and panic attacks..

I have a generalized anxiety disorder.. 3rd year college ako nung nangyare ung 1st attack..Kung anu anung fears..Ang nkakainis lang..pag naovercome ko na ung isang intrusive thought,may papalit na namn..

Ang hirap ng may anxiety disorder kahit anu pa yan..

I am also a Christian.. Faith in GOd helped me a lot pero ngayon pnkasinusubok ung faith ko sa kanya..I'm reading a book na nkuha ko for free..I prayed for that book.. baka may nkkaalam nun dito.. "Panic Away" book.. nkatulong tlga xa saken..kasi andameng natural techniques na pwedeng gmitin para sa anxieties and phobias..
and may forum den akong cnsmahan dun,support group..

pero xmpre iba paren pag kpwa mo Filipino ung mga kausap mo..may mga Filipino din duon pero mostly tlga from different countries..

Sana mrme akong mkilala dito and i mameet ko rin..And I hope na mkatulong din ako in giving advice.. God bless po..


----------



## mheyn

ashbrown23 said:


> hi everyone, is there any support group here in the Philippines?


Hi ako bago lang dito pero 2years ndin akong may GAD like you..


----------



## mheyn

burgerchuckie said:


> Hello Guys. I'm Burger. 19, turning 20 next month. I'm supposed to graduate this semester pero dahil sa revisions na pinapagawa sa thesis ko na ngayon lang nasabi, kailan ko pa siyang ituloy next sem. Akala ng mga magulang ko gagraduate na ko ngayon, pero hindi pa. Hindi ko pa nasasabi sa kanila. Nahihiya na kasi ako, pangalawang extension ko na to. Isa sa mga top universities and pinapasukan ko, pero ayokong gawing dahilan yun. Yun na lang naman ang kulang ko tapos graduate na ko. Pero mahirap, kasi magiinterview na naman ako ng mga tao, eh nahihirapan ako pag ganun. Pano ko ito sasabihin sa parents ko? Help fellow Pinoys.


yung fear tlga nkakacause ng imbalance sa buhay..ung God given flow na katawan and ung mga activities na we can do freely na hihihnder ng fears..
alm ba ng parents mo na may anxiety disorder ka?kng alam nila mas maiintndhan nila ung case mo and tu2lungan kpa to overcome it..


----------



## mheyn

sanjo marunong said:


> I was backreading, and I just found out that Mick, passed away. I don't know the guy, I thought I was gonna find a friend I can talk to who will understand what I'm going through, the same way that I'm excited to be able to p ossibly help someone with what he's going through. Sadly that's not gonna happen. That's really sad, I just hope he's in a good place right now.


hi..oo nman mkkahanap kapa ng mas mrmeng frend sa forum.. and about your phobia--you must overcome that..sna mkatulong to..inattach ko po ung .txt.. be well..


----------



## melacervantes

ang said:


> That's so sad about Mick. I didn't know him. You were lucky to talk to him, he sounded like a great guy.


Oh he really was. He was so accommodating, he was practically my bestfriend! I still haven't erased his msgs in my phone. He was just awesome.c:


----------



## samuel23

Crystalline said:


> Hey peeps.
> 
> Just saying hello and hope your meetups have been working out for you. I'm still here in SF at a difficult time (hence my being here again these days) but am trying to turn things around. Have a good one.


MY Group na po ba ang mg pinoy n my anxiety ,sama me heh


----------



## samuel23

ashbrown23 said:


> hi everyone, is there any support group here in the Philippines?


WAlA P NG yTA AKONF NKIKITA NA GROUP EH ..SAYANG


----------



## samuel23

*sUPPORT Group*

Sana maY isa d2 mkgawA NMN NG sUPORT GROUP .FOR US SUFFERING SA ANXIETY ..


----------



## LittleMsCarly

Kapwa pinoy how nice


----------



## Pistolero

hello mga brothers and sisters bago lang po ako dito 7 years na ako may anxiety disorder halos araw araw ay hindi normal ang aking pakiramdam, sana matulongan nyo ako kung ano ang dapat kung gawin. thanks and god bless po sa inyong lahat.


----------



## babysamuel23

nervestressed said:


> is there anyone here from philippines support group, i'm from philippines i really need help. please don't ignore me. thanks


ako rin po mern 3yrs n guys but d n nmn ako masyado inaatake ...my group n po ba d2 ...add me po st3rl1ng23 sa ym ko 
at [email protected] sa fb ko


----------



## babysamuel23

Pistolero said:


> hello mga brothers and sisters bago lang po ako dito 7 years na ako may anxiety disorder halos araw araw ay hindi normal ang aking pakiramdam, sana matulongan nyo ako kung ano ang dapat kung gawin. thanks and god bless po sa inyong lahat.


helo po ..actually im looking din po ng group pero l tlgang active members eh ...better let me do a facebook acount n lng po pra sa fb n lng tau usap usap guys ...add me [email protected]


----------



## my3rdmolars

Hi sali ako sa support group. I don't know how to talk/ makisama with people.


----------



## my3rdmolars

Hi sali ako sa support group. I don't know how to talk/makisama with people.


----------



## dead24

Im from the Philippines too. Im awkward and don't know how to talk to people. That's all I can say.


----------



## dreya1

Hi everyone! just signed up..pls po magtulungan tayo about sa social anxiety disorder, matagal ko na rin itong problema. kinakaya ko pero ang hirap.
usap-usap tayo, here's my number 09429878765


----------



## FaithinGod

hi, bago din aq d2... meron din aqng SAD... mahirap talgang magkaroon ng ganitong condition kc kalaban mo ang sarili mo... maraming doubts sa loob... na madalas lumalamon sa iyong pagkatao...

gus2 q sana na magkaroon ng group therapy kc kailangn ntin ng exposures sa mga situations na kinatatakutan natin... sana magtulungan tayo... laksan ntin ang ating loob... pinakamahalaga ang tiwala sa Diyos...  Kaya ntin to.. sana merong magreply sa message q... plz txt me 09997868394... pd nyo dn aqng iadd sa facebook... [email protected]... God bless sating lahat!!! We can do anything through Christ who strengthens us...


----------



## tagatanong

hala nagulat ako.. dami pala pilipino dito hahahah..


----------



## nairam

FaithinGod said:


> hi, bago din aq d2... meron din aqng SAD... mahirap talgang magkaroon ng ganitong condition kc kalaban mo ang sarili mo... maraming doubts sa loob... na madalas lumalamon sa iyong pagkatao...
> 
> gus2 q sana na magkaroon ng group therapy kc kailangn ntin ng exposures sa mga situations na kinatatakutan natin... sana magtulungan tayo... laksan ntin ang ating loob... pinakamahalaga ang tiwala sa Diyos...  Kaya ntin to.. sana merong magreply sa message q... plz txt me 09997868394... pd nyo dn aqng iadd sa facebook... [email protected]... God bless sating lahat!!! We can do anything through Christ who strengthens us...


Hello po, sana nga magkaron ulit ng support group. Gusto kong makakilala ng mga tao na katulad kong may SAD. Here is my email dloc_river @ yahoo.com, paki-add na lang po. ^_^


----------



## FaithinGod

nairam said:


> Hello po, sana nga magkaron ulit ng support group. Gusto kong makakilala ng mga tao na katulad kong may SAD. Here is my email [email protected], paki-add na lang po. ^_^


Aq din gus2 qng makilala ung mga taong maiintindihan aq... na-add n kita sa yahoo.. pd mo din aqng itxt sa # q 09997868394..  Cge... ingat lagi...


----------



## FaithinGod

Magnesium is an old home remedy for all that ails you, including "anxiety, apathy, depression, headaches, insecurity, irritability, restlessness, talkativeness, and sulkiness." In 1968, Wacker and Parisi reported that magnesium deficiency could cause depression, behavioral disturbances, headaches, muscle cramps, seizures, ataxia, psychosis, and irritability - all reversible with magnesium repletion.

Stress is the bad guy here, in addition to our woeful magnesium deficient diets. As is the case with other minerals such as zinc, stress causes us to waste our magnesium like crazy - I'll explain a bit more about why we do that in a minute.

Let's look at Eby's case studies from his paper:

A 59 y/o "hypomanic-depressive male", with a long history of treatable mild depression, developed anxiety, suicidal thoughts, and insomnia after a year of extreme personal stress and bad diet ("fast food"). Lithium and a number of antidepressants did nothing for him. 300mg magnesium glycinate (and later taurinate) was given with every meal. His sleep was immediately restored, and his anxiety and depression were greatly reduced, though he sometimes needed to wake up in the middle of the night to take a magnesium pill to keep his "feeling of wellness." A 500mg calcium pill would cause depression within one hour, extinguished by the ingestion of 400mg magnesium.

A 23 year-old woman with a previous traumatic brain injury became depressed after extreme stress with work, a diet of fast food, "constant noise," and poor academic performance. After one week of magnesium treatment, she became free of depression, and her short term memory and IQ returned.

A 35 year-old woman with a history of post-partum depression was pregnant with her fourth child. She took 200mg magnesium glycinate with each meal. She did not develop any complications of pregnancy and did not have depression with her fourth child, who was "healthy, full weight, and quiet."

A 40 year-old "irritable, anxious, extremely talkative, moderately depressed" smoking, alchohol-drinking, cocaine using male took 125mg magnesium taurinate at each meal and bedtime, and found his symptoms were gone within a week, and his cravings for tobacco, cocaine, and alcohol disappeared. His "ravenous appetite was supressed, and ... beneficial weight loss ensued."

Eby has the same question about the history of depression that I do - why is depression increasing? His answer is magnesium deficiency. Prior to the development of widespread grain refining capability, whole grains were a decent source of magnesium (though phytic acid in grains will bind minerals such as magnesium, so the amount you eat in whole grains will generally be more than the amount you absorb). Average American intake in 1905 was 400mg daily, and only 1% of Americans had depression prior to the age of 75. In 1955, white bread (nearly devoid of magnesium) was the norm, and 6% of Americans had depression before the age of 24. In addition, eating too much calcium interferes with the absorption of magnesium, setting the stage for magnesium deficiency.


----------



## nairam

Maligayang Pasko sa lahat ^___^


----------



## tronjheim

Maayong Pasko kaninyo!


----------



## CrazyEd

Hello, Does anyone in the philippines know a place where I could pay for anything social anxiety therapy, psychiatrist, counseling, exposure therapy related?

I am American and living here now and would pay for someone to help me. However, I have no idea where and how to find someone willing to help.


----------



## meneedhelp

While searching the net on how to overcome SA, it leads me to this site. Taga Cebu po ako and struggling SA and needs help also from you guys.

Ngayon ko lang nalaman na SAD pala itong naranasan ko ngayon ng mag search ako sa internet. Nuong bata pa ako on my high school days na feel ko na parang kunti lang ang friends ko at matatakutin ako. Para gusto ko naka in order lahat. Siguro dahil nong bata ako my father always scolded me at palagi akong pinapalo at palaging kinukumpara sa ibang bata. 

Nang mag college din ako hindi rin maganada ang naranasan ko. Now I'm old for the 2nd time I'm a failure of my career endeavor. My sister working abroad and offer me the opportunity to go to the country where she is for a visit visa. I grab the opportunity and resigned from my job in the Philippines. For 4 months struggle abroad to find a job, this anxiety and depression attack me again. I resigned the only job I got for some reasons. I am really confused.

This week pauwi na ako nga pinas subrang takot po ako kon ano ang sasabihin nga mga tao and worse subrang takot ako kong makakuha paba ako ng trabaho pag uwi ko. Gusto ko sanang mag consult ng doctor para malaman ko kon saan nag umpisa itong SAD ko. Dahil ba ito sa mga naranasan ko nga bata pa ako kaya hanggang ngayon hindi ko maayo ayos ang buhay ko.

Sana may mga taong handang makinig sa akin at maintindihan ako. Yong masabi ko sa kanya ang whole story para ma determine ang simula ng SAD ko.


----------



## meneedhelp

please add me in ym. my address [email protected]. I really need someone to talk to regarding SAD. Someone who will listen to me and give me advice. Someone who can understand me.


----------



## QueenMako

Um,..hello guys. I'm sure na may SAD rin ako, although I think it was more on Avoidant Personality Disorder ang sakin. I'm new here and I hope I can find answers for my problems here.

Throughout my life, I have limited number of friends(1 to 2 actually). I was convinced na it was because I constantly moved from one school to another (Imagine moving 9 times till high school), but that is not the case now since we stopped from moving from one apartment to another and had actually have a house now since I started high school.

I knew from the start na my behavior is odd and unlike others', and my suspicions was proven right when I learn about these disorders.

In school, I kept having problems in even raising my hands to answer since my hands and legs would start shaking even kahit na iniisip ko palang na sumagot. Recitation and participation is really not my forte.

It didn't help na I kept getting a brain freeze when my teachers ask questions. It really is *frustrating*. I cried many times about my failures in school that I had, one day, refused to go to school when there would be reportings and recitation. (I absolutely *hate* reportings.)

I avoid these and my grades are drastically affected. I am grateful though for my ability to answer exams effectively. It was my only hope for passing and I am still in disbelief that I'm actually a fourth year student now.

Ah, sorry if that was long. I just really needed to get this (and a lot more) out of my chest since my mother wouldn't believe me. She kept on telling me that I don't have any disorder and that if I really wanted to change, then it depends on myself. I even cried just explaining my disorder but she haven't even believed that I needed counseling.

I really am happy to discover that I'm not the only one with SAD. I hope that we can all overcome this obstacle.


----------



## Jawi96

probly everywhere luzon. you do know you're basically just signing up for a silent protest, right? only less after-fun.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

Found out this thread for the first time here!....

hayyzz Pota yawa ni nga SA.. severe pa jud bweset yawa!>.........
Di ako tatagal sa mundo ito for sure, cant take this sh!t!...... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

Buti pa kayo jan mga Luzonians-Metro Manilenyos nag me meet-up kayo jan mga SA sufferers .Ang dami nyo jan, mag isa lang ata ako dito from Mindanao-Cdo hahayzz pota bweset talaga napaka imba ng buhay severe SA no life experience 24 yrs. old na ako,no job, didnt graduate in college ampff. Wala wala wala wala..... Im going insane,nuts with this loneliness 24/7.......


----------



## QueenMako

Yeah, its hard to cope especially here in the Philippines coz' almost every one of them are too sociable. haixt... Sometimes I do wonder if I really came from here. There is too much difference between us with SADs than most people that it almost feels like I'm deformed or stupid or something....probably much worse...


----------



## destined

*hello*



mheyn said:


> Hello,,I'm Charmaine.. 20 y/o.. kkatapos ku lang magtake ng CPA board exam dis october but I failed,major reason is ung hirap magfocus because of my anxieties and panic attacks..
> 
> I have a generalized anxiety disorder.. 3rd year college ako nung nangyare ung 1st attack..Kung anu anung fears..Ang nkakainis lang..pag naovercome ko na ung isang intrusive thought,may papalit na namn..
> 
> Ang hirap ng may anxiety disorder kahit anu pa yan..
> 
> I am also a Christian.. Faith in GOd helped me a lot pero ngayon pnkasinusubok ung faith ko sa kanya..I'm reading a book na nkuha ko for free..I prayed for that book.. baka may nkkaalam nun dito.. "Panic Away" book.. nkatulong tlga xa saken..kasi andameng natural techniques na pwedeng gmitin para sa anxieties and phobias..
> and may forum den akong cnsmahan dun,support group..
> 
> pero xmpre iba paren pag kpwa mo Filipino ung mga kausap mo..may mga Filipino din duon pero mostly tlga from different countries..
> 
> Sana mrme akong mkilala dito and i mameet ko rin..And I hope na mkatulong din ako in giving advice.. God bless po..


im new here guys, now ko lang po nakita ang site na to, regarding kay ms maine, i can relate to you because im a christian also, gusto ko lang malaman how do you manage to overcome anxiety while increasing faith to God? never pa ako nag consult sa psychiatrist, i can say i have anxiety problems dahil nag pacheck ako sa doctor dahil at first kala ko may heart problems ako due to difficulty in breathing pero negative lahat ng results, based sa search ko sa google i have panick attacks or GAD dko sure. i hope i can win some friends here na same din ng case ko


----------



## tronjheim

destined said:


> im new here guys, now ko lang po nakita ang site na to, regarding kay ms maine, i can relate to you because im a christian also, gusto ko lang malaman how do you manage to overcome anxiety while increasing faith to God? never pa ako nag consult sa psychiatrist, i can say i have anxiety problems dahil nag pacheck ako sa doctor dahil at first kala ko may heart problems ako due to difficulty in breathing pero negative lahat ng results, based sa search ko sa google i have panick attacks or GAD dko sure. i hope i can win some friends here na same din ng case ko


Don't worry, marami tayo dito 
Just don't depend too much in your on research on the web for your symptoms. You should really have yourself assessed by a psychiatrist.


----------



## destined

tronjheim, dko alam kung relief or hindi na malaman ko tong site na ito, comforting dahil may makakausap na ako na makakarelate din sa akin, nkakalungkot marami pla ganto din case, anyway nag start ang first panic attack ko november of 2011, kala ko may heart problem ako, den january to march of 2012 pinaka climax ko dahil dumating ako sa point na takot na ako lumabas ng bahay, takot ako sa maraming tao npparanoid ako dahil feeling ko may mangyayaring masama, natakot na din ako matulog, wla ako mapagsabihan sa umpisa, then i turned to God, d ko na naisipan may pa psychiatrist dahil i know sa isip ko lang to eh, mula nun unti unti na ako naging normal, di na ako takot sa maraming tao, d narin ako kinakabahan, pero may rare times na may panick attack parin ako pero di na madalas, gusto ko lang din ishare sa inyo baka makatulong sa inyo, i surrendered my self to God and asked for forgiveness, sineek ko tlga sya. Slowly i gained peace of mind, iniisip ko lang bro pinalo lang ako ni God para maalala ko sya at magbalik loob ako sa kanya, God works in miracles need lang natin magtiwala. Hindi tayo bibigyan ni God ng pagsubok n ganto kung di natin kakayain. with Gods help im getting better na, yung almost daily ko na panic attacks naging rare na like once every month nalang. sana lahat tyo na nag uundergo ng GAD or panic attacks lets first seek God, kapag totoo sa puso natin ang pagsisisi sa mga kasalanan natin at talangang tinanggap natin siya walang imposible. walang masama kung susubukan nyo.


----------



## tronjheim

Good for you na nakakita ka ng peace ni 'God.' It's quite the opposite for me. 

I grew up in a strong Roman Catholic family and went to Catholic schools from kindergarten to high school. I've always believed in God until the last few years when my mental problems grew evident. I used to be just shy and quiet growing up, but in late college, it began affecting my daily activities. I became "lost." I skipped classes just to sleep, I no longer cared for deadlines, etc. I prayed and prayed, but I only became worse. My faith wavered. I began doubting God's existence. Things don't improve every Sunday as my family and I go to church. All I ever see are hypocrites. People just being there, sitting, never participating. I've witnessed many including my own brother get married with a child already. In some cases, with the bride pregnant. I always believed back then that sex should only be reserved for those who has received the sacred sacrament of matrimony. I've always been the one who was diligent. I grew up always following the rules, always the obedient one. Never the rule-breaker. And what do I get? All these mental disorders. When I still believed in God, I asked why I was the one being punished. Out of the billions of people on earth, why must I have these?! Just recently, I officially denounce my Christianity. I'll still be spiritual, but I'll no longer believe in the Christian teachings. It's done nothing good for me. Morality and everything within its scope are all subjective.


----------



## destined

tronjheim, i can really relate to you bro, laki din ako sa isang christian family, i can say na nging masunurin din ako sa kanya, pero same tyo nangyari din sa akin, nature natin na iquestion ntin si God, pero bro wag mo hayaan na kainin ng GAD ang faith ntin kay God, im not sure kung nasa tamang position ako para sabihin sayo ito, i admit hindi ako perfect, pero gusto ko ishare syo ang opinion ko, as a fellow chirstian we both believe God exist, pero bro hindi yun enough, hindi sapat na nainiwala lang tyo kay God, we must whole heartedly love and obey Hi\IM, kahit ako bro hindi o gusto ang nangyayari sa akin sa buhay ko bakit ako nagkaganito hindi naman ako masamang tao, pero bro sabi sa Bible everything happens for a reason, wag mo hahayaan magkaron ka ng sama ng loob kay God or qquestionin mo yung mga ginagawa nya for you. Try reading the bible bro, never ako naging Bible reader, pero yung nabasa ko na book ni Warren na Purpose Driven Life marami ako natutunan, try mo basahin, ishare ko syo ang nabasa ko sa Bible, Seek and you shall find, di sapat na naniniwala lang tyo kay God. We must seek Him, bro nasa proccess ako ng pag Seek sa kanya, sabi sa Bible malalaman lang natin ang Will ni God and mga plans nya para sa atin kung Issek natin sya, nandun ako sa process na yun ngayon bro, kahit ako bro dko pa alam ang plan ni God sa akin bkit nangyayari sa akin ito, Bible tells us to be humble and learn humility bago si God makikipagusap sa atin, bro may pride ako bilang isang tao, pero bro nag try ako na isuko ko ang lahat kay God, inamin ko sa kanya na wala ako na magagawa na walng tulong nya, when we humble ourself in Gods presence bro thats the time na mag rreachout si God sa atin, bro mula nung hinayaan kong si God ang mag kontrol ng buhay ko im telling you ang laki ng improvement ng mental health ko, only Through God we will experience inner Peace and yun ang kailagan natiN INNER PEACE. Sabayan m ako sa procee bro illbe glad to help you, God answers prayers sa mga taong tunay na lumalapit sa kanya, and when He answers prayers bro always on the right place and in the right time.


----------



## destined

and bro kapag nag decide ka na na isusuko mo ang lahat kay God wag mo hahayaan na bulagin ka ng mga mata mo, wag ka titingin sa ibang tao, just focus on seeking God and dont compare you and others, personal journey natin ito, maraming mga distractions and temptaion along the way kapag sineek natin si God, advice ko lang bro kung gusto mo mag start magbasa ng Bible start ka sa New Testament, di ako mahilig magbasa ng Bible eversince, nagstart lang ako bro nung last year ng October, unti unti ko nararamdaman ang pag galaw ni God sa buhay ko, dapat pla matagal ko na ginawa ito. tulad mo maaga tyo namulat sa mga aral about kay God, pero di sapat yun, believe me bro kung nangyari sa akin at nag start ko na maramdaman ang pag galaw ni God sa buhay ko mangyayari din syo yun, lahat tyo mahal ni God, inaantay lang nya na tayo ang lumapit sa kanya.


----------



## meneedhelp

destined said:


> im new here guys, now ko lang po nakita ang site na to, regarding kay ms maine, i can relate to you because im a christian also, gusto ko lang malaman how do you manage to overcome anxiety while increasing faith to God? never pa ako nag consult sa psychiatrist, i can say i have anxiety problems dahil nag pacheck ako sa doctor dahil at first kala ko may heart problems ako due to difficulty in breathing pero negative lahat ng results, based sa search ko sa google i have panick attacks or GAD dko sure. i hope i can win some friends here na same din ng case ko


ako din gusto ko nang magpaconsult sa psychiatrist pero kinatatakot kulang baka may ibibigay na gamit. ayaw ko mag take ng gamit dahil sa mga nabasa ko may mga side effects. Napaka hirap talaga to overcome this GAD. Hindi ko na alam kong anong gagawin ko.. ang sa akin pag sinusumpong ako pumupunta ako ng prayer room sa church then duon ko sasabihin ang lahat then talagang iniiyak ko talaga para ma relief ako sa nararamdaman ko. minsan effective.


----------



## meneedhelp

meneedhelp said:


> ako din gusto ko nang magpaconsult sa psychiatrist pero kinatatakot kulang baka may ibibigay na gamit. ayaw ko mag take ng gamit dahil sa mga nabasa ko may mga side effects. Napaka hirap talaga to overcome this GAD. Hindi ko na alam kong anong gagawin ko.. ang sa akin pag sinusumpong ako pumupunta ako ng prayer room sa church then duon ko sasabihin ang lahat then talagang iniiyak ko talaga para ma relief ako sa nararamdaman ko. minsan effective.


I mean gamot..


----------



## destined

meneedhelp said:


> I mean gamot..


we need to trust God, bro pde ka magpa check sa psychiatrist, d ka naman agad reresetahan ng gamot eh, iaanalyze ka muna tlga. ako kasi nag improve na ang mental health ko dahil sobrang sinuko ko ang lahat kay God


----------



## destined

FaithinGod said:


> hi, bago din aq d2... meron din aqng SAD... mahirap talgang magkaroon ng ganitong condition kc kalaban mo ang sarili mo... maraming doubts sa loob... na madalas lumalamon sa iyong pagkatao...
> 
> gus2 q sana na magkaroon ng group therapy kc kailangn ntin ng exposures sa mga situations na kinatatakutan natin... sana magtulungan tayo... laksan ntin ang ating loob... pinakamahalaga ang tiwala sa Diyos...  Kaya ntin to.. sana merong magreply sa message q... plz txt me 09997868394... pd nyo dn aqng iadd sa facebook... [email protected]... God bless sating lahat!!! We can do anything through Christ who strengthens us...


keep on believing in God, di nya tyo iiwan


----------



## jennyvolks01

hello everyone. i am jenny. i am a filipino but i am working here in rome, italy as a receptionist. i ahve been searching for a filipino forum tackling about OCD and General Anxiety Disorder. I ahve been doing some research pero iba pa rin yung may nkakausap ka.


----------



## jennyvolks01

i have been a sufferer of OCD since I were a kid. these intrusive thoughts are forcing me to do certain rituals just to make them go away. I am also suffering from extreme anxiety but I am fighting it. 2 years ago, i consulted a psychiatrist from makati medical city because i was totally anxious because of these thoughts. I thoughts I was going insane. I was prescribed zoloft 50 mg and seroquel 100 mg. I took it for 3 months and it did not do me any good so i stopped cold-turkey and it even made me worst. Now that I am here in rome, doctors are not that aware of this disorder but i am still thankful to my doctor because i am able to manage my intrusive thoughts although there are times that i can't. i am taking 150 mg sertraline (zoloft) and haldol 5 small drops.


----------



## happyman2011

jennyvolks01 said:


> i have been a sufferer of OCD since I were a kid. these intrusive thoughts are forcing me to do certain rituals just to make them go away. I am also suffering from extreme anxiety but I am fighting it. 2 years ago, i consulted a psychiatrist from makati medical city because i was totally anxious because of these thoughts. I thoughts I was going insane. I was prescribed zoloft 50 mg and seroquel 100 mg. I took it for 3 months and it did not do me any good so i stopped cold-turkey and it even made me worst. Now that I am here in rome, doctors are not that aware of this disorder but i am still thankful to my doctor because i am able to manage my intrusive thoughts although there are times that i can't. i am taking 150 mg sertraline (zoloft) and haldol 5 small drops.


hi, i'm not familiar with ocd, just replying to your post because i remembered watching youtube documentary about ocd, will pm to you the link once i find it.

hope that video will help you in some ways, atleast in understanding the brain of the ocd, the plasticity of the brain, and how we can retrain our brain out of ocd.


----------



## destined

jennyvolks01 said:


> i have been a sufferer of OCD since I were a kid. these intrusive thoughts are forcing me to do certain rituals just to make them go away. I am also suffering from extreme anxiety but I am fighting it. 2 years ago, i consulted a psychiatrist from makati medical city because i was totally anxious because of these thoughts. I thoughts I was going insane. I was prescribed zoloft 50 mg and seroquel 100 mg. I took it for 3 months and it did not do me any good so i stopped cold-turkey and it even made me worst. Now that I am here in rome, doctors are not that aware of this disorder but i am still thankful to my doctor because i am able to manage my intrusive thoughts although there are times that i can't. i am taking 150 mg sertraline (zoloft) and haldol 5 small drops.


ms jenny, although hindi exactly alike yung case natin i know hindi madali yung pinagdadaanan mo, to make it worse nasa ibang bansa ka malayo sa family, ill pray for you, keep in touch kay God also tru prayers. lahat tyo magtutulungan dito. God bless you all guys, i have my own fights regarding my anxiety. Ingat kayo parati guys


----------



## vendetta

hello. im also from Philippines. Actually Im not born with S.A.D, Im the one who can talk or approach with strangers. Im not shy but I only have few friends and got many haters. That's my problem ever since. Most people easily dislike or reject me even they really dont know me. One of the reason is because I have weird mannerisms. The other reasons, I dont know. I am being verbally bullied since grade school. Now I am already in college, it becomes worse and more complicated. Like if they (blockmates) will think of something funny, I am in their no. 1 list, it's like im the "katawatawa", "hahaha, siya?", "yuck" etc. They dont even care if napipikon ba ako or what. Im not earning respect. That's why, maybe I am already developing S.A.D kasi lagi nalang akong pinagtatawanan. yung tipong ako yung pinakamababang tao, basura tingin nila sakin or papayag pa silang maging kamuka ng aso, wag lang ako... Im afraid that this still persist by the time i am in the work place. When i am in school, i feel like in hell. hopefully wag naman sana pati sa work


----------



## ton rose

meneedhelp said:


> While searching the net on how to overcome SA, it leads me to this site. Taga Cebu po ako and struggling SA and needs help also from you guys.
> 
> Ngayon ko lang nalaman na SAD pala itong naranasan ko ngayon ng mag search ako sa internet. Nuong bata pa ako on my high school days na feel ko na parang kunti lang ang friends ko at matatakutin ako. Para gusto ko naka in order lahat. Siguro dahil nong bata ako my father always scolded me at palagi akong pinapalo at palaging kinukumpara sa ibang bata.
> 
> Nang mag college din ako hindi rin maganada ang naranasan ko. Now I'm old for the 2nd time I'm a failure of my career endeavor. My sister working abroad and offer me the opportunity to go to the country where she is for a visit visa. I grab the opportunity and resigned from my job in the Philippines. For 4 months struggle abroad to find a job, this anxiety and depression attack me again. I resigned the only job I got for some reasons. I am really confused.
> 
> This week pauwi na ako nga pinas subrang takot po ako kon ano ang sasabihin nga mga tao and worse subrang takot ako kong makakuha paba ako ng trabaho pag uwi ko. Gusto ko sanang mag consult ng doctor para malaman ko kon saan nag umpisa itong SAD ko. Dahil ba ito sa mga naranasan ko nga bata pa ako kaya hanggang ngayon hindi ko maayo ayos ang buhay ko.
> 
> Sana may mga taong handang makinig sa akin at maintindihan ako. Yong masabi ko sa kanya ang whole story para ma determine ang simula ng SAD ko.


hi. this is ton rose.... im organizing a group therapy... maybe gusto mo sumama smin.. ingats


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



QueenMako said:


> Um,..hello guys. I'm sure na may SAD rin ako, although I think it was more on Avoidant Personality Disorder ang sakin. I'm new here and I hope I can find answers for my problems here.
> 
> Throughout my life, I have limited number of friends(1 to 2 actually). I was convinced na it was because I constantly moved from one school to another (Imagine moving 9 times till high school), but that is not the case now since we stopped from moving from one apartment to another and had actually have a house now since I started high school.
> 
> I knew from the start na my behavior is odd and unlike others', and my suspicions was proven right when I learn about these disorders.
> 
> In school, I kept having problems in even raising my hands to answer since my hands and legs would start shaking even kahit na iniisip ko palang na sumagot. Recitation and participation is really not my forte.
> 
> It didn't help na I kept getting a brain freeze when my teachers ask questions. It really is *frustrating*. I cried many times about my failures in school that I had, one day, refused to go to school when there would be reportings and recitation. (I absolutely *hate* reportings.)
> 
> I avoid these and my grades are drastically affected. I am grateful though for my ability to answer exams effectively. It was my only hope for passing and I am still in disbelief that I'm actually a fourth year student now.
> 
> Ah, sorry if that was long. I just really needed to get this (and a lot more) out of my chest since my mother wouldn't believe me. She kept on telling me that I don't have any disorder and that if I really wanted to change, then it depends on myself. I even cried just explaining my disorder but she haven't even believed that I needed counseling.
> 
> I really am happy to discover that I'm not the only one with SAD. I hope that we can all overcome this obstacle.


hi.. im organizing a group therapy sa mga tulad natin.. halika sama ka.... how can i contact u?


----------



## destined

vendetta said:


> hello. im also from Philippines. Actually Im not born with S.A.D, Im the one who can talk or approach with strangers. Im not shy but I only have few friends and got many haters. That's my problem ever since. Most people easily dislike or reject me even they really dont know me. One of the reason is because I have weird mannerisms. The other reasons, I dont know. I am being verbally bullied since grade school. Now I am already in college, it becomes worse and more complicated. Like if they (blockmates) will think of something funny, I am in their no. 1 list, it's like im the "katawatawa", "hahaha, siya?", "yuck" etc. They dont even care if napipikon ba ako or what. Im not earning respect. That's why, maybe I am already developing S.A.D kasi lagi nalang akong pinagtatawanan. yung tipong ako yung pinakamababang tao, basura tingin nila sakin or papayag pa silang maging kamuka ng aso, wag lang ako... Im afraid that this still persist by the time i am in the work place. When i am in school, i feel like in hell. hopefully wag naman sana pati sa work


only God knows why He let things like this happen to you, its not really easy sa pinagdadaanan m my friend, pero kahit di kita kilala proud ako syo, i can say that you are a good person inside and out, as long as wala ka ginagawan ng masama be proud my friend, si God na ang bahala sa mga tao na hindi maganda ang pakikitungo syo, stay humble, malapit si God sa mga taong mapagkumbaba. Be strong my friend.


----------



## meneedhelp

Gusto ko sana sumama sa grupo nyo kaso malayo ang location ko kay sa inyo. Nasa Cebu ako samantalang ang grupong itatayo nya nasa maynila..


----------



## meneedhelp

destined said:


> only God knows why He let things like this happen to you, its not really easy sa pinagdadaanan m my friend, pero kahit di kita kilala proud ako syo, i can say that you are a good person inside and out, as long as wala ka ginagawan ng masama be proud my friend, si God na ang bahala sa mga tao na hindi maganda ang pakikitungo syo, stay humble, malapit si God sa mga taong mapagkumbaba. Be strong my friend.





ton rose said:


> hi.. im organizing a group therapy sa mga tulad natin.. halika sama ka.... how can i contact u?


Gusto ko sanang mag join sa group therapy na inuorganized mo kaso nasa malayo ang location ko, nasa cebu ako tapas ang location nya sa maynila.


----------



## vendetta

thank you, destined! 
i just keep on trying my best to see the positive side 

by the way, nagmmeet up po ba yung mga nandito? if yes, saan and anong ginagawa niyo? thanks


----------



## ton rose

*hellow*

actually po, ng mi meet up po ang mga members ng great.. matagal na po tong natatag, at ung therapy group for SAD will start on feb 2 saturday..... ang layo mo naman meneedhelp... sna mkapunta ka dito manila one day


----------



## destined

vendetta said:


> thank you, destined!
> i just keep on trying my best to see the positive side
> 
> by the way, nagmmeet up po ba yung mga nandito? if yes, saan and anong ginagawa niyo? thanks


nag mmeet up sila, dko pa natry sumama, and kakasali ko lang dito this january eh ^^


----------



## simplepleasureofexistence

^naaccept ko na friend request mo sa fb. kailan/saan po yung group therapy?

------

nakakarelate ako. 

(please dont judge)
kahit nung bata pa ko, I was bullied by people around me - yung dalawang kapatid 'kong lalaki, some relatives. . naalala ko nga there was even a time na na-discriminate ako (by our neighbors/childhood ex-friends) for acting like a tomboy, naalala ko every single detail about that moment. they imitate the way I act tapos nagbubulangan sila, may kasama pang tawanan! 
hayy naalala ko na naman, those little *****es 

nakipagreconcile sila after pero pagkatapos noon di nako nakipagusap/nakipaglaro sa kanila kahit kailan. until now.

I was only 7 at that time. I keep my feelings by myself, gullible ako, I've got an annoying skin condition, sobrang bullied ako (by my 2 brothers), 

bata pa nga ako noon pero hindi ko na alam kung pano ako dapat kumilos/magsalita - yung feeling na sobrang conscious ka hindi mo na kayang "dalhin" yung sarili mo. Hanggang ngayon may ganong pakiramdam parin eh nakakainis.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

Anyone from cdo?.. lol


----------



## destined

simplepleasureofexistence said:


> ^naaccept ko na friend request mo sa fb. kailan/saan po yung group therapy?
> 
> ------
> 
> nakakarelate ako.
> 
> (please dont judge)
> kahit nung bata pa ko, I was bullied by people around me - yung dalawang kapatid 'kong lalaki, some relatives. . naalala ko nga there was even a time na na-discriminate ako (by our neighbors/childhood ex-friends) for acting like a tomboy, naalala ko every single detail about that moment. they imitate the way I act tapos nagbubulangan sila, may kasama pang tawanan!
> hayy naalala ko na naman, those little *****es
> 
> nakipagreconcile sila after pero pagkatapos noon di nako nakipagusap/nakipaglaro sa kanila kahit kailan. until now.
> 
> I was only 7 at that time. I keep my feelings by myself, gullible ako, I've got an annoying skin condition, sobrang bullied ako (by my 2 brothers),
> 
> bata pa nga ako noon pero hindi ko na alam kung pano ako dapat kumilos/magsalita - yung feeling na sobrang conscious ka hindi mo na kayang "dalhin" yung sarili mo. Hanggang ngayon may ganong pakiramdam parin eh nakakainis.


the sad truth is kung sino pa mismong kadugo mo yun pa yung nag ddown syo, but the good news is Jesus loves us, hindi tayo nabubuhay para sa iba, anng mahalaga wla kang inaagrabyadong tao, keep on living according to Gods ways, ibbless nya tayo ng todo, i may not be perfect pero nag eefort ako, and along the way nararamdaman ko ang pagkilos ni God sa akin, be strong my friend, have an intimate and close relationship kay God, you will great wonders, alam mo kapag super close ka kay God bale wala na syo ang persecution ng ibang tao, masaya ka na parati knowing na nsa buhay mo si God, try mo friend, base yan sa real experience ko.


----------



## meneedhelp

ton rose said:


> actually po, ng mi meet up po ang mga members ng great.. matagal na po tong natatag, at ung therapy group for SAD will start on feb 2 saturday..... ang layo mo naman meneedhelp... sna mkapunta ka dito manila one day


Sana nga makapunta ako para makajoin sa grupo nyo...


----------



## meneedhelp

Bakit mahirap labanan itong GAD, ito naman ako hindi ma control sarili ko sinusumpong nanaman madaling araw na hindi parin makatulog...


----------



## meneedhelp

Putoy41 said:


> Any support group here in the phil. Suffering from anxiety ang hrap na eh


Ako rin bago lang sumali sa site na ito. I need help too kasi nahihirapan na talaga ako.. kong pwdi share naman kayo ito number ko 0916456434


----------



## AJiterry

hi guys , I'm aj, napunta ako sa thread na to dahil sa kaka search ng symptoms about social anxiety disorder, uhm i'n not quite sure kasi kung ito talaga yung mental disorder ko so i would like to ask kung meron ba kayong kilalang psychiatrist who can help me.


----------



## arya

ton rose said:


> actually po, ng mi meet up po ang mga members ng great.. matagal na po tong natatag, at ung therapy group for SAD will start on feb 2 saturday..... ang layo mo naman meneedhelp... sna mkapunta ka dito manila one day


Hello. yung group therapy po ba every saturday 'to? i'm interested to join sana. but i'm worried na baka wala ako katulad sa case ko. this is just self-diagnosis but i think i have mix symptoms of avoidant personality disorder and schizoid personality disorder. at the moment, i have hit rock bottom again. i am extremely depressed i can barely drag my *** out of bed. my mind is in a state of confusion right now-- i want to connect with anyone who'd bother to listen or just talk to me but at the same time i'm also too depressed to hold my end of the conversation, i don't know if this makes sense to you guys, but anyone ever had this feeling? if there's anyone out there who's experiencing the same symptoms as i mentioned above, i'd really appreciate hearing from you. this despair is killing me i wish it would just kill me for real.


----------



## tronjheim

I'll be in Manila this Saturday. Where do you guys meet and what time? Are the therapy sessions free?


----------



## tronjheim

AJiterry said:


> hi guys , I'm aj, napunta ako sa thread na to dahil sa kaka search ng symptoms about social anxiety disorder, uhm i'n not quite sure kasi kung ito talaga yung mental disorder ko so i would like to ask kung meron ba kayong kilalang psychiatrist who can help me.


Try mo sa The Medical City si Dr. H. Sanchez. Siya ang doctor ko ngayon and he seems good. He's only one of the many psychiatrists there and you could ask for another psychiatrist sa department nila if you'd like.


----------



## tronjheim

@destined

Hi! Sorry for that outburst of a reply of mine weeks ago.


----------



## ton rose

arya said:


> Hello. yung group therapy po ba every saturday 'to? i'm interested to join sana. but i'm worried na baka wala ako katulad sa case ko. this is just self-diagnosis but i think i have mix symptoms of avoidant personality disorder and schizoid personality disorder. at the moment, i have hit rock bottom again. i am extremely depressed i can barely drag my *** out of bed. my mind is in a state of confusion right now-- i want to connect with anyone who'd bother to listen or just talk to me but at the same time i'm also too depressed to hold my end of the conversation, i don't know if this makes sense to you guys, but anyone ever had this feeling? if there's anyone out there who's experiencing the same symptoms as i mentioned above, i'd really appreciate hearing from you. this despair is killing me i wish it would just kill me for real.


actually sinet namin na twice a month.. yeah sure, give me ur number and ill listen to whats happening to you...... you can do it... start ka na ulit sa scratch kaya mo yan..


----------



## ton rose

tronjheim said:


> I'll be in Manila this Saturday. Where do you guys meet and what time? Are the therapy sessions free?


ung therapy sinet namin na twice a month.. and nagbbayad each member ng 250 sa psychotherapist namin......


----------



## tronjheim

I see... Na-assess siguro ng psychiatrist ko na mild lang ang aking case so wala pa siyang sinabi na therapy para sa akin.


----------



## raphael0621

hello kamusta  madami ren palang pinoy ang may sad. dati kasi akala ko ako lang ang nakakaramdam nito sa buong mundo  10 years and a half na po ko meron ganito. backread muna ako then ill share my story na.


----------



## dwaqaddi

Guys we are building a local web community for Pilipino's with anxiety for Great(Growth and Recovery Enhancement for Anxious Thinkers). The site is 70% done, you are welcome to visit the site and feel free to browse it's content. we do have a forum where you can share your ideas. Visit the site here : http://www.socialanxietyph.com. salamat


----------



## AJiterry

tronjheim said:


> Try mo sa The Medical City si Dr. H. Sanchez. Siya ang doctor ko ngayon and he seems good. He's only one of the many psychiatrists there and you could ask for another psychiatrist sa department nila if you'd like.


 Nice malapit kasi ako sa Makati Med siguro try ko pumunta minsan )Nag back read ako tapos nakita ko yung about sa group therapy niyo, medyo interested ako, pwede bang maki join? I'm getting sick of SAD kasi( kahit di pa ako na-diagnose, pero malaki yung chance na ito talaga yung mental disorder ko base nga dun sa mga symptoms from the net na nabasa ko), gusto ko lng tulungan yung sarili ko kasi nakaka-affect na talaga siya sa everyday life ko, may times na sobrang nadedepress talaga ako na nag lead na rin sa mga suicidal thoughts dati,di ko naman ma open to sa parents ko or even sa friends ko kasi may mga issues ako na hindi ko kaya sabihin sa kanila kasi di din naman nila maiintindihan


----------



## kmctomas

ton rose said:


> ung therapy sinet namin na twice a month.. and nagbbayad each member ng 250 sa psychotherapist namin......


i'm new around here po, i haven't been diagnosed po, pero i feel so low and depressed these past few days. I don't know where to start pero this is all because of my relationship sa work in our family-owned business and my aunt as my boss.

Empoyee-boss relationship AND pamangkin-auntie relationship got mixed up.

Plus idagdag pa na dahil family-owned, everyone decided na kaya ng iisang staff lang (me). I felt I got burnt out dahil sa habang lumalago ang business dumarami ang workload tapos ako lang staff, naging demanding din sya sa mga deadlines. dahil sa dami ng ginagawa sinasabi niya di raw ako sumusunod sa kanya, well in fact hindi ko na magawa kasi sa sobrang busy na rin.

Dun kami madalas di magkasundo, lagi nya ako pinapagalitan, feeling ko parang naging habit na niya akong pagalitan. Nong una kapag pinagagalitan ako i tried explaining/reasoning my side, pero para sa kanya sinasagot ko siya at nagiging bastos ako. Inisip ko baka sa approach ko, i tried explaining in mahinahon, she still wouldn't understand my side, kundi alibi/dahilan lang daw. And when she's really angry na she would say hurtful things like tanga, bastos, "common sense lang yan wala ka ba nun?" (and many more).

Then to the point na I got tired of arguing/defending my side, I would always nod and answer "opo" "sige po" "ok po" na lang para hindi humaba ang discussion. i felt everything's my fault, hindi ina-acknowledge ang mga accomplishments and sobrang liit na ng tingin ko sa sarili ko.

Lucky i still have my bf/co-worker whom he really knows everything in the office, sa kanya ko naku-kwento pero sobrang bigat at ulit-ulit nlang na minsan di na rin nya ma-take, madalas nag-aaway na rin kami. Nangyari ay parang wala na akong ibang napag-vent out on what i'm going through, hindi na rin ako nagku-kwento sa mom ko kasi I didn't want din na maging cause ng hidwaan ng magkapatid, kasi nung one time nagalit sa ginawa ko dahil di namin napagkasunduan, naikwento ko sa mom ko, nagalit ang mom ko. Hanggang hindi na ako kumakain sa bahay nila tita (sa kanila ako nag-stay kapag work/weekday, tapos weekends umuuwi ako samin) kasi iniiwasan ko na rin tita ko, feeling ko every word na lumalabas sa bibig nya sermon lahat at marinig ko lang boses nya feeling ko ang liit-liit ko, ang baba ng tingin ko sa sarili ko..

That went on for years that's why sa tagal ko na narararamdaman itong mabigat sa dibdib ko, galit, inis, Last saturday ang huling incident, I really snapped, sobrang nagalit na naman sya & all mixed emotions at nung monday takot na akong pumasok pa sa work, everytime maaalala ko ung incident, di ko mapigilan lumuha at malungkot.

I really dont want to feel this way that's why i searched sa internet. I really want to overcome this.


----------



## Mia99

Hi. Ive been working for almost 5 yrs. i want to resign kasi everyday may reporting. Ngaung february, 3 days p lng pnpasok ko. Pinagtatawanan nila ako. Napapahiya ako. Hindi tlga ako makapagsalita s harap nila. Nasasakal ako. Minsan sinasabi ko n lng n wala akong itturnover kahit meron. Araw araw nagwwish ako n sna mabangga n lng cnasakyan ko. Nsa minimum lng sweldo ko pero lagi p rin ako nagttaxi. Naiinis nga ako s sarili ko kc kung iisipin madali lng magsalita d b? Pero bkit ndi ko kya? Bkit may mga taong insensitive? Gusto ko maging normal..


----------



## AJiterry

tronjheim said:


> Try mo sa The Medical City si Dr. H. Sanchez. Siya ang doctor ko ngayon and he seems good. He's only one of the many psychiatrists there and you could ask for another psychiatrist sa department nila if you'd like.


LOL sorry The Medical City pala hindi makati med haha nagkamali ako ng basa anyway thanks


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



Mia99 said:


> Hi. Ive been working for almost 5 yrs. i want to resign kasi everyday may reporting. Ngaung february, 3 days p lng pnpasok ko. Pinagtatawanan nila ako. Napapahiya ako. Hindi tlga ako makapagsalita s harap nila. Nasasakal ako. Minsan sinasabi ko n lng n wala akong itturnover kahit meron. Araw araw nagwwish ako n sna mabangga n lng cnasakyan ko. Nsa minimum lng sweldo ko pero lagi p rin ako nagttaxi. Naiinis nga ako s sarili ko kc kung iisipin madali lng magsalita d b? Pero bkit ndi ko kya? Bkit may mga taong insensitive? Gusto ko maging normal..


hi, you are normal,,,, wanna join us sa group session namin?


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



kmctomas said:


> i'm new around here po, i haven't been diagnosed po, pero i feel so low and depressed these past few days. I don't know where to start pero this is all because of my relationship sa work in our family-owned business and my aunt as my boss.
> 
> Empoyee-boss relationship AND pamangkin-auntie relationship got mixed up.
> 
> Plus idagdag pa na dahil family-owned, everyone decided na kaya ng iisang staff lang (me). I felt I got burnt out dahil sa habang lumalago ang business dumarami ang workload tapos ako lang staff, naging demanding din sya sa mga deadlines. dahil sa dami ng ginagawa sinasabi niya di raw ako sumusunod sa kanya, well in fact hindi ko na magawa kasi sa sobrang busy na rin.
> 
> Dun kami madalas di magkasundo, lagi nya ako pinapagalitan, feeling ko parang naging habit na niya akong pagalitan. Nong una kapag pinagagalitan ako i tried explaining/reasoning my side, pero para sa kanya sinasagot ko siya at nagiging bastos ako. Inisip ko baka sa approach ko, i tried explaining in mahinahon, she still wouldn't understand my side, kundi alibi/dahilan lang daw. And when she's really angry na she would say hurtful things like tanga, bastos, "common sense lang yan wala ka ba nun?" (and many more).
> 
> Then to the point na I got tired of arguing/defending my side, I would always nod and answer "opo" "sige po" "ok po" na lang para hindi humaba ang discussion. i felt everything's my fault, hindi ina-acknowledge ang mga accomplishments and sobrang liit na ng tingin ko sa sarili ko.
> 
> Lucky i still have my bf/co-worker whom he really knows everything in the office, sa kanya ko naku-kwento pero sobrang bigat at ulit-ulit nlang na minsan di na rin nya ma-take, madalas nag-aaway na rin kami. Nangyari ay parang wala na akong ibang napag-vent out on what i'm going through, hindi na rin ako nagku-kwento sa mom ko kasi I didn't want din na maging cause ng hidwaan ng magkapatid, kasi nung one time nagalit sa ginawa ko dahil di namin napagkasunduan, naikwento ko sa mom ko, nagalit ang mom ko. Hanggang hindi na ako kumakain sa bahay nila tita (sa kanila ako nag-stay kapag work/weekday, tapos weekends umuuwi ako samin) kasi iniiwasan ko na rin tita ko, feeling ko every word na lumalabas sa bibig nya sermon lahat at marinig ko lang boses nya feeling ko ang liit-liit ko, ang baba ng tingin ko sa sarili ko..
> 
> That went on for years that's why sa tagal ko na narararamdaman itong mabigat sa dibdib ko, galit, inis, Last saturday ang huling incident, I really snapped, sobrang nagalit na naman sya & all mixed emotions at nung monday takot na akong pumasok pa sa work, everytime maaalala ko ung incident, di ko mapigilan lumuha at malungkot.
> 
> I really dont want to feel this way that's why i searched sa internet. I really want to overcome this.


hi.. youre a victim of verbal abuse/bullying.. it really hurts tlaga kpag kadugo mo pa gmagawa sau nyan...... nka2baba tlaga ng self esteem yan.... all you need to do is consult a counsellor pra sa pagpapayo lang... pero kung gusto mong mg join samin pwede rin.. keepsafe.


----------



## vendetta

hello. tanong ko lang, bukod sa therapy, nag geget together din ba kayo?
if yes, saan at tuwing kelan?


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



vendetta said:


> hello. tanong ko lang, bukod sa therapy, nag geget together din ba kayo?
> if yes, saan at tuwing kelan?


depende sa mga gusto mg create ng event.. amaswerte na ung once a month po sa get together... sa qc po.


----------



## vendetta

create tayo... after finals namin 
1st week ng march 



anung say mo, @botenga?


----------



## Botenga

vendetta said:


> create tayo... after finals namin
> 1st week ng march
> 
> anung say mo, @botenga?


Haha! Wala akong alam dyan. haha. Joke. I mean, ako kasi hindi ko talaga alam ang gagawin pagdating sa mga ganyang bagay eh. ^^" Suportahan nalang kita! haha.  Sakaling matuloy balak mo, ako mukhang d pwede march. May pasok ako, mahirap ng umabsent. Mga April ako pwede. hehe.


----------



## vendetta

@botenga okay.. 


sa mga gusto magcreate dyan, invite nyo lang kami.... 
tsaka pag may alam din kayong seminar, kahit ano, libre mas okay, invite invite din


----------



## destined

*just want to make advice*



kmctomas said:


> i'm new around here po, i haven't been diagnosed po, pero i feel so low and depressed these past few days. I don't know where to start pero this is all because of my relationship sa work in our family-owned business and my aunt as my boss.
> 
> Empoyee-boss relationship AND pamangkin-auntie relationship got mixed up.
> 
> Plus idagdag pa na dahil family-owned, everyone decided na kaya ng iisang staff lang (me). I felt I got burnt out dahil sa habang lumalago ang business dumarami ang workload tapos ako lang staff, naging demanding din sya sa mga deadlines. dahil sa dami ng ginagawa sinasabi niya di raw ako sumusunod sa kanya, well in fact hindi ko na magawa kasi sa sobrang busy na rin.
> 
> Dun kami madalas di magkasundo, lagi nya ako pinapagalitan, feeling ko parang naging habit na niya akong pagalitan. Nong una kapag pinagagalitan ako i tried explaining/reasoning my side, pero para sa kanya sinasagot ko siya at nagiging bastos ako. Inisip ko baka sa approach ko, i tried explaining in mahinahon, she still wouldn't understand my side, kundi alibi/dahilan lang daw. And when she's really angry na she would say hurtful things like tanga, bastos, "common sense lang yan wala ka ba nun?" (and many more).
> 
> Then to the point na I got tired of arguing/defending my side, I would always nod and answer "opo" "sige po" "ok po" na lang para hindi humaba ang discussion. i felt everything's my fault, hindi ina-acknowledge ang mga accomplishments and sobrang liit na ng tingin ko sa sarili ko.
> 
> Lucky i still have my bf/co-worker whom he really knows everything in the office, sa kanya ko naku-kwento pero sobrang bigat at ulit-ulit nlang na minsan di na rin nya ma-take, madalas nag-aaway na rin kami. Nangyari ay parang wala na akong ibang napag-vent out on what i'm going through, hindi na rin ako nagku-kwento sa mom ko kasi I didn't want din na maging cause ng hidwaan ng magkapatid, kasi nung one time nagalit sa ginawa ko dahil di namin napagkasunduan, naikwento ko sa mom ko, nagalit ang mom ko. Hanggang hindi na ako kumakain sa bahay nila tita (sa kanila ako nag-stay kapag work/weekday, tapos weekends umuuwi ako samin) kasi iniiwasan ko na rin tita ko, feeling ko every word na lumalabas sa bibig nya sermon lahat at marinig ko lang boses nya feeling ko ang liit-liit ko, ang baba ng tingin ko sa sarili ko..
> 
> That went on for years that's why sa tagal ko na narararamdaman itong mabigat sa dibdib ko, galit, inis, Last saturday ang huling incident, I really snapped, sobrang nagalit na naman sya & all mixed emotions at nung monday takot na akong pumasok pa sa work, everytime maaalala ko ung incident, di ko mapigilan lumuha at malungkot.
> 
> I really dont want to feel this way that's why i searched sa internet. I really want to overcome this.


to kmctomas
for sure hindi madali yung pinagdadaanan mo, tinatry ko ilagay ang sarili ko sa sitwasyon mo, sa tingin ko po the best step to take is find another job outside sa labas ng family business nyo, burn-out, stress and all other negetive emotions are happening dyan sa nature ng work mo, pati family relationship naaapektuhan na, YOU GOT A CHOICE MY FRIEND, hindi na po kasi maganda ang effect sa health mo physically emotionally and mentally. mas makakabuti sa iyo kung mag reresign ka na po sa work mo, hindi lang naman yan ang work sa mundo. kung ano man po reason mo at nag sstay ka mag work sa tita mo di ko na sya aalamin, pero kung ano man yung reason mo at nakakapag stay ka dyan hindi valid yan para tapak tapakan ang pagkatao mo. friend yu really need to find another job. its not healthy anymore para syo. mawawala lahat ng problema mo kapag wla ka na sa business ng tita mo yun lang yun. i hope sana marealize mo na its time to leave that work. God bless you always


----------



## destined

Mia99 said:


> Hi. Ive been working for almost 5 yrs. i want to resign kasi everyday may reporting. Ngaung february, 3 days p lng pnpasok ko. Pinagtatawanan nila ako. Napapahiya ako. Hindi tlga ako makapagsalita s harap nila. Nasasakal ako. Minsan sinasabi ko n lng n wala akong itturnover kahit meron. Araw araw nagwwish ako n sna mabangga n lng cnasakyan ko. Nsa minimum lng sweldo ko pero lagi p rin ako nagttaxi. Naiinis nga ako s sarili ko kc kung iisipin madali lng magsalita d b? Pero bkit ndi ko kya? Bkit may mga taong insensitive? Gusto ko maging normal..


friend, kapag hindi na healthy para syo ang workplace, its time to get another job.


----------



## destined

vendetta said:


> thank you, destined!
> i just keep on trying my best to see the positive side
> 
> by the way, nagmmeet up po ba yung mga nandito? if yes, saan and anong ginagawa niyo? thanks


your welcome po, yup nag meet up po ata sila pero hindi ako sumasama. ^^ hehe


----------



## siox29

sana merong group dito sa cagayan de oro... para naman makapag meet up ng kagaya kong may anxiety disorder din...


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

siox29 said:


> sana merong group dito sa cagayan de oro... para naman makapag meet up ng kagaya kong may anxiety disorder din...


Taga cagayan de oro ako!...
Nag popost ako sa thread nato at Therapy Group: Quezon City Growth and Recovery Enhancement for Anxious Thinkers (GREAT)
kung may taga cdo o mindanao. Buti pa sila taga Metro Manila/Luzon ang dami nila.


----------



## tronjheim

vendetta said:


> @botenga okay..
> 
> sa mga gusto magcreate dyan, invite nyo lang kami....
> tsaka pag may alam din kayong seminar, kahit ano, libre mas okay, invite invite din


Sana timing na nasa Manila ako nang mag happy-happy kayo


----------



## siox29

Wrong Galaxy said:


> Taga cagayan de oro ako!...
> Nag popost ako sa thread nato at Therapy Group: Quezon City Growth and Recovery Enhancement for Anxious Thinkers (GREAT)
> kung may taga cdo o mindanao. Buti pa sila taga Metro Manila/Luzon ang dami nila.


oo nga buti pa cla ang dami nila dun.. san ka sa cdo pre?.. sana may taga cdo pa dito maliban sating dalawa.. para maka boo tayo ng group..


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

siox29 said:


> oo nga buti pa cla ang dami nila dun.. san ka sa cdo pre?.. sana may taga cdo pa dito maliban sating dalawa.. para maka boo tayo ng group..


bulua pre. Ikaw?
Oo nga sana may taga cdo o misor pa dito para may grupo naman tayo kahit papano hehe.


----------



## Ronald321

Hi guys! i'm a filipino too!  actually, you don't need to worry about that anxiety attacks you've got!  Panic attacks are typically one of the people commonly experienced problems.

Anxiety is something that most individuals come one way or another of our lives. In other words, anxiety attack is known to be a panic attack. An intense form of body's response to stress, fear or even excitement. You may feel an overpowering sensations such as breathing discomfort, losing out of control, chest pain, nausea, fast heart beat, sudden feeling of fainting and other. But some people have different symptoms, its better if you'll get to control them.

Also, panic attacks are something that you often notice from yourself such as unexplainable feeling and even you might experience sudden hart attack or blacking out. To better understand anxiety and panic attacks, you should barely know how to overcome it.

This panic attacks vary from one person to another. You may try to get some therapy, they are known to potentially prevent and overcome different forms of anxiety and panic attacks. 
Too discover my top secret for how to cure anxiety and panic attack, check out my valuable resourcer below --->
http://curepanicattackv.com


----------



## siox29

Wrong Galaxy said:


> bulua pre. Ikaw?
> Oo nga sana may taga cdo o misor pa dito para may grupo naman tayo kahit papano hehe.


oo nga eh, sa capistrano ako pre.. hintay2 nlng tau baka may mag comment pa na taga cdo.. baka maka boo ng group..hehe


----------



## destined

siox29 said:


> oo nga buti pa cla ang dami nila dun.. san ka sa cdo pre?.. sana may taga cdo pa dito maliban sating dalawa.. para maka boo tayo ng group..


ang nakikita ko lang na dahilan bakit marami sa manila ang may gantong cases eh mas maraming tao sa manila ang exposed sa stress compared sa provinces. opinion ko lang naman po ito,


----------



## siox29

destined said:


> ang nakikita ko lang na dahilan bakit marami sa manila ang may gantong cases eh mas maraming tao sa manila ang exposed sa stress compared sa provinces. opinion ko lang naman po ito,


oo tama ka po... kaya napa rito ako baka sakaling may ganitong cases din sa lugar namin.. kala ko kasi nag iisa lang ako ..


----------



## marvindmartian

Hi everyone! I found this site just now and got curious. I need someone who would help me understand my current situation. I was diagnosed with agoraphobia pero di na ako bumalik sa Neuro. Please help naman po


----------



## QueenMako

um,..gusto ko sana sumama kaso di naman ako marunong magcommute-commute kasi di ako lumalabas ng bahay...haha ...its pathetic, really. Palagi akong nagpapahatid kay mama ko pag may importante akong pupuntahan....

magco-college panaman ako tapos ganto ako....haha.,, hope ko lang n mkaraos sa anxiety na to..X(


----------



## QueenMako

ton rose said:


> hi.. im organizing a group therapy sa mga tulad natin.. halika sama ka.... how can i contact u?


um,..gusto ko sana sumama kaso di naman ako marunong magcommute-commute kasi di ako lumalabas ng bahay...haha ...its pathetic, really. Palagi akong nagpapahatid kay mama ko pag may importante akong pupuntahan....

magco-college panaman ako tapos ganto ako....haha.,, hope ko lang n mkaraos sa anxiety na to..X(


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



QueenMako said:


> um,..gusto ko sana sumama kaso di naman ako marunong magcommute-commute kasi di ako lumalabas ng bahay...haha ...its pathetic, really. Palagi akong nagpapahatid kay mama ko pag may importante akong pupuntahan....
> 
> magco-college panaman ako tapos ganto ako....haha.,, hope ko lang n mkaraos sa anxiety na to..X(


hi taga san ka po?


----------



## denizza

just want to know details of the support group 
when do you meet up 
sana me sumagot agad..
im interested..
and badly need one


----------



## vendetta

balita ko may group therapy daw this saturday? ilan ang jjoin? ano pong ginagawa sa therapy at gano katagal? pwede bang mag hang out after? like maglaro sa timezone (and the likes)...


----------



## sunflowerdreams

I'm here! Just moved here actually. It's been really hard since I can't speak the language and I pretty much have zero friends out here. Feel free to contact me


----------



## tronjheim

sunflowerdreams said:


> I'm here! Just moved here actually. It's been really hard since I can't speak the language and I pretty much have zero friends out here. Feel free to contact me


Hi there! Don't worry, English is, like, the second language here. It ranges from pidgin English to nosebleed-inducing English.


----------



## melacervantes

hi there!! to those who are seeking help with anxiety (all kinds) and depression, please add me up in fb, mc abrera, so i can add u in our support group, anxiety and depression support philippines. 

-admin mela/mc


----------



## destined

melacervantes said:


> hi there!! to those who are seeking help with anxiety (all kinds) and depression, please add me up in fb, mc abrera, so i can add u in our support group, anxiety and depression support philippines.
> 
> -admin mela/mc


mc may member din ba kayo n having panick or anxiety attacks? ganun kasi yung sa akin, gusto ko sana makakilala ng tao na makakarelate sa akin talga. salamat in advance


----------



## isprikitik

*WOW*

Guys i'm in the middle of conquering this ailment na pero sometimes bumabalik like before i can travel on my own na from house to makati or even the fort the only problem is magka2ron ng anxiety tapos hnd ko papansinin then mawawala siya ang badtrip lang kce nakakapagod siya.. any ways na pwede makasali sa group na ito para maliwanagan ako on what to do during those moments.. kasi jailed na2man ako sa house ng ilang days tapos feeling ko pag lumalabas ako eh nahihirapan ako.. naglalaro naman ako tuwing weekends eh.. problema ko lang is ung weekdays saka ang hirap pag mag-isa ka lang laging nandun yun iniisip mo na may mangyayari.. so if there a way that i can join the group pls feel free to reply.. thanks...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm asian though.


----------



## sunflowerdreams

hello neighbors!


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



destined said:


> mc may member din ba kayo n having panick or anxiety attacks? ganun kasi yung sa akin, gusto ko sana makakilala ng tao na makakarelate sa akin talga. salamat in advance


opo meron pong members....


----------



## ton rose

*hi*



vendetta said:


> balita ko may group therapy daw this saturday? ilan ang jjoin? ano pong ginagawa sa therapy at gano katagal? pwede bang mag hang out after? like maglaro sa timezone (and the likes)...


hello po.. opo meron.. kung gusto nio pong sumali text nio lang po ako... 09174434858


----------



## ton rose

*hi po*

sa mga intersted mg join ng therapy group session.. txt nio po ako.. 09174434858


----------



## mikesantiago

hi evryone, good aft. nadiagnosed ako last year na merong sad. thank god may ganito palang support group


----------



## isprikitik

ton rose said:


> sa mga intersted mg join ng therapy group session.. txt nio po ako.. 09174434858


Meron po bayad you session? kung meron po magkano at saan?


----------



## isprikitik

isprikitik said:


> Meron po bayad you session? kung meron po magkano at saan?


I mean p kung meron po bayad yung session? how much po at saan?


----------



## Ichimeili

Hello everyone.. Well I've been suffering from anxiety and panic attacks for the past 2-3years I have just relocated back to the Philippines.. I'm not sure what type of anxiety that is but every time I relocate I feel it.. 5moths in now. I want to meet people that's going through the same thing. Let's form a group. I don't have social anxiety disorder, I want to meet people who goes through general anxiety disorder and panic. Please message me at www.facebook.com/melissamanila


----------



## ton rose

isprikitik said:


> Meron po bayad you session? kung meron po magkano at saan?


250 per head po sa group session.. mlapit sa sm north edsa.... godbless


----------



## Ronald321

Yes.. you can count on me too..


----------



## hawi

high i'm new here gusto ko lang sanang magpakilala sa inyo, ako'y isang social phobia sufferer for 10 years pero masasabi ko sa ngayon i've finally overcome it. although sometimes bumabalik siya paminsan minsan pero konti nalang hindi na katulad nung dati na halos hindi na ko makalabas ng bahay. pero kahit na naovercome ko na yung phobia ko yung aftermath naman yung pinoproblema ko. sa 10 years kong may social phobia i never really have a social life. wala pa rin akong mga kaibigan siguro mga kakilala lang. at ganun pa rin ako tahimik na tao. siguro dahil sa kawalan din ng social life. wala akong maikwento tungkol sa kabataan ko. ni hindi pa ako nagkakagirlfriend sa buong buhay ko and i'm 24! para tuloy napagiwanan na ko ng panahon. hay, hirap talaga ng buhay natin noh

well anyways i just hope i make friends here. i'm just tired of being alone. gusto ko sanang magkafriends ng may mga nakakaintindi sa akin kahit dito man lang sa internet. at kung may katanungan kayo kung paano ko naovercome yung phobia ko feel free to ask me i am glad to share my experiences and kahit papaano makainspire man lang ako sa inyo na maovercome nyo rin yung phobia nyo


----------



## richter15

hawi said:


> high i'm new here gusto ko lang sanang magpakilala sa inyo, ako'y isang social phobia sufferer for 10 years pero masasabi ko sa ngayon i've finally overcome it. although sometimes bumabalik siya paminsan minsan pero konti nalang hindi na katulad nung dati na halos hindi na ko makalabas ng bahay. pero kahit na naovercome ko na yung phobia ko yung aftermath naman yung pinoproblema ko. sa 10 years kong may social phobia i never really have a social life. wala pa rin akong mga kaibigan siguro mga kakilala lang. at ganun pa rin ako tahimik na tao. siguro dahil sa kawalan din ng social life. wala akong maikwento tungkol sa kabataan ko. ni hindi pa ako nagkakagirlfriend sa buong buhay ko and i'm 24! para tuloy napagiwanan na ko ng panahon. hay, hirap talaga ng buhay natin noh
> 
> well anyways i just hope i make friends here. i'm just tired of being alone. gusto ko sanang magkafriends ng may mga nakakaintindi sa akin kahit dito man lang sa internet. at kung may katanungan kayo kung paano ko naovercome yung phobia ko feel free to ask me i am glad to share my experiences and kahit papaano makainspire man lang ako sa inyo na maovercome nyo rin yung phobia nyo


haha parehong pareho tayo ng sitwasyon!!
ako din may social phobia,,
at hindi padin ako nagkakagirlfriend and im already 22,,
punta kaya tayo ng group session d2??


----------



## hawi

richter15 said:


> haha parehong pareho tayo ng sitwasyon!!
> ako din may social phobia,,
> at hindi padin ako nagkakagirlfriend and im already 22,,
> punta kaya tayo ng group session d2??


piling ko napgiwanan na ko ng panahon hehe, kahit babaeng kaibigan ni hindi ako nagkameron, di man lang nakaranas ng lambing ng isang babae hehe, hay naku narealize ko tuloy ngayon ang dami kong pinalampas na pagkakataon pero siguro kelangan lang natin ng patience dadating din yun, well i hope.

gusto ko sanang pumunta kaya lang busy ako although wala na naman akong social phobia gusto ko lang sanang makameet ng mga friends na nakakaintindi sa kalagayan natin.


----------



## richter15

hawi said:


> piling ko napgiwanan na ko ng panahon hehe, kahit babaeng kaibigan ni hindi ako nagkameron, di man lang nakaranas ng lambing ng isang babae hehe, hay naku narealize ko tuloy ngayon ang dami kong pinalampas na pagkakataon pero siguro kelangan lang natin ng patience dadating din yun, well i hope.
> 
> gusto ko sanang pumunta kaya lang busy ako although wala na naman akong social phobia gusto ko lang sanang makameet ng mga friends na nakakaintindi sa kalagayan natin.


paano mo pala naovercome ung phobia mo?? ako tingin ko naovercome ko na rin kaso hindi lang ako sure


----------



## dench

Guys bago lang ako dito ds SAS and i dont know if sas or GAD yung sa akin basta alam ko may ANXIETY ako at madals akong magka-panic attack. Almost 4 years na akong ganito, nawawala and then biglang susulpot. I'm am an adventurous person, walang fear lahat tina-try... then suddenly things changed at parang forever na. I'm so tired, hindi ko ma-enjoy yung mga dating ginagawa ko.

I'm 30, 5'7" Male single ;-) at gusto ko sanang magkaroon ng mga kakilala na may kaparehas na case sa akin. Akala ko kasi dati ako lang meron nito.

----dench


----------



## scorn

Greetings to all! I would just like to say hello to everyone here, I'm a guy that suffers from GAD and I've had it for the longest time that I can't barely remember the first time I experienced anxiety. That feeling of hopelessness has been driving me nuts for years now, and it doesn't help that I only have a handful of friends that understand what I go through. I do hope being here would bring me some form of tranquil/escape from that dreaded feeling of anxiety and depression. I'll do my best to try and contribute/help others in this community as well.

-J


----------



## CHAMP123

*My credibility is being assassinated !!!!!!! PLEASE HELP*

My credibility is being assassinated !!!!!!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## CHAMP123

My credibility is being assassinated !!!!!!! PLEASE HELP


----------



## CHAMP123

*Credibility assassination*

Greetings to all!

I would like to say hello to everyone here.
I am suffering from CREDIBILITY ASSASSINATION from people with social influences !
That feeling of hopelessness has been paralyzing me for years now, I don't have anyone else anymore right now apart from my only son who's so young to deal with it, even in his school. I hope that being here would bring me solutions somehow.
I'll do my best to try and contribute/help others in this community.
GOD SPEED......


----------



## CHAMP123

Credibility assassination

Greetings to all!

I would like to say hello to everyone here.
I am suffering from CREDIBILITY ASSASSINATION from people with social influences !
That feeling of hopelessness has been paralyzing me for years now, I don't have anyone else anymore right now apart from my only son who's so young to deal with it, even in his school. I hope that being here would bring me solutions somehow.
I'll do my best to try and contribute/help others in this community.
GOD SPEED......


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

Pasali naman ng group nyo. May facebook ba kayo?.. will be in Manila soon, will be my first time I think Im gonna die there with heart attack.


----------



## decon316

AJiterry said:


> Nice malapit kasi ako sa Makati Med siguro try ko pumunta minsan )Nag back read ako tapos nakita ko yung about sa group therapy niyo, medyo interested ako, pwede bang maki join? I'm getting sick of SAD kasi( kahit di pa ako na-diagnose, pero malaki yung chance na ito talaga yung mental disorder ko base nga dun sa mga symptoms from the net na nabasa ko), gusto ko lng tulungan yung sarili ko kasi nakaka-affect na talaga siya sa everyday life ko, may times na sobrang nadedepress talaga ako na nag lead na rin sa mga suicidal thoughts dati,di ko naman ma open to sa parents ko or even sa friends ko kasi may mga issues ako na hindi ko kaya sabihin sa kanila kasi di din naman nila maiintindihan


try m sa makati med ground floor dun ako before nagpapatingin coz i have panic attack since i think year 2000 o 2001 nagsimula but ok n ako now medyo my kuntin lang mahirap pero need lumaban


----------



## decon316

new lang ako dito hope sa mga my panic attack makatulong ako sa inyo in someway coz i know kung gano kahirap ang magkarun ngpanic attack lalo n kung severe nagkaroon ako ng panic attack year 2000 o 2001 ang hirap ng pinagdaan ko bago ako nakabawi not 100% coz til now hindi p din ako nakakaalis magisa nandun lagi ung fear n baka atakehin but ok lang atlis hindi n tulad b4 na as in zero basta fight lng ng fight wag mawalan ngpagasa dahil un ang way para makabalik uli tayo sa normal


----------



## decon316

satin may mga anxiety sabi nga ng doc ko b4 1 step at a time wag natin madaliin importante my progreso satin


----------



## QueenMako

ton rose said:


> hi taga san ka po?


ay sowi po for the late reply,.. taga Laguna na po ako ngayon. Sa sobrang pagtravel ata nabuo tong anxiety na to..(TT^TT huhu hirap plipat lipat ng school at bahay) haaaay~


----------



## Sabiniano

Please if meron pong pagtitipong gaganapin na malapit lang sa location ko.Kindly invite me at thank you in advance.God bless...


----------



## tessie

*Hey*

Hello peeps.

So happy I found this thread. I don't really know what the heck is wrong with me, and I am not really familiar with all the anxiety disorders, but I would be very interested in talking to someone who feels out of sort. :blank

Can you let me know about the group sessions? I would be really interested. I live in the QC area.

Kindly let me know through my e-mail: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rejpanda

Hello, I have middle child syndrome. Kung meron man pong support group jan na pwede salihan pa add or pm po. Taga manila po ako.


----------



## scythe7

Cool, and here i thought i was the lone Filipino in this site. Nice to know im not alone.


----------



## QueenMako

Hello??? anyone here? Question lng po: Pang ilan po kayo sa magkakapatid niyo, if any? I just wanna know kung kanino kadalas to mangyari. Panganay po ako; dalawa lang kami (2 girls).
-inspired by rejpanda's post


----------



## pinoyAko

haaha obvious ba sa username ko! mabuhay ang pilipino!


----------



## pinoyAko

QueenMako said:


> Hello??? anyone here? Question lng po: Pang ilan po kayo sa magkakapatid niyo, if any? I just wanna know kung kanino kadalas to mangyari. Panganay po ako; dalawa lang kami (2 girls).
> -inspired by rejpanda's post


pangalawang panganay ako, anim kaming magkakapatid


----------



## geo84cruz

*hi*

hi im from philippines too hope my group tyu sa fb about social anxiety


----------



## pinoyAko

geo84cruz said:


> hi im from philippines too hope my group tyu sa fb about social anxiety


oo nga gawa tayo ng group sa fb para sa mga pinoy sufferer ng SAD


----------



## pinoyAko

guys gumawa ako ng group sa fb para sa ating mga pinoy, para mapagusapan natin tungkol sa SA.. Pls Join Kayo wala pa itong members, closed itong group natin pwede nyo gamitin mga dummy accounts nyo kung may mga issues kayo sa privacy pero pwede rin naman yung real accounts nyo

https://www.facebook.com/groups/492364320837390/


----------



## burgerchuckie

Fellow Pinoys. Hello.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Taga- Laguna ako guys. Haha. Wala lang


----------



## nappyboy

Mia99 said:


> Hi. Ive been working for almost 5 yrs. i want to resign kasi everyday may reporting. Ngaung february, 3 days p lng pnpasok ko. Pinagtatawanan nila ako. Napapahiya ako. Hindi tlga ako makapagsalita s harap nila. Nasasakal ako. Minsan sinasabi ko n lng n wala akong itturnover kahit meron. Araw araw nagwwish ako n sna mabangga n lng cnasakyan ko. Nsa minimum lng sweldo ko pero lagi p rin ako nagttaxi. Naiinis nga ako s sarili ko kc kung iisipin madali lng magsalita d b? Pero bkit ndi ko kya? Bkit may mga taong insensitive? Gusto ko maging normal..


same po tayo, sa work nakailang memo nako buti hindi pako nasuspended, dahil lagi ako late, ang dahilan ayaw ko sumabay s service, dahil pag yung time ng abangan ng service pag papunta ako halos lahat sila nakatingin sakin medyo kaya ko naman, ang ayoko ko lang yung grabeng pagpapawis ko, nagagwa ko pa sumabay dati dahil may mga alibi ako ng kung anoano, "mainit yung baon ko eh, kaya un nainitan ako kya pnagpapwisan", tas ganun uli pag sawa na sabi ko "tumakbo ako eh bka malate ako kya ganun", eh naka ilang ulit na puro ganon at kung anonong dhilan pa at feeling ko mukha nako engeng sa mga dahilan ko, kaya gangwa ko nagcocomute nlng ako inuunahan ko yung service, tamad tlaga ako gumising ng maaga pro pinipilit ko, tas exercise pra mamanage ko kahit papano anxiety ko. tas un pag nasa ofis na ko, halos 90% cguro ng araw namin walang usap2, question and answer portion lang tungkol sa trabaho, ewan, ganto tlaga ako so very quite.. at pag uwian na ayan na kakabahan nanman ako.. madalas ako makaexperience ng panic attack pag uwian na, nagyosi lang ako ng konte, pag upo ko sa service (no choice sasbay tlaga ako service) namula ako pati daw mata ko pulang pula akala nila MJ ako pro hindi, kung pwede lang gusto kona magteleport, pra makatakas pro hndi... hay..hanggang ngaun ganon prin ang mga scenareo,, pro nabawasan n panic ko, cguro dahil sa exercise, nagbibgay n tlaga ako ng time ngaun magexercise unlike before..

what i've learned before kz feeling good inside not outside...
kaya nagfofocus tlaga ako s health ko, last checkup ko 170 ang BP ko, kaya sensitive ako kya medyo change lifestyle...

advice ko po, pray kahit ilang beses sa isang araw kahit two words lang, hindi naman ako religious pro naramdaman ko tlaga na kelangan ko siya, then watch your health...


----------



## nappyboy

good morning... sana active po tayo.. lets help each other,, para sa sarili natin at para sa kapwa natin.. we want to live a good quality of life at sana maabot natin yun...


----------



## eldric08

http://www.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122/. http://www.facebook.com/groups/great711/.

Guys, tingnan nyo na lang tong support group dito sa pinas. Matagal nang meron sa facebook. Active na active pa mga members dyan hanggang ngayon. isa ko sa member dito. Kung mababasa nyo mga message dito sa thread na to. Eto nga pinakasikat dito sa SAS.


----------



## burgerchuckie

willowdan said:


> Hi burgerchuckie, sa San Pablo City ako lumaki, Laguna rin ..  .. saan ka sa Laguna bro?


Taga Elbi ako!


----------



## burgerchuckie

eldric08 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122/. http://www.facebook.com/groups/great711/.
> 
> Guys, tingnan nyo na lang tong support group dito sa pinas. Matagal nang meron sa facebook. Active na active pa mga members dyan hanggang ngayon. isa ko sa member dito. Kung mababasa nyo mga message dito sa thread na to. Eto nga pinakasikat dito sa SAS.


Uy. Elbi rin ako


----------



## nappyboy

Hellow sa lahat.... :d cheers...


----------



## Crystalline

Filipino based in the US.


----------



## eldric08

San ka sa elbi preng chuckie. Ako dito lng sa may junction.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

nappyboy said:


> same po tayo, sa work nakailang memo nako buti hindi pako nasuspended, dahil lagi ako late, ang dahilan ayaw ko sumabay s service, dahil pag yung time ng abangan ng service pag papunta ako halos lahat sila nakatingin sakin medyo kaya ko naman, ang ayoko ko lang yung grabeng pagpapawis ko, nagagwa ko pa sumabay dati dahil may mga alibi ako ng kung anoano, "mainit yung baon ko eh, kaya un nainitan ako kya pnagpapwisan", tas ganun uli pag sawa na sabi ko "tumakbo ako eh bka malate ako kya ganun", eh naka ilang ulit na puro ganon at kung anonong dhilan pa at feeling ko mukha nako engeng sa mga dahilan ko, kaya gangwa ko nagcocomute nlng ako inuunahan ko yung service, tamad tlaga ako gumising ng maaga pro pinipilit ko, tas exercise pra mamanage ko kahit papano anxiety ko. tas un pag nasa ofis na ko, halos 90% cguro ng araw namin walang usap2, question and answer portion lang tungkol sa trabaho, ewan, ganto tlaga ako so very quite.. at pag uwian na ayan na kakabahan nanman ako.. madalas ako makaexperience ng panic attack pag uwian na, nagyosi lang ako ng konte, pag upo ko sa service (no choice sasbay tlaga ako service) namula ako pati daw mata ko pulang pula akala nila MJ ako pro hindi, kung pwede lang gusto kona magteleport, pra makatakas pro hndi... hay..hanggang ngaun ganon prin ang mga scenareo,, pro nabawasan n panic ko, cguro dahil sa exercise, nagbibgay n tlaga ako ng time ngaun magexercise unlike before..
> 
> what i've learned before kz feeling good inside not outside...
> kaya nagfofocus tlaga ako s health ko, last checkup ko 170 ang BP ko, kaya sensitive ako kya medyo change lifestyle...
> 
> advice ko po, pray kahit ilang beses sa isang araw kahit two words lang, hindi naman ako religious pro naramdaman ko tlaga na kelangan ko siya, then watch your health...


Ang awkward talaga sa service tae yung shuttle van service ang aga namin 2am tapos ung ginagawa ko eh natutulog ako para sabihin puyat2x ako. Call center kasi eh lol.


----------



## shatteredself

Nice, di ko inexpect na may PH thread din pala dito. 
welcome to me..

Rainy Evening guys


----------



## MurrayJ

Didn't even knew you people had electricity over there


----------



## Crystalline

Manila's larger than Los Angeles


----------



## nappyboy

eldric08 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122/. http://www.facebook.com/groups/great711/.
> 
> Guys, tingnan nyo na lang tong support group dito sa pinas. Matagal nang meron sa facebook. Active na active pa mga members dyan hanggang ngayon. Isa ko sa member dito. Kung mababasa nyo mga message dito sa thread na to. Eto nga pinakasikat dito sa sas.


join po ang di pa nakakajoin... :d


----------



## spurs13

*hi*

Hi, are any of you based in the UAE? Thought it would be worth a shot


----------



## siox29

mga pards, gusto ko lang sanang i share yung anxiety ko dito..

ang hirap kasi ng hindi ko alam kung ano ang magiging future ko, kasi parang na stucked na ako sa buhay na ganito, nag iisang anak lang ako, yung nanay ko nag tratrabaho sa government, ung tatay ko wala di ko alam kung nasan, simula noong bata pa ako binibigay lahat ng kung ano ang gusto ko laruan, pagkain, at kung ano-ano pa, nadala ko ito hanggang ngayon, 24 years old na ako pero napaka independent ko parin sa nanay ko, ni hindi ako naka tapos ng college, nalulung pa ako sa droga ngayon.. gusto kung lumayo para hanapin ang sarili ko, pero pano?.. natatakot akong iwan nanay ko kasi mag isa lang sya.. gusto kong baguhin sarili ko.. pero di ko alam kung paano at kung saan ako mag sisimula.....


----------



## BoOCHICKZ

Mga kalahi.. bago po ako dito.. Johniel po taga Cebu.. 3 taon nang nagstastruggle ng Anxiety.. sana dito makuha ang sagot at matulungan nyo rin ako kung paano malampasan ito...


----------



## soulsearching

presentmoment said:


> hi im in cebu. if u dont mind me asking, which psychotherapist are u seeing? ive been to several in the previous years and i have to say i dont trust all but one. i dont go anymore because the meds dont work and some does the complete opposite and makes me a nervous wreck. they all just mask the pain like alcoholism. im 26 so i think iv had enough. but for many years iv wished there was a support group, ive suggested it to my psychiatrist when i was 20 but the other patient was too scared to participate. i just want to finally talk to a real person going through the same thing and not have to hangout with friends you just dont wanna hangout with anymore because of SA. my bf thinks it is undeserving of us to even put a name to this 'illness' because it's being spoiled and selfish and that there are real problems around the world. so its one of the major reasons i dont go to the doc anymore because part of me is scared to show i'm a nutcase. but in true honesty i believe this is a real problem i have to overcome one way or another.


hi! im also from cebu! im new here and just got diagnosed this year.. how r u doing now? do u have a support grp already? i would love to join and meet up with you guys. 
can u recomend a good psychotherapist? thanks!


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

BoOCHICKZ said:


> Mga kalahi.. bago po ako dito.. Johniel po taga Cebu.. 3 taon nang nagstastruggle ng Anxiety.. sana dito makuha ang sagot at matulungan nyo rin ako kung paano malampasan ito...





soulsearching said:


> hi! im also from cebu! im new here and just got diagnosed this year.. how r u doing now? do u have a support grp already? i would love to join and meet up with you guys.
> can u recomend a good psychotherapist? thanks!


Grabe nga kalapait ani nga life bros. peste syet fak I hate it!...
Isa sa pinaka-pangit nga life diri sa kalibutan... :no:blank


----------



## Nino

Hello guys! New member here. I am currently living in pasig, suffering from anxiety disorder for probably a year and a half. I just recently thought of joining a community similar to this group. A brief description about me, I had one episode of panic attack late last year on a plane. I am emloyed but lately things have been tougher with my anxiety. Welcome to me!


----------



## Sheerful

need to post here


----------



## hoodooed

Another trooper from the Philippines over here!

I've been suffering from social anxiety for, well, practically all my life, though I've identified it just a month ago.

After much lurking, I finally decided to join this forum on the chance that I can get to know and be friends with those close by and on the same boat as I am.I requested to join the facebook group as well, so for now, I'm looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Iam Lost

I need a friend...a true friend who can understand my condition without judging.. i just need someone to talk to..


----------



## pinoyAko

hi guys join kayo sa group na to.

https://m.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122?refid=27

Marami tayo na may social phobia ang nagjoin na. Halos mas active kami sa group na yan kesa dito sa SAS

tapos add nyo na rin ako 

facebook.com/kasperskidamien


----------



## jap

hello. Di ko inexpect na may Pinoy thread dito sa SAS.


----------



## juki89

Half filipino Total support of everyone here<3 I feel your pain


----------



## Lynskey22

hello guys...it's nice to know that I'm not alone..been suffering from social phobia and panic attacks for almost 4yrs now and since then life for me becomes a misery. Naiintindihan ko mga pinagdadaanan niyo. Just keep on fighting do not lose hope.. things will work out somehow.


----------



## Malek

juki89 said:


> Half filipino Total support of everyone here<3 I feel your pain


Likewise. Even though I only know English and was raised Americanized, I sometimes wonder about my heritage. Good luck to you all.


----------



## icarus0nline

Hello kabayans


----------



## honeybunny

Grabe, ang galing ng site na to... I was suffering from panic attack and that started nung nagka back pain ako..

Unfortunately, nung kelan ko lang talaga nalaman na totally I was suffering from PANIC ATTACK... na talagang lumala na... Kasi nung nagkarun recession 2009, nagpasama na ako sa binayaran ng company... Thing is, na stuck ako sa bahay na and hirap na din ako bumyahe kasi sa byahe, dun din ako inaatake ng panic attack... Ang hirap lalo ngayon kasi this leads na sa agoraphobia.... 


Hirap, hindi ito natutukan nung 2003 pa... kaya suffer talaga ako till now, at lalong lumala pa. Puro trabaho at kung naman, have to go sa doctor, hirap din kasi no work no pay... Wala ding mag shoulder sa expenses sa ospital kaya hindi ko alam na panic attack na pala.. 

Hirap, short distances na lang ang kaya ko... And I feel dizzy na kapag malayong places na ang pupuntahan... Last April ang grabeng atake ng panic attack. I feel like dying.. 2 weeks akong walang kinain tapos nginig nginig ang paa ko.. 

Kainis when you have this at wala kang enough money for the things you needed like CBT or things.. At hindi na din ako nakakalis sa bahay... Kung pwede e doctor pa ang pupunta sa kin.. Dami ako kinatakutan... heights, flying on a plane, tawid na sa tulay... hays.


----------



## honeybunny

kainis, nadagdagan pa depression dahil agoraphobic ako e wala pa akong asawa.. how can someone cope up with agoraphobic? 

Buti na lang may ka chat ako ngayon at sabi nya may panic attack sya nung 30s sya kaya tanggap nya ako... Nga lang, I want to get cured na din.. Hirap kasi e.


----------



## honeybunny

destined said:


> tronjheim, dko alam kung relief or hindi na malaman ko tong site na ito, comforting dahil may makakausap na ako na makakarelate din sa akin, nkakalungkot marami pla ganto din case, anyway nag start ang first panic attack ko november of 2011, kala ko may heart problem ako, den january to march of 2012 pinaka climax ko dahil dumating ako sa point na takot na ako lumabas ng bahay, takot ako sa maraming tao npparanoid ako dahil feeling ko may mangyayaring masama, natakot na din ako matulog, wla ako mapagsabihan sa umpisa, then i turned to God, d ko na naisipan may pa psychiatrist dahil i know sa isip ko lang to eh, mula nun unti unti na ako naging normal, di na ako takot sa maraming tao, d narin ako kinakabahan, pero may rare times na may panick attack parin ako pero di na madalas, gusto ko lang din ishare sa inyo baka makatulong sa inyo, i surrendered my self to God and asked for forgiveness, sineek ko tlga sya. Slowly i gained peace of mind, iniisip ko lang bro pinalo lang ako ni God para maalala ko sya at magbalik loob ako sa kanya, God works in miracles need lang natin magtiwala. Hindi tayo bibigyan ni God ng pagsubok n ganto kung di natin kakayain. with Gods help im getting better na, yung almost daily ko na panic attacks naging rare na like once every month nalang. sana lahat tyo na nag uundergo ng GAD or panic attacks lets first seek God, kapag totoo sa puso natin ang pagsisisi sa mga kasalanan natin at talangang tinanggap natin siya walang imposible. walang masama kung susubukan nyo.


I am a christian since then... I know that I am not perfect pero mabuti naman akong tao at mananampalataya...

Just dont know. This is maybe a test just like Job... Have panic attacks for 1o years na.. So sobrang hirap nga ng sa akin.


----------



## honeybunny

Humvee said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My name is Mick. I am a 40 years old. I have struggling with manic depression and anxiety for about 15 years now. I have seen numerous doctors and been on different kinds of medication but it was only about two years ago that I consider myself to have been stabilized with the proper mix of therapy and medication.
> 
> My anxiety case is complex because it has diversified into medical anxiety, agoraphobia, social anxiety, etc. Now that I consider myself stable, I am willing to listen to those who are still struggling and maybe share of the things that I've learned from my ordeal. I am willing to take calls if you need someone to talk to. Since I just can't post my number here, send me a private message if you wish to talk and then I'll send you my home number in return.
> 
> I am trying to organize a meetup group on Meetup.com although I don't want to launch it yet because I don't think I am ready to keep up with the responsibilities on a regular basis. I will post it here when I am finally able to launch it.


have agoraphobia now... I'll Pm you and ask an advice.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jap

Hello xD


----------



## QueenMako

1st year of college, last week of semester na yet nagtatago parin ako sa library(thank God may part ng library na walang tao!) at hindi sumasama sa mga classmates.

SAD on the work, naapektuhan na nman ung studies ko.

Madalas akong magskip ng classes ksi sobrang haba ng vacant time ko, eh hndi nmn ako pwedeng uwi ng uwi sayang pamasahe.(tsaka iniiwasan ko magcommute hangga't maaari. Kinakabahan ksi ako ksi madaming tao. Feeling ko nkatingin sila eh.)
Kaya tuloy ayaw ko nang umalis ng library kahit na 6 hrs pa 'kong nkaupo sa sahig.(sa gilid ng shelves para di kita.)

Pinoproblema ko n nmn kung pa'no ko to i-eexplain kay mama ko, bkit mabababa ung grades ko. Syempre kahit anong paliwanag ko ksi, hndi yun maiintindihan nila kasi halos buong pamilya ko social butterflies.

I once explained nga 'tong SAD yet ang sbi lng nila na 'nasayo nlng yan, ikaw lng magpapabago sa sarili mo' pero it's really not helping at all. Future ko unti-unti nang nasisira.

Share ko lng, okay lng nman di ba?
..... ..... .....

I wonder though, bakit madami nmng may SAD na may friends yet ako wala. (Since kinakausap lng ako ng iba kapag may kailangan, mga insensitive!) 
I dunno, baka kasi anti social ako, dhil ayaw kong mkipag usap.(kasalanan ng SAD, kinakabahan ako pag may kausap, di ko alam ang sasabihin na.)

...... ...... .......
Nasubukan nyo na ba ung MBTI personality test? Medyo accurate sya actually.
You can take the quiz here:
http://www.personalitypathways.com/type_inventory.html
Titignan ko lng kung merong connection ung may SAD sa personality type.

Scroll down nyo lng po, may 4 questions dyan.
Malalaman mo yung personality type mo. ex. ISTJ(Introverted-Sensing-Thinking-Judging)
I search nyo lng ung type nyo, ex: type 'ISTJ personality on google, lalabas ung description ng pesonality nyo.
Just curious, and to keep the conversation going. Eventually, sana ma cure tayo.
..........
Waah, haba nito ah.


----------



## pinoyAko

pinoyAko said:


> hi guys join kayo sa group na to.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122?refid=27
> 
> Marami tayo na may social phobia ang nagjoin na. Halos mas active kami sa group na yan kesa dito sa SAS
> 
> tapos add nyo na rin ako
> 
> facebook.com/kasperskidamien


guys, sino na nagjoin sa group? at ska add nio nman ako sa fb kahit dummy accounts nyo lang tayo tayo lang ang magkakaintindihan sa isat isa. PM nyo muna ako sa fb kung nakajoin naa kau ha. Gusto ko lang makilala pa ng may mga taong may SAD na tulad ko


----------



## Dolph

Hello... Kamusta po kayong lahat. Im happy to see na meron din palang group for pinoys. Hehe. Ive had panic disorder for 10years na rin cguro... Since college pako.. Ive tried seeing a doctor but ive stopped taking meds kasi ayoko sana maging dependent... Pero di ngaun bumabalik nnmn.. Sana po makatulong kayo. Salamat mga bossing. Taga wquezon city pala ako


----------



## rujinai

*hi guys*

finally I'm so glad there are pinoy group with SAD. phew! I thought I am the only one. lets make the best of it guys!


----------



## melacervantes

*hi everyone!!!!*

Im mela. Im one of the admins of anxiety and depression support philippines. Kung sino man gusto mag join, u are all very welcome. Thanks damien for inviting them. Anyway kung gusto nyo magpa add paki add muna ako sa fb mela cervantes. Tas ill be sending u a form na sasagutan just for security purposes ng existing members. No pressure naman ang pagsagot. If u dont answer then icant approve ur request hehe. For my eyes only lang naman un to make sure na walang mkakapasok na naghahanap ng customers or clients ng kung ano ano. I might have to ask some personal questions as needed. Un lang hehe feel free to msg me anytime.


----------



## johnter09

im emerjohn 28.. 10 yrs na may s.a.d. 
anybody in dipolog, davao or entire mindanao
speak up..
gawa tayo ng group na maka pagmeet up tayo... 09062202032


----------



## johnter09

im emerjohn 28.. 10 yrs na may s.a.d. 
anybody in dipolog, davao or entire mindanao
speak up..
gawa tayo ng group na maka pagmeet up tayo... 09062202032


----------



## irisiris

Hi. I am finally facing my problem. I am looking for a support group na makakaintindi sa akin. 

Sana makilala natin ang isa't isa.


----------



## irisiris

melacervantes said:


> Im mela. Im one of the admins of anxiety and depression support philippines. Kung sino man gusto mag join, u are all very welcome. Thanks damien for inviting them. Anyway kung gusto nyo magpa add paki add muna ako sa fb mela cervantes. Tas ill be sending u a form na sasagutan just for security purposes ng existing members. No pressure naman ang pagsagot. If u dont answer then icant approve ur request hehe. For my eyes only lang naman un to make sure na walang mkakapasok na naghahanap ng customers or clients ng kung ano ano. I might have to ask some personal questions as needed. Un lang hehe feel free to msg me anytime.


Hi Ms. Mela. I sent a Friend Request sa Facebook.


----------



## muncherxxvii

*greetings*

hi! i'm filipino. i have a mild social anxiety disorder. please be nice to me. :yes


----------



## danvssa

i'm filipino. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif i'm new in this forum. nakakatuwa malaman na mrami rin pala filipino sa forum na to. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif i also would like to join a support group for filipinos with SAD if there's any.


----------



## agbaldovino

*Support Group Philippines- Let's schedule!*

Hi everyone!

It seems like we all share the thought of building a support group here in the Philippines. Let's make it happen! I live in Quezon City. And this is a vision that I share, and I am committed to.

A few years back, I used to be extremely shy to the point that I became depressed about it. I had a strong feeling that something was wrong. When I opened it up to people, they didn't seem to understand how serious it was- saying it's normal to feel shy. But we all know it's as real as it gets. It became my obsession to find a "cure" to this condition. So I did everything I could from attending counselling workshops, getting the nerve to talk to people about internet.

I would like to say to anyone that's reading... is that it gets better! There's light at the end of the tunnel. Don't give up or lose hope. 

And I believe that setting up this support group is one of the biggest steps we can take. I will be coordinating a venue for this so that we can meet and start our first official meeting. I propose we do it this coming January 2014. A target date will be January 6.
*
https://www.facebook.com/alvin.g.baldovino
Add me on facebook- and Message me your contact details- cell number and email if you share in this vision, and want to be part of the group. My commitment is that even if there is just one person who is committed in meeting for the support group then I will be there. *

Alvin Baldovino
Meta-Coach on Shyness/Neuro-semantic trainer
[email protected]
09228972895

https://www.facebook.com/alvin.g.baldovino


----------



## Hermiter

The phillipinss still exist


----------



## ivypiamonte

Hi guys....


----------



## Edwolf

There's internet connection there?


----------



## burgerchuckie

Laguna native here. Hehe


----------



## burgerchuckie

eldric08 said:


> San ka sa elbi preng chuckie. Ako dito lng sa may junction.


Lapit lang. Sa may San Antonio ako.


----------



## agbaldovino

*Support group in metro manila- quezon city*

Hi guys for those who live near quezon city or are in metro manila. We're starting a support group. We are meeting on Jan 23, 2014 7pm to 9pm. The venue is in cubao.

Venue: Cubao ave. cor oxford street. (A.O Baldovino Law Office) 2nd floor, St. Anthony Building, Cubao, Quezon City.

The building is near the lrt station. Contact me if you need help with directions. Alvin- 09228972895.

Contact me also, maybe you have a suggestion for a venue that we can use for free.

To our personal development!


----------



## Jawi96

Tempting, but I'm here ballsing around in Davao, Mindanao. Old school style


----------



## mar8chu

you can talk to me via [email protected]


----------



## Dongskie

Hi All mayroon ba support group?


----------



## Dongskie

nervestressed said:


> is there anyone here from philippines support group, i'm from philippines i really need help. please don't ignore me. thanks


saan ka sa pinas?


----------



## Dongskie

presentmoment said:


> hi im in cebu. if u dont mind me asking, which psychotherapist are u seeing? ive been to several in the previous years and i have to say i dont trust all but one. i dont go anymore because the meds dont work and some does the complete opposite and makes me a nervous wreck. they all just mask the pain like alcoholism. im 26 so i think iv had enough. but for many years iv wished there was a support group, ive suggested it to my psychiatrist when i was 20 but the other patient was too scared to participate. i just want to finally talk to a real person going through the same thing and not have to hangout with friends you just dont wanna hangout with anymore because of SA. my bf thinks it is undeserving of us to even put a name to this 'illness' because it's being spoiled and selfish and that there are real problems around the world. so its one of the major reasons i dont go to the doc anymore because part of me is scared to show i'm a nutcase. but in true honesty i believe this is a real problem i have to overcome one way or another.


San ka sa Cebu?


----------



## Dongskie

HI ALL SALAHAT NG NA FRIEND REQUEST KO saan ACCPT nyo Ako

Bago lng ako SA sufferer din TULAD nyo.....


----------



## Dongskie

HI ALL SA LAHAT NG NA FRIEND REQUEST KO sana ACCPT nyo Ako

Bago lng ako dito SA sufferer din TULAD nyo.....


----------



## Dongskie

KAYA Natin lahat ng ito Guys basta mag tulungan lang tayo dito....Alam ko mahirap ito dahil isa din ako sa inyo..


----------



## bilbuthehobbit

Hi! active parin ba ito? hahaha magpulong pulong naman tayo oh


----------



## Dongskie

bilbuthehobbit said:


> Hi! active parin ba ito? hahaha magpulong pulong naman tayo oh


tol PA ka din ba? musta kana?:|


----------



## tronjheim

bilbuthehobbit said:


> Hi! active parin ba ito? hahaha magpulong pulong naman tayo oh


Sana madali lang pumunta sa Manila, bai, karamihan ninyo nadoon


----------



## abnormallynormal

Hi


----------



## adamantine

*Any one still interested in a support group?*

Hello, is any one still interested in setting up a support group? Although perhaps anxiety-inducing at first, it'd be cool to have a meetup with similarly situated individuals. Anyone here from Quezon City?


----------



## khaldrogo

*Hi*

Hi..

I'm new here. Nakita ko lang to sa pgsearch about sa SAD. Active pa ba mga Pinoy dito? I have never met someone with SAD like me. Please reply. Thanks..


----------



## chillman

miguel said:


> hi iam miguel iam suffering anxiety for almost 4 years naghahanap ako ng kagaya ko para makahingi ng advice kong pano ko matutulungan sarili ko.. wala akong meds no doctor. wala akong pera, nagbabakasakali lang ako dito sa net. research ng mga natural medication, find some advice. o kaya makakita ko ng psyc na pwedeng tumulong sakin. . please mail me kong pwede mo akong matulungan my email is [email protected] or text me at 09094428639
> 
> may account ako sa youtube and i think isa rin sya sa couse kong bakit ako nagsusuffer ng anxiety..
> www.youtube.com TYPE (amponako) mahalaga dyan yong audio 5 na video yan..


lam muh mababawasan ung anxiety muh kung you will sleep a lot.. lalu na sa tanghali.. o kaya matutulog ka ng maaga.. it will work..


----------



## chillman

lam nyo guyzz mababawasan anxiety nyo kung matutulog kayo ng sapat pwede rin sbra..


----------



## khaldrogo

chillman said:


> lam nyo guyzz mababawasan anxiety nyo kung matutulog kayo ng sapat pwede rin sbra..


Ano kinalaman ng pagtulog? Lagi na kong tulog e.


----------



## FangSeeker89

Hi everyone! First time ko magpost dito. I wasn't aware that I have this disorder until I came across it while I was studying.

Just a brief rundown of my SAD experiences in which I realized I have been collecting embarrassing moments all my life.
-I can't talk naturally in front of a group of people. Before it's a lot milder since I just attribute it probably to my shyness, but recently it has been happening to me even when I'm with my group of friends! I don't know when it started but I just became aware of it very recently because it has been affecting my life.In Christmas parties wherein you will have to describe your gifts and the person you picked, NIGHTMARE! My mouth literally shake and they point it out!
-It's hard for me to make eye contact and not stutter or shake. I need a lot of social interaction in my chosen profession so I can't afford to stay like this forever.

I know drugs can control it but I thought I'd have it as last resort. Can't go to a psychiatrist since I am still a student and I don't know where to get money from and I also have no intentions of telling this to my parents.

I hope someone there would be willing to help me. I mean let us help each other. I'm fine with skype, fb group, and even meetups if my schedule will allow it hopefully.


----------



## khaldrogo

*Hi*

"In Christmas parties wherein you will have to describe your gifts and the person you picked, NIGHTMARE! My mouth literally shake and they point it out!"

Nakarelate ako dito ah. Isang description lang or one word lang hangga't maari. Bago lang ako dito nakita ko lang din sa pgsearch. Mukhang luma na mga messages dito. Hindi ko alam kung active pa mga tao dito. :um

Anyway.. Ano course mo? May group therapy akong nabasa dito kung gusto mo check mo.


----------



## FangSeeker89

khaldrogo said:


> "In Christmas parties wherein you will have to describe your gifts and the person you picked, NIGHTMARE! My mouth literally shake and they point it out!"
> 
> Nakarelate ako dito ah. Isang description lang or one word lang hangga't maari. Bago lang ako dito nakita ko lang din sa pgsearch. Mukhang luma na mga messages dito. Hindi ko alam kung active pa mga tao dito. :um
> 
> Anyway.. Ano course mo? May group therapy akong nabasa dito kung gusto mo check mo.


Oo nga mukang di na ganong active tong thread. Im a medical student pala. Yung group therapy pala, fb page ba? May mga sinalihan akong grps waiting for confirmation lang. Sobrang interested ako. Question pala, nadiagnosed ka ba and nagtatake ng meds?


----------



## khaldrogo

_


FangSeeker89 said:



Oo nga mukang di na ganong active tong thread. Im a medical student pala. Yung group therapy pala, fb page ba? May mga sinalihan akong grps waiting for confirmation lang. Sobrang interested ako. Question pala, nadiagnosed ka ba and nagtatake ng meds?

Click to expand...

_Anong routine ng medical student yung nahihirapan ka? Speaking in front of people?

Yung group therapy nakita ko lang dito sa page 12 nitong thread. Si chevlenz yung nakita ko na ngiinvite. Baka pwede mo siya imessage. Kay Doc Randy Dellosa sa Q.C. yung venue.

Nagoogle lang ako dati kasi nga napansin ko lumalala na at hndi na normal. Nakita ko social anxiety disorder yung mga symptoms ko. Nung hndi ko na talaga kaya at narealize ko na gusto ko pa rin mabuhay pumunta ko mgisa sa psychiatrist. Dun ko na nalaman na meron nga ko nun. 2006 pa yun student p ko. Nireseta niya sakin SSRIs na Seroxat pero 1month lang ako ngtake. Tumigil na ko kasi may side effects tapos ang mahal pa.

Try mo yung Inderal na betablocker. Propranolol hydrochloride yung generic name nya at over the counter siya. 10mg lang. Wag ka iinom ng more than twice a day. Gagamitin mo lang siya 1 hr before ka maexposed sa mga triggers ng anxiety tulad nga halimbawa ng pagsasalita. Update mo ko kung ano effect sayo. Since medical student ka baka may idea ka rin kung san pa ginagamit yan. Sana makatulong..


----------



## FangSeeker89

khaldrogo said:


> Anong routine ng medical student yung nahihirapan ka? Speaking in front of people?
> 
> Yung group therapy nakita ko lang dito sa page 12 nitong thread. Si chevlenz yung nakita ko na ngiinvite. Baka pwede mo siya imessage. Kay Doc Randy Dellosa sa Q.C. yung venue.
> 
> Nagoogle lang ako dati kasi nga napansin ko lumalala na at hndi na normal. Nakita ko social anxiety disorder yung mga symptoms ko. Nung hndi ko na talaga kaya at narealize ko na gusto ko pa rin mabuhay pumunta ko mgisa sa psychiatrist. Dun ko na nalaman na meron nga ko nun. 2006 pa yun student p ko. Nireseta niya sakin SSRIs na Seroxat pero 1month lang ako ngtake. Tumigil na ko kasi may side effects tapos ang mahal pa.
> 
> Try mo yung Inderal na betablocker. Propranolol hydrochloride yung generic name nya at over the counter siya. 10mg lang. Wag ka iinom ng more than twice a day. Gagamitin mo lang siya 1 hr before ka maexposed sa mga triggers ng anxiety tulad nga halimbawa ng pagsasalita. Update mo ko kung ano effect sayo. Since medical student ka baka may idea ka rin kung san pa ginagamit yan. Sana makatulong..


Everyday kaming may group discussions and mga reporting. Since lagi naman naming ginagawa, I can pull off most of the reporting and discussions with my peers pero may mga time talaga na biglang magshashake yung boses ko and kakabahan na ko. Nakakainis lang kasi lalo kapag alam na alam ko yung topic, I will opt na to speak nalang tapos yung palpitation ko sobra sobra. Kaso everything that we say is graded so nagsusuffer yung discussion grade ko. I also can't make eye contact even to my facilitators lalo kapag casual conversation hindi ko na sila makausap ng matino. Eh pag nasa school or hospital okay lang siguro na serious pero once outside, hindi ko na kayang makipagjoke or normal conversation sa kanila. Naghihistory taking din kami sa mga patients namin sa ward. Next year, internship na ko and there will be more patient interaction. Anghirap lang kasi they will tell me their problems tapos ako naman struggling with this stupid SAD. Even among my friends minsan nahihirapan ako magkwento kasi nga magshashake yung boses ko in the middle of my story. I think my main problem is the lack or not enough social interaction.

Those drugs you mentioned, yes I do know about them and I opt not to use any drug muna kasi baka maging dependent ako. I want to try to overcome this by not using any drugs. I probably just need to be sensitized by having a lot of social interactions and siguro best start would be to do it with those people na kagaya ko, kaya pumunta ko sa mga forums.

BTW since sabi mo nagstop ka sa meds, kamusta yung symptoms mo ngayon?


----------



## khaldrogo

_


FangSeeker89 said:



Everyday kaming may group discussions and mga..

Click to expand...

_
Tanong ko lang, yung bang pgshake ng voice mo tsaka sobrang palpitation tuwing pgsasalita lang sa discussion nyo o may iba pang social situations na nararamdaman mo yun? Kasi ang pgkakaalam ko may mga specific types ng SAD. Sorry hndi ko masyado alam sabi lang ng psychiatrist ko dati.

Yung sa eye contact ganun din sakin. Ayoko ng tinitignan ako yun yung dahilan.

About dun sa mga symptoms, anjan pa rin sila. Hndi naman sila nawawala e nababawasan lang. Ginagamit ko lang yung Inderal kpag kelangan sa work ko. Nakasched naman mga meetings namin kaya yun nkakasurvive naman.

Share ko lang yung sinabi ng psychiatrist ko dati. Lahat daw ng tao kinakabahan bago mgsalita sa harap ng maraming tao. Ang difference daw e yung mga normal na tao once na ngsalita na naiisip na nila yung mga susunod na sasabihin nila at nawawala na yung kaba nila. Nagkakaroon sila ng confidence as they speak kasi nga nawawala na yung kaba. Pero sa case ng may mga SAD iba. Once na yung kaba nila hndi nadidissipate sa simula plang, hndi na nila naiisip yung susunod pa na words na sasabihin nila at lalo p yun nagiging cause ng mas kaba pa. Tapos iniisip pa nila yung mga tao n nkatingin sa kanila kaya lalo lumalaki yung problema.

So sabi niya yung Inderal binigay niya sakin para tanggalin yung kaba ko at mkpgisip ako ng maayos sa pgsasalita. Maraming beses ko na siya nagamit sa mga reports ko noong student pa ko. Kelangan lang ng practice. Iniisip ko nlang sayang yung mga bright ideas ko na gusto ko sabihin sa kanila. :teeth Kidding aside, try mo yan. Para sakin yan yung first step para mg gain ng confidence. Once na meron na, pwede na tanggalin.

Sorry yan lang talaga matutulong ko sayo kasi hndi pa rin naman ako gumagaling e.


----------



## FangSeeker89

khaldrogo said:


> _
> 
> _
> Tanong ko lang, yung bang pgshake ng voice mo tsaka sobrang palpitation tuwing pgsasalita lang sa discussion nyo o may iba pang social situations na nararamdaman mo yun? Kasi ang pgkakaalam ko may mga specific types ng SAD. Sorry hndi ko masyado alam sabi lang ng psychiatrist ko dati.
> 
> Yung sa eye contact ganun din sakin. Ayoko ng tinitignan ako yun yung dahilan.
> 
> About dun sa mga symptoms, anjan pa rin sila. Hndi naman sila nawawala e nababawasan lang. Ginagamit ko lang yung Inderal kpag kelangan sa work ko. Nakasched naman mga meetings namin kaya yun nkakasurvive naman.
> 
> Share ko lang yung sinabi ng psychiatrist ko dati. Lahat daw ng tao kinakabahan bago mgsalita sa harap ng maraming tao. Ang difference daw e yung mga normal na tao once na ngsalita na naiisip na nila yung mga susunod na sasabihin nila at nawawala na yung kaba nila. Nagkakaroon sila ng confidence as they speak kasi nga nawawala na yung kaba. Pero sa case ng may mga SAD iba. Once na yung kaba nila hndi nadidissipate sa simula plang, hndi na nila naiisip yung susunod pa na words na sasabihin nila at lalo p yun nagiging cause ng mas kaba pa. Tapos iniisip pa nila yung mga tao n nkatingin sa kanila kaya lalo lumalaki yung problema.
> 
> So sabi niya yung Inderal binigay niya sakin para tanggalin yung kaba ko at mkpgisip ako ng maayos sa pgsasalita. Maraming beses ko na siya nagamit sa mga reports ko noong student pa ko. Kelangan lang ng practice. Iniisip ko nlang sayang yung mga bright ideas ko na gusto ko sabihin sa kanila. :teeth Kidding aside, try mo yan. Para sakin yan yung first step para mg gain ng confidence. Once na meron na, pwede na tanggalin.
> 
> Sorry yan lang talaga matutulong ko sayo kasi hndi pa rin naman ako gumagaling e.


No don't be sorry. Thank you nga since nagshashare ka ng experiences mo. Yung mga discussions namin part lang yun and alam ko sa sarili ko dati na normal lang siguro nakakaramdam ako ng kaba. Ang hindi ko matanggap e yung pati sa mga kaibigan ko nanginginig ako pag nagkkwento. Di naman ako ganto dati. Siguro dahil na din sa stress. Nung nagmed ako mga 3-5 hrs/day lang tulog ko and binabawi ko lang sa weekends and nakaka 2-3 cups of coffee a day ako. Right now pinipilit kong maka minimum of 6 hrs na tulog and last coffee intake ko was probably more than 5 mos ago pa. Setback lang is hindi ko natatapos yung inaaral ko. :|

Again don't be sorry. I hope malagpasan natin to. Eto nga laging laman ng prayers ko ngayon. Nagmember din ako sa group sa fb and very welcoming sila dun and madami din silang mga tips na binibigay. Here's the link in case hindi ka pa member. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122/


----------



## khaldrogo

_


FangSeeker89 said:



No don't be sorry. Thank you nga since nagshashare ka ng experiences mo. Yung mga discussions namin part lang yun and alam ko sa sarili ko dati na normal lang siguro nakakaramdam ako ng kaba. Ang hindi ko matanggap e yung pati sa mga kaibigan ko nanginginig ako pag nagkkwento. Di naman ako ganto dati. Siguro dahil na din sa stress. Nung nagmed ako mga 3-5 hrs/day lang tulog ko and binabawi ko lang sa weekends and nakaka 2-3 cups of coffee a day ako. Right now pinipilit kong maka minimum of 6 hrs na tulog and last coffee intake ko was probably more than 5 mos ago pa. Setback lang is hindi ko natatapos yung inaaral ko. :|

Again don't be sorry. I hope malagpasan natin to. Eto nga laging laman ng prayers ko ngayon. Nagmember din ako sa group sa fb and very welcoming sila dun and madami din silang mga tips na binibigay. Here's the link in case hindi ka pa member. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/157436724413122/

Click to expand...

_Problema ko nga rin yang facebook e. Dito nga lang iniisip ko pa ng matagal kung mgjojoin ako e. Baka gumawa nlang ako ng dummy account. Nahihiya ko tsaka ayoko malaman ng mga friends and relatives ko.

Hindi mo pa ba sinasabi sa mga friends mo yung situation mo?

Possible na cause yung stress. Ngbasa ko dito sa thread na to yung iba marami silang cause tulad ng binubully sila o kaya pinapahiya sila o ngkaproblema sila ng grabe sa family. Sakin wala namang psychological factors. Basta natatandaan ko lang ngkaroon ako ng mumps tapos ngkaroon ng complication naging encephalitis. Normal din ako dati tulad mo tsaka ng iba dito. Kaso hindi ko na maalala kung pano maging normal e. Amnesia yata talaga sakit ko.

Yung coffee baka factor din. Ngpapalpitate din ako kpag sobrang sa coffee lalo na kapag hindi pa kumakain. Siguro kelangan din ng exercise tapos tamang diet. Anyway ginawa ko na rin yan dati pero parang ganun pa rin e.

So kasali ka na sa group therapy nila?


----------



## AwkwardGirl13

I really didn't think that there were many Filipinos in this site. Good to know I'm not alone.. Hello and welcome to the site for the newbies  hope you guys will find help in this forum because I sure did.


----------



## FangSeeker89

khaldrogo said:


> Problema ko nga rin yang facebook e. Dito nga lang iniisip ko pa ng matagal kung mgjojoin ako e. Baka gumawa nlang ako ng dummy account. Nahihiya ko tsaka ayoko malaman ng mga friends and relatives ko.
> 
> Hindi mo pa ba sinasabi sa mga friends mo yung situation mo?
> 
> Possible na cause yung stress. Ngbasa ko dito sa thread na to yung iba marami silang cause tulad ng binubully sila o kaya pinapahiya sila o ngkaproblema sila ng grabe sa family. Sakin wala namang psychological factors. Basta natatandaan ko lang ngkaroon ako ng mumps tapos ngkaroon ng complication naging encephalitis. Normal din ako dati tulad mo tsaka ng iba dito. Kaso hindi ko na maalala kung pano maging normal e. Amnesia yata talaga sakit ko.
> 
> Yung coffee baka factor din. Ngpapalpitate din ako kpag sobrang sa coffee lalo na kapag hindi pa kumakain. Siguro kelangan din ng exercise tapos tamang diet. Anyway ginawa ko na rin yan dati pero parang ganun pa rin e.
> 
> So kasali ka na sa group therapy nila?


No way na sasabihin ko sa friends ko na may social anxiety ako. Wala din ako balak sabihin sa parents ko. Sa fb, actually I made another account for that alone. Wala naman silang plans pa for group therapy, puro sharing of experiences lang. Madami na ko nakausap dun and sinishare nila pinagdadaanan nila and pano nila naovercome anxiety nila. Some say meds then exposure, basta it's nice to talk to people na alam mong nakakaintindi sa pinagdadaanan mo.


----------



## khaldrogo

_


FangSeeker89 said:



No way na sasabihin ko sa friends ko na may social anxiety ako. Wala din ako balak sabihin sa parents ko. Sa fb, actually I made another account for that alone. Wala naman silang plans pa for group therapy, puro sharing of experiences lang. Madami na ko nakausap dun and sinishare nila pinagdadaanan nila and pano nila naovercome anxiety nila. Some say meds then exposure, basta it's nice to talk to people na alam mong nakakaintindi sa pinagdadaanan mo.

Click to expand...

_
Siguro makakatulong na sabihin mo kahit sa isang friend lang na alam mo na maiintindihan niya. Sakin kasi sa psychiatrist ko una sinabi lahat mejo ok yung feeling pgkatapos. Pero sinabi ko rin sa isang close friend ko na may background sa medicine. Ok naman. Sa mga barkada ko naman hindi ko sinabi kasi ayoko mgkaroon ng special treatment sakin at mgiiba na lahat for sure.

Kaya din naman talaga ko ngforum e gusto ko malaman kung pano sila nakasurvive tsaka makatulong na rin kahit pano. Ngrecommend ba sila ng psychiatrist?


----------



## zhivjen

Hi! M jst new here. Im searching kc ng isang support group bcoz i think i have depression. Kaso ung thread abt GREAT 2011 pa ke doc randy. 
Share ko lng ngttrigger ng depression ko...i jst recently broke up wid my bf of 10 yrs and a live in partner for 6 yrs. We have a 3 yr old son. Seaman xa pauwi plang this sept pro hiniwalayan nya ako May p pro we left d haus last month lang. 3rd party reason. Felt like trash.


----------



## khaldrogo

_


zhivjen said:



Hi! M jst new here. Im searching kc ng isang support group bcoz i think i have depression. Kaso ung thread abt GREAT 2011 pa ke doc randy. 
Share ko lng ngttrigger ng depression ko...i jst recently broke up wid my bf of 10 yrs and a live in partner for 6 yrs. We have a 3 yr old son. Seaman xa pauwi plang this sept pro hiniwalayan nya ako May p pro we left d haus last month lang. 3rd party reason. Felt like trash.

Click to expand...

_Hi.. I'm sorry to hear that.

Tignan mo yung post sa taas may group sa facebook baka mgka group therapy pero ang alam ko for social anxiety disorder yun. Baka kelangan mo mgconsult muna sa psychiatrist just to be sure. Anyway pwede mo rin naman sila tanungin dun.


----------



## aiRann

*Family Issues*

I don't know if I can call my problem right now is cause of anxiety.
I just realize lately that since I entered college madaming nagbago sa ugali ko.
Yung pagiging energetic at active ko nung Highschool nawala lahat. I graduated valedictorian and since then I always feel pressured with my studies, na dapat mataas ang mga grades ko kahit college na ko. I always thought to myself na kapag bumaba ang grades ko siguradong madi-disappoint ang parents ko, na baka magalit sila sakin.. I strive hard to do my best, and make my parents proud simula pa ng grade 3 ako ..I learn to do things on my own (homework, projects, activities, household chores, etc.) ..Lagi kong iniisip na papagalitan ako ng parents ko kapag gumawa ako ng mali. Takot ako, in short, na magalit sila, pagsabihan nila ko ng hindi maganda, na mangyari sakin ung mga nangyari saknila (which they always make for us as an example)

Right now, I feel na malayong malayo na ang loob ko sakanila... I feel neglected ;( Na kahit minsan hindi nila nakita ang mga nagawa ko for them, that they never understand my feelings even when I open up to them.. I can say that they've given us everything we need, they've supported me financially, physically but I think emotionally, I don't know.

When I say neglected, I mean ung napabayaan nila ko kasi lagi silang absent sa mga panahon na habang lumalaki kaming magkakapatid preoccupied sila ng trabaho, na dumating sa point na naramdaman ko na mas prioritize nila ung trabaho cause they believe that if they work hard they can give us everything we want but they don't understand that we also need them as a parents to love, support and guide us always..

Recently, lagi kaming nagaaway ng parents ko..pagdumadating sila galing work they always say "pagod na kami sa trabaho, pagsilbihan mo nman kami kahit pakunswelo mo lang", ang bigat ng loob ko kasi ganun sila. Pinaparamdam nila sakin na pabigat ako, napapagod sila dahil samin magkakapatid para mapagaral kami para mabigay lahat ng gusto nmin. Hindi man lang sila nakauwi ng bahay na masaya kasi natapos nila ung araw nila sa trabaho because it's their responsibility but instead, they always shows that "nagtatrabaho sila kasi kailangan nilang gawin yon" na NAPIPILITAN lang silang gawin.

I can't refrain myself to think na "MAGIGING KATULAD nila AKO" na pagnagka pamilya ako hindi ko maalagaan ang mga anak ko na mas uunahin ko pa ang trabaho kaysa asikasuhin sila. Kaya natatakot ako sa relationship, I don't interact that much to opposite sex, cause I don't want to be like them in the future. They even said na nagiging anti-social na ko kasi di man lang ako lumalabas ng bahay. (GRaduate na pala ko just recently, that's why I stayed at home for almost 3 months now)

This past days, iniisip ko baka may mental problem na ko kaya I look for advice. I don't really know where and who can I seek help right now .. habang tumatagal, ung pagiging Irritable ko pagnakikita ko parents ko, ung self-pity, coping with anger, I feel like I'm gonna explode the next time na magkaroon kami ng argument ng parents ko, I always think na maglayas ng bahay. What should I do?pls.. help me;(


----------



## khaldrogo

_


aiRann said:



I don't know if I can call my problem right now is cause of anxiety.
I just realize lately that since I entered college madaming nagbago sa ugali ko.
Yung pagiging energetic at active ko nung Highschool nawala lahat. I graduated valedictorian and since then I always feel pressured with my studies, na dapat mataas ang mga grades ko kahit college na ko. I always thought to myself na kapag bumaba ang grades ko siguradong madi-disappoint ang parents ko, na baka magalit sila sakin.. I strive hard to do my best, and make my parents proud simula pa ng grade 3 ako ..I learn to do things on my own (homework, projects, activities, household chores, etc.) ..Lagi kong iniisip na papagalitan ako ng parents ko kapag gumawa ako ng mali. Takot ako, in short, na magalit sila, pagsabihan nila ko ng hindi maganda, na mangyari sakin ung mga nangyari saknila (which they always make for us as an example)

Right now, I feel na malayong malayo na ang loob ko sakanila... I feel neglected ;( Na kahit minsan hindi nila nakita ang mga nagawa ko for them, that they never understand my feelings even when I open up to them.. I can say that they've given us everything we need, they've supported me financially, physically but I think emotionally, I don't know.

When I say neglected, I mean ung napabayaan nila ko kasi lagi silang absent sa mga panahon na habang lumalaki kaming magkakapatid preoccupied sila ng trabaho, na dumating sa point na naramdaman ko na mas prioritize nila ung trabaho cause they believe that if they work hard they can give us everything we want but they don't understand that we also need them as a parents to love, support and guide us always..

Recently, lagi kaming nagaaway ng parents ko..pagdumadating sila galing work they always say "pagod na kami sa trabaho, pagsilbihan mo nman kami kahit pakunswelo mo lang", ang bigat ng loob ko kasi ganun sila. Pinaparamdam nila sakin na pabigat ako, napapagod sila dahil samin magkakapatid para mapagaral kami para mabigay lahat ng gusto nmin. Hindi man lang sila nakauwi ng bahay na masaya kasi natapos nila ung araw nila sa trabaho because it's their responsibility but instead, they always shows that "nagtatrabaho sila kasi kailangan nilang gawin yon" na NAPIPILITAN lang silang gawin.

I can't refrain myself to think na "MAGIGING KATULAD nila AKO" na pagnagka pamilya ako hindi ko maalagaan ang mga anak ko na mas uunahin ko pa ang trabaho kaysa asikasuhin sila. Kaya natatakot ako sa relationship, I don't interact that much to opposite sex, cause I don't want to be like them in the future. They even said na nagiging anti-social na ko kasi di man lang ako lumalabas ng bahay. (GRaduate na pala ko just recently, that's why I stayed at home for almost 3 months now)

This past days, iniisip ko baka may mental problem na ko kaya I look for advice. I don't really know where and who can I seek help right now .. habang tumatagal, ung pagiging Irritable ko pagnakikita ko parents ko, ung self-pity, coping with anger, I feel like I'm gonna explode the next time na magkaroon kami ng argument ng parents ko, I always think na maglayas ng bahay. What should I do?pls.. help me;(

Click to expand...

_I don't know kung anong case ng anxiety ang nararamdaman mo. Pero kung alam mo na hindi na normal at masyado na nakakaapekto sayo best na mgpatingin ka. Nakakalabas ka naman ng bahay mgisa?


----------



## BigEscape

Newbie here... 
SAD is one of underdiagnosed psych problems, and usually confused with depression but the difference here is the symptoms persist whenever there is a trigger. 
i.e. i started out as a DIAGNOSED case having paranoid attacks (by a psychologist) i am really paranoid of strangers (as well as colleagues as well) enough to cause palpitations, trembling of fingers, heck i dont even make eye contact. Pag dumadaan ako sa corridor di ako tumitingin s kanila. 
Pero pag public speaking ok naman ako kasi medyo kinakabahan lang na usual siguro. But as i become more stressed, i become more panicky, the more i isolate myself from others hence become more paranoid..
and that is when i developed SAD, whenever a group of people come in, i usually have trouble talking to them and the usual signs develop (palpitations, loss of eye contact etc). 
It is sad because most of the people dont understand this (i backread all the posts). 
But acceptance is one of the crucial steps, but the thing is the people around us dont. So we have to spread the awareness of this illness, given the RIGHT INFORMATION so that we could filter the ones WHO REALLY HAVE THE ILLNESS FROM THE ONES WHO DONT. 

Any comments are welcome


----------



## ThoughtBin

hi Guys.. tanong ko lang may nagttake ba dito ng valium?if yes, how is it?nakakatulong ba?and yes i'm suffering from SA too.. please reply


----------



## sakura8

*It's 2014 and I still have this Social Phobia - any filipinos out there?*

Ive been suffering this SAD eversince I can remember. First attacked, was when I was in 1st grade. Our teacher asked me to recite a poem for the Recognition Day in school. I felt so proud and told my Mom about it. I thought she was going to be happy for me but then she just went on and said Nothing. Like it was no big deal. Right, so I was 6 at that time. Innocent and full of hopes for the future. Lol. Going back to the Big Day, It didnt happen. Because during the first practice, I stammered and I forgot some words. For me it was okay and I was determined to practice more, but people just get the best out of you and leave u clueless. Yeah, I remembered it so well. Two teachers looking, and listening at me. My moter was there too waiting. I tated with a few lines, then halt! " she cant do it, lets find somebody else." - teacher1. "Teacher2 agreed. And my mother approached them amd apologized, " Im sorry maam, sir, my daughter is cant do this."

I was like....Ma!

She went on and said, "quit it, lets go home."

Many moons and days passed by then I found out that my mother dreads speaking infront of a crowd, I saw her hand shaking etc...relatives making fun of how odd she looked. She never said a word about it but I grew up watching her struggling on a battke which she never seem to win. And I am afraid she has passed it on me. They say its genetics. God I wish I dont have this. Most people Ive spoken to just think im making a big deal on this, but no. I know there are people out there who knows what Im talking about. Wherever or whoever you are, you are not alone.


----------



## dreamer08

Hi everyone. I'm just new here. 20 year old male college student ako. Gusto ko lang po sana humingi ng advice on how I can treat my social anxiety (where to go, what to do). I think it is too much na nasasacrifice na ang personal well being ko. I am always afraid to interact and meet new people or be in a group kasi natatakot ako ma out of place. At school nararanasan ko din yung hindi makapagsalita at ndi makahinga during recitations and presentations kasi tingin ko magkakamali ako or tingin sakin weird. Ang sensitive ko rin sa criticisms to the point na napaparalyze ako at hindi makapagfunction sa kakaisip. I prefer to sleep during the afternoon kasi gusto ko makalimot. Lagi lang ako nasa room ko mag isa. I feel secured that way pero it also gives me so much frustration kasi Im not enjoying my life. Any suggestions will be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## khaldrogo

sakura8 said:


> Ive been suffering this SAD eversince I can remember. First attacked, was when I was in 1st grade. Our teacher asked me to recite a poem for the Recognition Day in school. I felt so proud and told my Mom about it. I thought she was going to be happy for me but then she just went on and said Nothing. Like it was no big deal. Right, so I was 6 at that time. Innocent and full of hopes for the future. Lol. Going back to the Big Day, It didnt happen. Because during the first practice, I stammered and I forgot some words. For me it was okay and I was determined to practice more, but people just get the best out of you and leave u clueless. Yeah, I remembered it so well. Two teachers looking, and listening at me. My moter was there too waiting. I tated with a few lines, then halt! " she cant do it, lets find somebody else." - teacher1. "Teacher2 agreed. And my mother approached them amd apologized, " Im sorry maam, sir, my daughter is cant do this."
> 
> I was like....Ma!
> 
> She went on and said, "quit it, lets go home."
> 
> Many moons and days passed by then I found out that my mother dreads speaking infront of a crowd, I saw her hand shaking etc...relatives making fun of how odd she looked. She never said a word about it but I grew up watching her struggling on a battke which she never seem to win. And I am afraid she has passed it on me. They say its genetics. God I wish I dont have this. Most people Ive spoken to just think im making a big deal on this, but no. I know there are people out there who knows what Im talking about. Wherever or whoever you are, you are not alone.


I had a similar situation. My first panic attack was in grade school on a declamation contest. I finished the poem in a very weak and soft voice almost a whisper. But it was only later on that I was diagnosed. My parents are both normal. They don't have SAD. I don't want to pass this SAD so I have already decided not to have a child.

I have also friends that think that way. It's hard for them to understand. But most of them want to help.


----------



## khaldrogo

dreamer08 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just new here. 20 year old male college student ako. Gusto ko lang po sana humingi ng advice on how I can treat my social anxiety (where to go, what to do). I think it is too much na nasasacrifice na ang personal well being ko. I am always afraid to interact and meet new people or be in a group kasi natatakot ako ma out of place. At school nararanasan ko din yung hindi makapagsalita at ndi makahinga during recitations and presentations kasi tingin ko magkakamali ako or tingin sakin weird. Ang sensitive ko rin sa criticisms to the point na napaparalyze ako at hindi makapagfunction sa kakaisip. I prefer to sleep during the afternoon kasi gusto ko makalimot. Lagi lang ako nasa room ko mag isa. I feel secured that way pero it also gives me so much frustration kasi Im not enjoying my life. Any suggestions will be much appreciated. Thank you


Mgback read ka lang marami ngrecommend ng psychiatrists and support groups. Mostly medications tsaka therapy ang sinasabi nilang solutions. Medications lang na try ko so far.


----------



## InTheEyesOfAnAngel

Newbie here...glad to have found this forum. Akala ko magisa lng talaga ako sa mundo. Isa ako sa iilang tao na kagaya niyo na humahanap ng kaibigan at kalinga na nararapat para sa lahat ng nararamdaman ko. I've been experiencing panic attack since last year. Pero since 2007 after ng 1st break up ko sa una kong nging bf ako naging malungkutin and starting then... I never lived my life the same way. Only girl ako among the 6... pangalawa sa panganay, now 29, kaya medyo naging mahirap skin ang buhay kasi lagi wla kumakausap at nkakaintindi dahil puro sila lalake. I grew up na home, school lng... and madalas paguwe ng bahay kulong na agad sa kwarto ko... my sanctuary! Lumaki ako na niloloko ng mga kapatid ko the way I weigh, the way I look... fat, baboy and kahit anong salita na aakma sa salitang yan and to avoid them lalo na pag nagkakapikunan... sa kwarto lng ako umiiyak. Yung parents ko most of the time laging wla sa bahay and madalas gabi na uuwe, si papa seaman kaya minsan lng din namin makasama and kung sakali man na nandito sya magagalitin at mainitin ang ulo...siguro kasi dahil official sya sa barko kaya naaddopt nya na parang utusan at galit palagi pag may mga bagay na nggwa kming mali sa paningin nya, madalas nagagalit din sya pag lagi lng ako nasa kwarto ko kasi lalo lng daw ako lumalaki. Pagdating sa school, tahimik lng din ako...may certain tao lng ako sinasamhan and madals napapansin nila palangiti ako pero hnggang dun lng kaya kong ibigay sa knila... I don't know how to talk to them and to start any conversation. Alam ko sufferer ako noon pa... di ko lng alam kung sino dapat kausapin at hingian ng tulong. May trust issues din ako, sobrang pag alam ko di totoo sinasabi ng isang tao, o may nakita akong mali sa knya, nawawalan agad ako ng amor. May mga pakiramdam din ako na pinaguusapan ako ng iba. Na ayaw ako ng ibang tao, kaya madalas mas gusto ko magisa kasi mabilis ako madisappont lalo na pag alam kong sinasamantala lng ako... Wla ako makausap sa nararamdaman ko kasi I don't really know kung may makakaintindi. I started to have panic attack nung nalugi family business namin... Iniwan ko work ko because of our family business, dahil nadin hiniling ng father ko na mag stay nlng sa business nmn, kaso nung nalugi...nadepressed nnmn ako and dumating sa point na ayoko na lumabas ng bahay dahil sa ngyare and starting then di ndn ako nghanap ng work. Good thing may commissions padin ako dmadating from my previous work. Napansin ko lng na sa twing masama loob ko tska ako nag ppanic attack... the first time na inatake ako, halos akala ko katapusan ko na... binuhat nlng ako dahil hirap nko huminga at di ndn magalaw ang kamay at paa dahil naghhyper ventilate nko... pagdating sa ospital, paper bag lng pala mkakapag paayos ng pakiramdam ko. Starting then... siguro 10x nko inatake, yung iba dahil sa pagaaway ng iba, nagppanic ako, may moment din na nagpanic attack ako habang umaakyat ng bundok...dahil nrn siguro sa pressure na nfeel ko nung paakyat ako. Lalong bumaba self esteem ko, feeling ko hindi na tlga ako normal and kailangn na ng tulong. Next year magpapakasal nko, yung fiance ko alam nya na moody ako and minsan masaya pero there are times na bigla nlng malulungkot at iiyak. Minsan naiisp ko na di ako karapat dapat sa kanya kasi pakiramdam ko madadamay lng sya sa mga pinagdadaanan ko... Gusto ko baguhin yung thinking ko... kaso ang hirap. Wala din ako mapagsabihan kasi iba rin nmn ang ssabihin ng ibang tao na di nakakaramdam ng mga nararamdaman natin... para sa knila simple lang yan, pero ang totoo madaming kagaya natin ang di na tumatagal at tinatapos nlng yung paghihirap nila. Ako...gusto ko pa makita na maging maayos ang future ko. Sana magkaroon ako ng mga kaibigan dito....


----------



## Chiriko57

Hi guys! Filipino din ako. When I found this I felt so happy! Haha. God bless guuuuys! WE CAN DO THIS.


----------



## Praning

*Hello Everyone*

I have just found this site and I am very happy to find people who I can relate to, much more, Pinoys and Pinays! I am 43 years old now and I used to think that I am just a shy person. I am always afraid to speak in public, to attend gatherings on my own, to go to mall although I can do this kind of things if I am forced to. It is like that people are either criticizing me or looking down on me that is why I most of the time avoid talking to people. I can carry a discussion to anyone one on one or in a group of friends. However, when it involves groups where I don't know anyone, I feel like, and even act like, I am the most stupid people in the world, and I am not. I would start to rattle when I start to speak, I don't how to engage, I would be afraid to say something that would embarrass anyone, and those kind of things.

One odd habit of mine is that while I am in this state, I also make "pa-cute" when noone is talking to me. I don't want to do this, but if I make my face normal I have an intimidating stare due to my eyesight problem. I many times almost end up in a fight because people think I am staring at them in an unfriendly way. So instead of doing that, I end up making the pa-cute face.

I know I have this problem and I know or been practicing how to react when with group of people. However, when the times comes, I always end up in the same situation. I don't like it and it upsets me. I have been losing a lot of opportunities to gain friends. I am hoping I could find some help on this site. I would really love to go for a therapy now so I can put an end to this problem of mine.

Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## UnicoHijo

Unang panic attack sakin since i was in college 2006 almost 1month straight. apektado ang pag aaral ko hanggat sa dumatung ang point na ayoko na pumasok sa school kc parang nagkaroon ako ng agiraphobia pero nilabanan ko di ako nagconsult sa doctor, self medication lang, i get my self busy all the time and xmpre dasal sa my diyos at nalabanan ko nga at nawala. sa mga my panic attack wag kayo mawalan ng pag asa. alam ko sobrang hirap labanan kc naranasan ko din kaya nasasabi ko kc isip mo ang kalaban mo pero dasal lang sa taas at self motivation and kelangan ntn, try to involve in a group like this, talk to your friends and family at sbihin nyo at ipaintindi kong ano ang pinagdadaanan nyo sakinila, mind set lang kahit mahirap at wag mawalan ng pag asa. gudluck satin lahat.


----------



## Sufferrer

*cry for help!*

Pasensya na kung dito ako naglalabas ng sama ng loob. I know something is not right with my way of thinking things and besides im used to keeping it all to myself. Peo ngayon hindi ko na alam. Things are not going well with my parents, nagstay ako sa transients apartment with no job. I've always been worried kung ano tingin ng tao sa akin, hindi madalas pero andyan. Ngayon halos araw araw gabi gabi di ko maalis sa isip ko na salot lang ako sa mundo na walang pinatutunguhan sa bahay. Even my mom rejected me after leaving the house, di n sya nagrereply sa text ko. Daig ko p yung iniwan ng shota pero pamilya na pinaguusapan. Gusto ko lang maglabas ng saluobin baka mamurit ako ng di oras. Wala po sanang bashers. Or kung wala man akong SAD


----------



## Mialalala

dreamer08 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just new here. 20 year old male college student ako. Gusto ko lang po sana humingi ng advice on how I can treat my social anxiety (where to go, what to do). I think it is too much na nasasacrifice na ang personal well being ko. I am always afraid to interact and meet new people or be in a group kasi natatakot ako ma out of place. At school nararanasan ko din yung hindi makapagsalita at ndi makahinga during recitations and presentations kasi tingin ko magkakamali ako or tingin sakin weird. Ang sensitive ko rin sa criticisms to the point na napaparalyze ako at hindi makapagfunction sa kakaisip. I prefer to sleep during the afternoon kasi gusto ko makalimot. Lagi lang ako nasa room ko mag isa. I feel secured that way pero it also gives me so much frustration kasi Im not enjoying my life. Any suggestions will be much appreciated. Thank you


Sobrang same tayo ng case. Ganyang ganyan din ako. I'm in college too. Nag stop pako ng pag aaral kasi umabot sa point na sobrang natatakot akong pumasok. Nag try nakong magpatingin sa psychiatrist, sabi nga social anxiety disorder daw. Binigyan ako ng meds, pero parang wala naman akong na'feel na improvement. Kaya tumigil nalang din ako. Hanggang ngayon wala parin akong solution sa problema na to. Pero try mo rin maghanap ng magaling na psych, it might work for you.


----------



## Mialalala

Hello po. I'm new here. Buti nalang may group na ganito. Gusto ko kasing makausap yung mga taong alam kong nakakarelate sa situation ko. Wala kasi akong ibang kilala personally na may social anxiety din. Pag nagsasabi ako sa friends ko kapag sobrang natatakot ako, they always think i'm overreacting. Yung family ko naman, nung una naiintindihan nila, pero nung tumagal tapos di parin ako nagiging okay, nawawalan na sila ng patience sakin. Di kasi nila naiintindihan. Kaya sana po talaga magkaron ako ng friends dito


----------



## Mialalala

Chiss said:


> Hi, natry mo na bang mag undergo ng therapy?


Na'try ko na pong mag consult sa psychiatrist, pero natigil lang rin. Yung mga anti'depressants na binigay, hindi nag work. Hindi ko rin nasabi lahat sa psychiatrist ko noon kasi pati sakanya nahihiya akong magsabi. Ang weird ko lang po ?


----------



## joked35

Feels like I'm on public transit.


----------



## Mialalala

Chiss said:


> Hindi ka weird actually kasi ako ganyan din mangyayari kung makikipagusap ako sa psychiatrist. Palagay ko hindi rin lahat ng psychiatrist nakakaintindi. Basta na lang sila nagpeprescribe ng antidepressant. Ganyan ang sinabi ko sa blog ko kaso wala yatang nagbabasa hehe. Kung sana sila mismong mga psychiatrist mailagay nila yung sarili nila sa atin mas maiintindihan nila. Hindi lang yung basta pinagaralan mo sa school kundi maramdaman mo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oo nga po e. Kaso wala e, parang ang malas nating mga may anxiety, tayo lang talaga nakakaalam kung gaano kahirap. Kaya nga tumigil nalang rin ako. Para kasing mas nakaka'depress nung napapansin kong hindi nagwo'work yung antidepressants.


----------



## yogiberry

Hello, to the members who previously mentioned you're from Cagayan de Oro, are you still active here? Anybody else from CDO? Looking for a group therapy session here too.

To the other members, what did you do to improve? Have you already attended group therapies and the like?

I just assessed myself today that I have SAD after reading a few articles, and almost all of the given symptoms are similar to how I feel and react. All the while I was thinking this is only shyness or introversion. I feel uncomfortable if being confronted about my quietness because I don't want to be seen as one. I am embarrassed about the way I am that's why I'm keeping a mask as much as I can. I try to be sociable although I dread small talks, and there are times when I am just too self-conscious to express my inner feelings with others that I tend to keep silent instead. 

Like all of you, I also want to overcome this to improve myself because I'm missing out on greater opportunities already. I have a desire to be able to lead a group, to make a dent in the world, to share my knowledge, but I cannot move on with it if I fear speaking in public, let alone be caught on spotlight and having to give a spontaneous message and whatnot.


----------



## FadingAway

Hi? Im new here. Ive been experiencing SAD since i was a child and lately nakaka affect na sya sobra to the poi t na na depress na ako ang hirap pa wla akong masabihan since i have very few friends and they dont understand, even my family. I dont think therapist can help too, baka d ko dn masabi sakanya lahat kasi sobrang nahihiya ako.
Im 23 yrs old female jobless still staying with my parents and havent gone out of house for a few weeks already. Its so difficult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiss

Hello yogiberry and fadingaway, I sent you both a pm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FadingAway

Hey chiss are you here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charlie9

I'm in that bad place again.


----------



## FadingAway

Hi charlie9 wanna talk?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FadingAway

Hi charlie9 i read your story. And we're in the same situation. Pls respond as soon as you read this. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charlie9

Hi FadingAway, I sent you a pm just now.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

joked35 said:


> Feels like I'm on public transit.


Feels like holidays. I've always wanted to visit the Philippines. Here, have a coconut


----------



## tronjheim

Hi ninyo! Wala'y mga bisaya?


----------



## yogiberry

tronjheim said:


> Hi ninyo! Wala'y mga bisaya?


Hi tronjheim, ako bisdak. hehehe.


----------



## yogiberry

FadingAway said:


> Hi? Im new here. Ive been experiencing SAD since i was a child and lately nakaka affect na sya sobra to the poi t na na depress na ako ang hirap pa wla akong masabihan since i have very few friends and they dont understand, even my family. I dont think therapist can help too, baka d ko dn masabi sakanya lahat kasi sobrang nahihiya ako.
> Im 23 yrs old female jobless still staying with my parents and havent gone out of house for a few weeks already. Its so difficult.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello FadingAway, I hope I could help but I'm in Mindanao. I believe it's best to start with a support group for they can relate to you the most and you won't be judged for sure.


----------



## tronjheim

yogiberry said:


> Hi tronjheim, ako bisdak. hehehe.


Maayo! Daghan na ta! Dili bitaw, hahaha! Mangawala ra man gud ng uban pud.


----------



## yogiberry

tronjheim said:


> Maayo! Daghan na ta! Dili bitaw, hahaha! Mangawala ra man gud ng uban pud.


ahihi.. taga asa ka tronjheim?


----------



## fcmallari02

Hello kamusta kayo? May ganito palang thread akala ko ako lang ang naliligaw na pinoy rito. Puro kasi spoken in dollar andito. Anyone from Cavite? Hindi nako sa Cavite nakatira nasa states nako ngayon peroo doom ako lumaki. I moved here when I was 19. Masasabi ko lang mas lalo akong naging worse nung lumipat ako sa states. Ngayon miserable nako hindi ko na alam gagawin sa life ko. Basically, I don't have a life. Wala akong friends. I'm jobless. Hindi ko tinapos yung college ko sa pinas. Nag study ako rito but hindi ko pinursue. Ngayon Dad ko may cancer na. Lagi lang ako sa bahay nagkukulong kasi nga takot ako sa mundo. Ang hirap hirap ng situtation ko ang gusto ko nalang sa buhay ay mamatay. Hinihiling ko nakang magkaroon ng terminal cancer. Pero hindi na ata nkikkinig ang diyos sakin. Ang hirap ng situation ng buhay. Anybody can relate to me?


----------



## tronjheim

fcmallari02 said:


> Hello kamusta kayo? May ganito palang thread akala ko ako lang ang naliligaw na pinoy rito. Puro kasi spoken in dollar andito. Anyone from Cavite? Hindi nako sa Cavite nakatira nasa states nako ngayon peroo doom ako lumaki. I moved here when I was 19. Masasabi ko lang mas lalo akong naging worse nung lumipat ako sa states. Ngayon miserable nako hindi ko na alam gagawin sa life ko. Basically, I don't have a life. Wala akong friends. I'm jobless. Hindi ko tinapos yung college ko sa pinas. Nag study ako rito but hindi ko pinursue. Ngayon Dad ko may cancer na. Lagi lang ako sa bahay nagkukulong kasi nga takot ako sa mundo. Ang hirap hirap ng situtation ko ang gusto ko nalang sa buhay ay mamatay. Hinihiling ko nakang magkaroon ng terminal cancer. Pero hindi na ata nkikkinig ang diyos sakin. Ang hirap ng situation ng buhay. Anybody can relate to me?


Kumusta? There are a few Pinoys here, but most of them just come and go. Ah well. I can relate to you, in a way. Our situations may be different, but it all comes down to suffering because of our disorders and situations. No one deserves this. Sana hindi ka ma-offended pero may Diyos man o wala, we're all on our own (I'm being negative again, sorry). Any way, you can find many good people here who can be your friends. I can be one though I hardly visit here anymore. May things get better for you


----------



## FadingAway

Hello.is there someone i can talk to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yogiberry

fcmallari02 said:


> Hello kamusta kayo? May ganito palang thread akala ko ako lang ang naliligaw na pinoy rito. Puro kasi spoken in dollar andito. Anyone from Cavite? Hindi nako sa Cavite nakatira nasa states nako ngayon peroo doom ako lumaki. I moved here when I was 19. Masasabi ko lang mas lalo akong naging worse nung lumipat ako sa states. Ngayon miserable nako hindi ko na alam gagawin sa life ko. Basically, I don't have a life. Wala akong friends. I'm jobless. Hindi ko tinapos yung college ko sa pinas. Nag study ako rito but hindi ko pinursue. Ngayon Dad ko may cancer na. Lagi lang ako sa bahay nagkukulong kasi nga takot ako sa mundo. Ang hirap hirap ng situtation ko ang gusto ko nalang sa buhay ay mamatay. Hinihiling ko nakang magkaroon ng terminal cancer. Pero hindi na ata nkikkinig ang diyos sakin. Ang hirap ng situation ng buhay. Anybody can relate to me?


Nasubukan mo na bang lumabas sa shell mo ng pakonti konti? I'm sure may mga hobbies ka, why not start from there? Join ka muna kung may online community sila and then kapag may meet ups, try mong mag attend. Be positive, if you really really want to overcome your situation, tinatrabaho tlaga yan. Take baby steps.


----------



## acallcenteragent

Hello to everyone. Sobrang naiiyak ako ng nakita ko ‘tong forum na ‘to. Nagkaroon ulet ako ng pag-asa. Sobrang hirap na hirap na din ako sa SAD ko. Wala akong iniinom na kahit anong medication pero binibigay ko pa din ang best ko para ma overcome ‘to. Kaso last night talaga, start ng work ko, orientation as a Technical support agent, sobrang nawalan naman ako ng pag-asa. I felt so different. Parang gusto ko na naman mag quit. Actually pang 3rd ko nag Call Center company ‘to. Nag-quit ako sa previous companies dahil sa SAD, I only lasted 6 months and then 4 months, then I quit. I think my disorder is severe. Kailangan ko sana ng makakausap.
Madami pa sana ako sasabihin pero malalate na kasi ako. 3 PM shift ko ngayon e. Good luck saken. I always try to have courage sana makayan ko. I’ll be back po… Maraming salamat.


----------



## acallcenteragent

*Hello, FadingAway.*



FadingAway said:


> Hello.is there someone i can talk to?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello to FadingAway. Sobrang naiiyak ako ng nakita ko 'tong forum na 'to. Nagkaroon ulet ako ng pag-asa. Sobrang hirap na hirap na din ako sa SAD ko. Wala akong iniinom na kahit anong medication pero binibigay ko pa din ang best ko para ma overcome 'to. Kaso last night talaga, start ng work ko, orientation as a Technical support agent, sobrang nawalan naman ako ng pag-asa. I felt so different. Parang gusto ko na naman mag quit. Actually pang 3rd ko nag Call Center company 'to. Nag-quit ako sa previous companies dahil sa SAD, I only lasted 6 months and then 4 months, then I quit. I think my disorder is severe. Kailangan ko sana ng makakausap.
Madami pa sana ako sasabihin pero malalate na kasi ako. 3 PM shift ko ngayon e. Good luck saken. I always try to have courage sana makayan ko. I'll be back po&#8230; Maraming salamat.


----------



## evanvasilias

Hi acallcenteragent I'm new this this forum, I have also SA I think your doing well with your situation marami ngang may SA na walang work but you already have work which is a big plus, It means na functional ka. In my experience social anxiety or anxiety is just a case of malnutrition the biggest problem is having a stigma to the society of what other may think of us. its kind of hard to train our mind properly we all need a good environment. what I done is accept that People are different and it is a fallacy to think that every one will like me. Modern life style have produce many deceases like social anxiety lalo na sa kind of work mo marami din ang nabebreak dahil baligtad and oras nasisira and circadian rhythm natin or body clock and then we need sunlight Vitamin D3 one of major hormone in the body helps regulates neurotransmitters, we need also grounding try to walk barefoot kung nasa house no slippers, then eat healthy foods. and we all need a community or environment who could understand and relate to us, good luck.


----------



## VanessaO

THIS IS WHERE I START....
HOW DO I START MY JOURNEY TO HEAL ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION? 
SEEMS LIKE FOREVER ..need someone to talk.


----------



## VanessaO

I'm from CEBU!
Let's have a support group and perhaps help each other?


----------



## evanvasilias

Hi there, 

my skype: evan.vasilias

It had a big possibility that people suffer from social anxiety have pyroluria. Pyroluria is a genetically determined chemical imbalance involving an abnormality in hemoglobin synthesis. Hemoglobin is the protein that holds iron in the red blood cell. Individuals with this disorder produce too much of a byproduct of hemoglobin synthesis called "kryptopyrrole" (KP) or "hemepyrrole." Kryptopyrrole has no known function in the body and is excreted in urine.

Kryptopyrrole binds to pyridoxine (vitamin B6) and zinc and makes them unavailable for their important roles as co-factors in enzymes and metabolism. These essential nutrients when bound to kryptopyrrole are removed from the bloodstream and excreted into the urine as pyrroles.

Symptoms:

1) Poor tolerance of physical and emotional stress, mood swings, depression, noise and other tactile sensitivities. 

2) A tendency to not be hungry for breakfast, sometimes even experiencing morning nausea. 

3) Infrequent recall of dreams upon awakening. This does not mean necessarily being able to relay the dreams, but to remember dreaming.

4) Pain in the left upper quadrant of the body. This is because the spleen is congested. B6 is necessary to stabilize the red blood cell membranes and when a person is deficient in B6, the red cells turn over more rapidly than normal and that leads to congestion of spleen.

5) History of mild anemia that doesn’t respond to iron.

6) A tendency for skin to burn easily in the sun.

I started supplementing B6 and zinc at low dosage b6 50mg is safe and zinc 15mg it help me a lot. it reduces my social inhibition. 

Don't overuse B6 and zinc it can be harmful, ask your doctor for your proper dosage.


----------



## xtine00

*Bipolar Support Group in the PH*

Looking for a safe haven? Are you looking for like minded people to support you thru your struggles in your Bipolar? Depression? etc.. We have started a group call safe haven in Facebook where Bipolars and people with other mental / psychological issues help each other. https://www.facebook.com/groups/safe.haven00/

Kaibigan, andito kami para sa iyo. Tulungan tayo.

PM any of the admins kung gusto magjoin sa group chat. para lagi may kausap thru easy and/or rough times


----------



## xtine00

Looking for a safe haven? Are you looking for like minded people to support you thru your struggles in your Bipolar? Depression? etc.. We have started a group call safe haven in Facebook where Bipolars and people with other mental / psychological issues help each other. https://www.facebook.com/groups/safe.haven00/

Kaibigan, andito kami para sa iyo. Tulungan tayo.

PM any of the admins kung gusto magjoin sa group chat. para lagi may kausap thru easy and/or rough times


----------



## vindale727

Please help. I on the verge of committing suicide due to this disorder. Any specialist in Cebu? Please.


----------



## sheers

I'm from Iloilo. I don't know any specialist and don't have money to have one. Let's just support each other as much as possible. 

Sent from Tapatalk. What do you use? Feel free to pm me.


----------



## rkiTin

Hi all,
I'm suffering SAD also, meron ba kayo marerecommend na doctor. Matagal ko na iniignore to pero now decided na ko to seek professional help. Please pm me.


----------



## IntrovertedLoner

erl123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy New year. This is the first time na maki-join sa All Fil support group. Member din ako sa foreign Avoidant, introvert, anxiety,Schizoid forums.
> 
> I think hindi naman social anxiety ang problem ko. Maaring ito ay symptoms lamang ng akin pagiging sensitive, avoidant, introvert or schizoid with paranoia. Since child (4 yo) I know I am different from the pack. PAulit ulit nalang ang symptoms simula childhood, tenage at kahit ngayon. Im still single without intimate relationship, no close friends. Im loosing friends because lumalayo ako sa kanila lalo na pag alam ko na gusto nilang lumalim ang relationship. Ayaw kung makilala ng mga nakapaligid sa akin kaya hangang superficial lang . This is all symptoms of Schizoids. I have fear and panic attacks when speaking in public, even in normal conversation I mumbled sometimes.
> 
> Im working in a highly technical job in a local Semicon Ind which is suitable for my personality that requires minimal personal contact. Masipag at active at creative ako sa job. But madali akong ma turn down ng mga gossip, at afraid ako magenvolve sa power play and politics sa work. Kaya nastuck up nalang ako. But I dont like na ma-trap na lang ako sa isolation forever. Im not living my life to the fullest because of my fear and tendency to avoid social situations. I have collected audiobooks on NLP, selfhelp, etc. Pero hindi ko pa na-practice. I indulge in running activity which I think has anti-depressant effect.
> 
> More power to all of us! Im looking forward for our success in our triumph.


It's good to see someone like me. I also prefer jobs with minimal interaction or lesser people in the office, etc. because I am more comfortable being alone or with just one person and unfortunately wala pa ring tumatawag kahit marami na akong inapplyan na kumpanya. Job hunting is not easy nowadays, especially na marami kang kakompitesya dahil marami ding nag-aapply na iba... Sad to say! I want to consult a psychologist or psychiatist but I know it's really expensive at wala kaming budget. I'm also nervous also if I can maintain the job if I do get hired someday because of the depression and stress from my last semester's difficulty from my major subjects...


----------



## staceyinpink

Hi! I read your post asking if writing helps you. For me it really helps, this is what I do 
What happened before the attack
Thoughts during 
Physical manifestation 
What you want to do during the attack 
Thoughts after

With this exercise it helped me breakdown my thoughts and realized that my fear won't happen. Try not to take any meds, try to rationalize your fear. Writing is my first step then eventually I can do it using my mind. 
I am also doing acupuncture for energy healing, it is slowly helping me. 
Before my fear was I am going to die and I can't sleep. Seeing a psychologist helps, I get to tell her my feelings. All though she seems to have a hard time understanding my situation: it is hard not to over think. She tells me to just think positive thoughts, but during an attack its hard. I hope this exercise will help. ?


----------



## staceyinpink

VanessaO said:


> THIS IS WHERE I START....
> HOW DO I START MY JOURNEY TO HEAL ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION?
> SEEMS LIKE FOREVER ..need someone to talk.


Hi! You may start writing your thoughts if you need help pls message me. ?


----------



## Bilogako22

hi, may group na kayo? pwede sumali? at magkano kada session kay doc randy?


----------



## Sheerful

*hello*

Hello I joined a facebook group especially for those with social anxiety you can pm me na lang if you want to join..mahal ki doc randy


----------



## kaedeyuuki

Hello, help naman on how to overcome my fear of making telephone calls to strangers? I believe I'm fine naman on the phone when I'm talking to friends.

Ayoko ng self-diagnosis pero I had been reading articles about social anxiety and tingin ko I have that, pero di naman ganun kalala since I can still respond when others talk to me or ask me questions. Talagang di ko ang kaya mag-initiate ng convos irl pag d ko close friend yung person, kaya minsan nahihirapan din ako during job interviews.

Ano kaya pwede kong gawin to overcome this? I'm having trouble na rin finding a job because of this, nagiging issue during the training period yung takot ko mag-make ng calls kaya nagfefail ako.


----------



## abls

*davao city anyone?*

Hi! My 19 year old sister (living in davao city) is suffering from social phobia and has a hard time going to school because of it. Can anyone recommend where to get treatment or help for her condition in Davao? Are there any social anxiety disorder groups or society in Davao or any Psychiatrists that specializes in this disorder? If there isn't any in Davao,she would be willing to go to manila for it. any recommendations? Thanks!:smile2:


----------



## Avolition

I've been housebound since 20, I'm 26. Suffered minorSA during highschool, psychiatrist said I need more exposure, I was exposed in college and minorSA developed into PPD&AvPD, failed college 3x. Doctor move location, didn't bother getting cured. 

Now I'm trying find ways to cope and function in the noisy/hostile/overcrowded world. Being sociable is not so important, I'm just worried about my financial future and pick up some hobbies to busy my mind, if possible.

I'm also from the Philippines.


----------



## kim0824

Hi Guys. 
Just wanted to ask if you know any good psychiatrist or psychiatric clinics around makati? How much for counseling?
A reply would be really appreciated.


----------



## Princess Lacrymosa

Filipino here suffering from social anxiety, depression and ocd (intrusive thoughts paranoia) i think. Contemplating to see a psychiatrist but just don't have the will to do it. Don't want others to know... no one really understands what I'm going through


----------



## gnosis

Hi everyone,

PROBIOTIC, EXERCISE AND SUNLIGHT cure my Social Anxiety, I use kefir but be aware of herxheimer reaction. I hope this will help.


----------



## Avolition

Where can buy kefir and what are good probiotics? Sugary brand types are bad?


----------



## gnosis

Yun milk Kefir ko bigay lang, yun ibang kefir na try ko di effective, If you like I'll share it, Free.


----------



## AngelClare

abls said:


> Hi! My 19 year old sister (living in davao city) is suffering from social phobia and has a hard time going to school because of it. Can anyone recommend where to get treatment or help for her condition in Davao? Are there any social anxiety disorder groups or society in Davao or any Psychiatrists that specializes in this disorder? If there isn't any in Davao,she would be willing to go to manila for it. any recommendations? Thanks!:smile2:


kamusta ka?

I've been to Davao City before. Stayed at Pearl Farm Beach Resort and The Waterfront hotels. I really enjoyed my time there.

I don't know any psychiatrists there but I do know a Christian church there. When I had SA in college I got involved with a church. They made me feel very welcomed and that helped my SA tremendously. If you can find a church or even a volunteer group for your sister it might help her overcome her anxieties.

Generally, what helps is a to take things step by step. Find a level of social interaction that she can handle and gradually have her do more socially challenging things. Have her keep a diary of what she feels when she does those things. Have her describe what the anxiety feels like. That's essentially what my psychiatrist did with me. It helped a lot.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Bump


----------



## burgerchuckie

Hi guys. Me again. Meron bang pinoy group where we can all interact? I've been a loner for as long as I can remember and now, I'm ready to make friends. Hehe.


----------

